# Glossybox December 2012



## Missglammygirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I finally cracked and signed up for GB because their email drew me in, plus ebates gives you $2.75 cash back.





Anyone else sign up through this deal? Im really hoping for a good box! Plus I wonder what goodies they will give us for the month of december!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 23, 2012)

This will be my first Glossybox! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 23, 2012)

Lexy! you totally would.. lols i signed up for december too since november would be the end of my 3 month subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lexy! you totally would.. lols i signed up for december too since november would be the end of my 3 month subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol! you know it! And it was such a great deal so I couldnt pass it up...


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 24, 2012)

I signed up! couldn't resist the discount. I recieved the first two boxes of them and cancelled, mainly because of their CS. But for this price, I am curious! Will probably cancel after this one, can't justify the price!


----------



## cari12 (Nov 24, 2012)

I wanted to sign up but they don't ship to Alaska  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I e-mailed them about it, maybe if they hear enough complaints they'll add us and Hawaii - I get BB, Ipsy, Beauty Army, Julep &amp; Citrus Lane just fine!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Nov 24, 2012)

I signed up too. I was never going to get glossybox, it's way too expensive. I'm hoping it will be great for the month of December....I need to calm down with the boxes though


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just got an email for another deal! I wish they would give spoilers out for something like this... $15 is still kind of expensive since GB tends to be hit-or-miss.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email for another deal! I wish they would give spoilers out for something like this... $15 is still kind of expensive since GB tends to be hit-or-miss.


 I guess you can only order this if you have a monthly subscription, because it wouldn't let me do it and I am a subscriber, but I pay for 3 months at a time.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess you can only order this if you have a monthly subscription, because it wouldn't let me do it and I am a subscriber, but I pay for 3 months at a time.


You ought to call them, I'll bet they would do it.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 29, 2012)

I signed up for December for the Black Friday deal too. This will be my first box and can't wait! I've heard mixed reviews so far.


----------



## pride (Nov 29, 2012)

I was planning on using that $15 gift option for two friends this Christmas, but November's non-r29 box was only so-so. I liked October and September though...glad to see I have until the 10th to decide.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 29, 2012)

I cheated by cancelling my regular month-to-month subscription and using the 40% off deal to start a new one


----------



## bells (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh no, I really wish I had known about the 40% off code. My subscription just ran out.

Any other good coupon codes around right now? Do you guys find them in places other than your email?

Missglammygirl, thanks for mentioning eBates. I love it but never thought to look for GB on there!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0Oh no, I really wish I had known about the 40% off code. My subscription just ran out.
> 
> ...


 
I find most codes right here on makeuptalk!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0Oh no, I really wish I had known about the 40% off code. My subscription just ran out.
> 
> ...


I usually check retailmenot.com


----------



## bells (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

For Glossybox, it ships in the second or third week of the month and there are no spoilers until someone posts what they get, right? Or do we get some hints during the month?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be the first box I get too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For Glossybox, it ships in the second or third week of the month and there are no spoilers until someone posts what they get, right? Or do we get some hints during the month?


 They have posted a spoiler once or twice that I can think of, but normally no, they don't post hints. SOmetimes the month's box page updates before boxes arrive though, so we can see what some of the items for that month are.


----------



## BFaire06 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ladies!! If you are doing the 15 dollar gift subscription use code 5R29 for an additional $5 off!  It works!


----------



## pride (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!! If you are doing the 15 dollar gift subscription use code 5R29 for an additional $5 off!  It works!


 Thank you!! I saw your post in the other thread, too, and that makes it a good enough deal IMO that I can just go for the gift box even with worry about what's in it, haha.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup, such a sweet deal I couldn't resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I get two different box variations.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 30, 2012)

i just took advantage of the 10 dollar gift box


----------



## pookiebear81 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it just me or can we not log onto the Glossybox site? I don't see any way to access my account; there is no member log in. It don't even let me choose any of the subscription plans to join. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or can we not log onto the Glossybox site? I don't see any way to access my account; there is no member log in. It don't even let me choose any of the subscription plans to join. Anyone else having problems?


 It's in the top right:


----------



## pookiebear81 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's in the top right:


 The right side of the page was cut off and I couldn't see the log in info and there was no scroll bar at the bottom to scroll over. I made the page smaller and see it now. Thanks for the screenshot; it helped!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The right side of the page was cut off and I couldn't see the log in info and there was no scroll bar at the bottom to scroll over. I made the page smaller and see it now. Thanks for the screenshot; it helped!


 Yeah that happened to me when I was keeping the window small while at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies!! If you are doing the 15 dollar gift subscription use code 5R29 for an additional $5 off!  It works!


Thank you, this will be a great gift for my sister-in-law...and if she doesn't like it,she can always give it back to me


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have posted a spoiler once or twice that I can think of, but normally no, they don't post hints. SOmetimes the month's box page updates before boxes arrive though, so we can see what some of the items for that month are.


 Thanks! I'll keep an eye on this thread just in case any hints comes out!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2012)

SO WEIRD.  My account now shows that I just placed two gift orders -- and paid $10 for one and nothing for the other.  I only wanted one (I'm hoping for sister-in-law-appropriate goodies) plus my normal monthly box, which I thought they would use my points for.  It doesn't look like my points were used or that the payment for the monthly subscription has been run, but I still show the two different orders for gift boxes in my order history.  At least it looks like they're charging me the correct amount.  If not, there's a little something I can use called a credit card chargeback.  You have four months from the time of the incorrect charge to dispute something.  I almost used my debit card for this one, but the rules on those are different from the ones for real credit cards.  *So glad* I used my real credit card.


----------



## pride (Nov 30, 2012)

idk why, but I think that's just how they do it. It did it for me, too, and it did that when I signed up for my first 3 month sub. (Charged me the $60, then each time they processed a box for me, a $0 box with the month specified showed up.) The first one is just the charge and the next one is the box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome deal!! Got a $10 box for my sister In law and a subscription for my mom. Glossybox for everyone!


----------



## pride (Dec 1, 2012)

I sent a gift box to my mom and I guess they get this kind of obnoxious email with the title "(insert name) has sent you GIFT A GLOSSYBOX FOR $15 SUBSCRIBERS ONLY!!"

Classy.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a gift box to my mom and I guess they get this kind of obnoxious email with the title "(insert name) has sent you GIFT A GLOSSYBOX FOR $15 SUBSCRIBERS ONLY!!"
> 
> Classy.


 Wow.  That's not a great email for a gift, yikes.

I couldn't pass this one up either, especially when our detectives reminded us to use the code and the Ebates $2.75 back for a total of $7.25 for a Glossybox.  One item in it is bound to be worth that much.  That is an amazing deal.  Love it.  I might get another one for extras for gifts, it's so cheap!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow.  That's not a great email for a gift, yikes.
> ...


I'm trying to talk myself down from buying multiple boxes!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 1, 2012)

Same boat.  What if it's not so great?  What if it IS great and I didn't?  Ah, first world problems.  I do think I'm going to send one to my sister in law.  I'm not going to give her email address, though, I'm just going to give her regular address and when it shows up she'll be surprised.


----------



## pride (Dec 1, 2012)

If I remember correctly, it wouldn't let me not put an email address. I guess you could just put your email there though?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 1, 2012)

I definitely couldn't pass up getting the december glossybox for only $10... I'll be getting 2 of them now but i'll share it with my mom. Now lets just hope they have some good stuff in the box or this is going to be a waste, and I'm going to have to remember to cancel after i receive it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 1, 2012)

I didn't have to put an email address but I didn't send it as a gift. I just put my sister in laws address as the shipping address.


----------



## Wednesday Adams (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought the $10 one in addition to the $12 something one I bought last week. I'm excited to try out this services as I have been weary due to their billing debacle over the summer.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you guys know what date glossybox usually charges for the next box?


----------



## Mystica (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a gift box to my mom and I guess they get this kind of obnoxious email with the title "(insert name) has sent you GIFT A GLOSSYBOX FOR $15 SUBSCRIBERS ONLY!!"
> 
> Classy.


 That... is totally obnoxious and tacky.  WTH, Glossybox?

At least it was your mom and not..your mom-in-law or a frienemy or something.  Geez.  If I order a gift box I'll just send it to myself and then mail it out to whoever I want to send it to.  I'd be too mortified to risk the gift recipient receiving that email.


----------



## Brittann (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw somewhere on the GB website that the gift boxes will ship between December 10-14th. I just purchased 2 gift boxes and I used the 5r29 code with it that makes them $10. When I paid, the total said $10 each. When I checked my order status right after it said they both cost $15! Has this happened to anyone?? I just checked my pending credit card transactions and it says I was charged $15 for both boxes! I guess I will be calling their CS tomorrow...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 2, 2012)

> I saw somewhere on the GB website that the gift boxes will ship between December 10-14th. I just purchased 2 gift boxes and I used the 5r29 code with it that makes them $10. When I paid, the total said $10 each. When I checked my order status right after it said they both cost $15! Has this happened to anyone?? I just checked my pending credit card transactions and it says I was charged $15 for both boxes! I guess I will be calling their CS tomorrow...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, but if you check your invoice, it is the correct debited amount. I came across the same problem on PayPal. Hopefully that's true for you. If not, definitely give them a call during their business hours tmrw!


----------



## Brittann (Dec 2, 2012)

Both of my invoices say $15... I guess I will be calling them tomorrow!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you guys know what date glossybox usually charges for the next box?


Usually middle of the month. My November was charged on 11/15.


----------



## pride (Dec 2, 2012)

Make sure you're checking the right invoice; I always get two. One for the actual charge, and one when they process the box. 

The one when they process the box always lists the the full price on the subtotal, but the grand total should be $0. But yeah, it shouldn't show up on your credit card statement as full price...that's definitely wrong. Mine all came up as $10. Already sent 3 and contemplating a 4th...



> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That... is totally obnoxious and tacky.  WTH, Glossybox?
> 
> At least it was your mom and not..your mom-in-law or a frienemy or something.  Geez.  If I order a gift box I'll just send it to myself and then mail it out to whoever I want to send it to.  I'd be too mortified to risk the gift recipient receiving that email.


 Wasn't just my mom, unfortunately, also sent two boxes to two friends. :/ Luckily I don't think either of them care. GB supposedly changed the email now but I don't know what they've changed it to.


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 2, 2012)

I didn't receive the email from Glossybox, but I have one sub and the R29 expired sub.  Is there anyone to access the gift box option without the email?


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 2, 2012)

> I didn't receive the email from Glossybox, but I have one sub and the R29 expired sub.Â  Is there anyone to access the gift box option without the email? Â


If you have an active sub, you can access the gift option for $15 (1month).


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess you can only order this if you have a monthly subscription, because it wouldn't let me do it and I am a subscriber, but I pay for 3 months at a time.


 Yeah I didn't see this either...I also have the 3 month plan.


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 2, 2012)

> Yeah I didn't see this either...I also have the 3 month plan.


 Oh ok, I helped one of the girl here out. If you're interested, I can help enable some of you lol


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 3, 2012)

So.... I got a little over zealous and purchased 3 additional December boxes for my Mom, sister, and boyfriend's mom. Now I'm thinking what if it has neon green eyeliner and glitter nail polish like this month's boxes? LOL My sister would use that stuff but my 60-something Mom and BF's Mom? Not so much. I think I was just in a MakeupTalk induced state of box frenzy coupled with being the laziest Christmas shopper ever. Hopefully there will at least be a couple of Mom-ish items, ha!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.... I got a little over zealous and purchased 3 additional December boxes for my Mom, sister, and boyfriend's mom. Now I'm thinking what if it has neon green eyeliner and glitter nail polish like this month's boxes? LOL My sister would use that stuff but my 60-something Mom and BF's Mom? Not so much. I think I was just in a MakeupTalk induced state of box frenzy coupled with being the laziest Christmas shopper ever. Hopefully there will at least be a couple of Mom-ish items, ha!


Haha, nice! I have considered getting GB for my family/friends as well, but the only one of my friends who I think would enjoy it is already a subscriber haha! I hope your gift recipients get appropriate items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

Glossybox has posted on their Facebook a contest that pretty much says that Pleats Please perfume by Issey Miyake will be included in the next box. Excited to try it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm excited too! For those who have received that type of item before in GB how is the sample size? Just a tiny vial or larger? Also, how do I insert spoilers? I dont know how to do that (new here) so I tried wording my comment in a way that wouldn't give away the surprise.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm excited too! For those who have received that type of item before in GB how is the sample size? Just a tiny vial or larger? Also, how do I insert spoilers? I dont know how to do that (new here) so I tried wording my comment in a way that wouldn't give away the surprise.


 I'm not sure if they've sampled it yet, it seemed like something new. To do a spoiler, click on the black word bubble two spaces over to the right of the smiley face and a box will pop up and anything you type in it will come up as a spoiler.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 4, 2012)

> Oh ok, I helped one of the girl here out. If you're interested, I can help enable some of you lol


 Hahah thanks I'll definitely contact you if I do. For now I just reorder 3 months but I'm not sure my sister is interested (even though it's such a treat!) Is it $15 for a one time gift or is it $15 for the first month for a general subscription?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahah thanks I'll definitely contact you if I do. For now I just reorder 3 months but I'm not sure my sister is interested (even though it's such a treat!) Is it $15 for a one time gift or is it $15 for the first month for a general subscription?


 One time gift.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 4, 2012)

looking foward to gifting the glossyboxes


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 4, 2012)

when does Glossybox usually ship?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 5, 2012)

> when does Glossybox usually ship?


 They start in the third week of the month but most people usually receive it by the very end of the month.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if December will be a holiday themed box..


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wonder if December will be a holiday themed box..


Probably. The email i received from them advertising their r29 deal and gifting glossybox says Glamour, Glitz and Gloss.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2012)

I purchased a gift for my mom- it said that shipment will occur between dec 10th and 14th- just to give everyone an idea when we can expect delivery.


----------



## Dots (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got the e-mail for the LE R29 Holiday Box for $45 and it tells u the items that will be in there...anyone going for that box?


----------



## xheidi (Dec 5, 2012)

I cancelled after receiving my first box in November. Not that great...didn't really like the products.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, after buying a whopping 4 December boxes, I think I am opting out of the R29 Holiday box. Looks nice, but nothing I'm dying over. And for $45, no thank you.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 5, 2012)

I am passing on the R29 box 45 is just too much for such small products


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm passing on the R29 deal.  It just doesn't have anything I'm excited enough about to buy it. 

Has anyone had any luck with any phone numbers to get through to their customer service?  I've sent three e-mails and still haven't heard back.  I'm jealous of all of you who are getting responses!


----------



## JessP (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm passing on R29 - it looks great, but the product I'm most interested in is the KGD Cleansing Water and I'd rather spend money on a larger size of that item.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not going for the R29 one either - just too much (especially when you add the cost of the regular December box to that). I'm also saving up for Christmas presents, so for me personally the timing isn't that great. 

Oh, and it kind of sucks that there's no element of surprise - you know all the products in advance, and there's none of the excited expectation period that you get with Glossybox.


----------



## pride (Dec 5, 2012)

Agreed that the only thing I want from that box is the cleansing water. For $45, you can send another 3 regular boxes! or 4 if the code still works. or more if you go through ebates, etc etc.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 5, 2012)

if December doesn't wow me...I may actually cancel Glossybox..despite the Salary increase I will be getting next month..lol  they have to many other boxes I can't keep up with.  I think they should pay more attention to their monthly subscribers and not this one hit wonder deals.


----------



## Dots (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if the regular December boxes will have some of the same things, especially if not enough people go for the LE Box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They start in the third week of the month but most people usually receive it by the very end of the month.


 Thanks so much for that! This will be my first Glossybox so I'm super excited! Can't wait to get it &lt;3


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 5, 2012)

The R29 box is a little confusing.  The picture shows the smaller cleansing water, but the description says it is 10.15 oz.  The caviar hair is 6 oz which is quite large also.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not interested in any of the R29 products much less for $45! I'm a GB girl though and I have no intention of canceling anytime soon!


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 5, 2012)

also not going for the LE box. especially after I spent $100 on Pop sugar luxury box =p


----------



## Dots (Dec 5, 2012)

> The R29 box is a little confusing.Â  The picture shows the smaller cleansing water, but the description says it is 10.15 oz.Â  The caviar hair is 6 oz which is quite large also.


 Well, the e-mail did say that all products are full sized, which is a good deal, I just don't know that I'm interested enough in the products to order one.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

Ditto on R29 holiday box being a pass.  There's nothing in there I want or need enough.  At that price point, I'd much rather hand select items.

I did get a gift one for my mom since she was loving my Carol's daughter cream and showed interest in some products and the concept when I went to visit recently.  I made sure to fill out her profile for classic and noting more mature choices hoping she doesn't end up with some lime green eyeshadow or anything. I figured I could trade with her at the very least.

Just a reminder, though, that you can fill out the profile for your gift box.  Under my beauty profile, you can find the gift subscription listed by ship to name and fill out, and you can fill out their profile under view.  Hopefully that helps any moms getting boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although I presume since they pushed the gift subscriptions, these boxes might be a little more neutral.  Who knows?


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 6, 2012)

yay just got the order confirmation for Dec box!


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay just got the order confirmation for Dec box!


 I did too for my three month sub(r29 deal) that ends this month. As for my month to month one. None yet. Maybe we'll get our boxes earlier this month before Christmas.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, was just charged for Glossybox....Thanks goodness I just got paid today. Like really?

Anywho....this is early for Glossy to be charging..without notice...they just charge people...when they have been charging after the 9th usually.  A bit frustrating..again if this Dec box ain't good..I'm canceling...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2012)

Learn from my experience: if you have the points for a free box, they don't just automatically send it and not charge. You have to go in and redeem your points for it.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got charged again for the box that I purchased for $10. I was under the impression that it was for ONE box and one box only, not a subscription. Not very happy.. Now I have a feeling this is going to be a mess trying to get it straightened out and make sure the right people get the right boxes since I have 2 subscriptions and bought 1 box as a gift.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

I just got charged today too out of nowhere.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 6, 2012)

> I just got charged today too out of nowhere.


 I am guessing you don't have a sub? Did you get the $10 box? Well the $15 box I guess it was.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> I am guessing you don't have a sub? Did you get the $10 box? Well the $15 box I guess it was.


 I've been subscribed for 4 months. And bought 2 ten dollar gift boxes.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 6, 2012)

> I've been subscribed for 4 months. And bought 2 ten dollar gift boxes.


 Did you get charge 3 times total? I have a sub for me, sub for my mom and got 1 box for my sister in law and got charged 3 times. I hope they fix it.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 6, 2012)

I cancelled yesterday after paid 12.50 for december. cannot wait when this hoopla with glossy box will be over for me, way too much waste of time with cs and their snafus.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> Did you get charge 3 times total? I have a sub for me, sub for my mom and got 1 box for my sister in law and got charged 3 times. I hope they fix it.


 I was only charged once for 21$


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled yesterday after paid 12.50 for december. cannot wait when this hoopla with glossy box will be over for me, way too much waste of time with cs and their snafus.


 how do you cancel?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 6, 2012)

> how do you cancel?


 I think everyone got charged. Means maybe well get our boxes before Xmas.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2012)

Arrrrrgh they JUST sent me new tracking numbers for my October and November boxes. 

I feel like I have been exhibiting the patience of a saint. 

They messed up shipping twice, October went to my billing address, they "changed it"

October replacement and November went to My shipping address w/ billing address city and zipcode (so not even a legit address)

Then the sales associate helping me got fired I guess, she is "no longer with the company"

I had to start a new email thread (their email formatting is terrible btw, it looks awful in gmail)

now. I have been billed for Dec, have two tracking numbers for Oct and Nov

(cross my fingers) for a Glossy windfall.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 6, 2012)

no tracking number for me yet. Also I bought one gift sub and got charged for just the one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 6, 2012)

It's WAAAY to early for tracking numbers and shipping notices. Those don't usually go out until around the 15th or so but maybe with Christmas it will be late next week. Who knows. I am super excited for the December box though!


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you cancel?


 In your Dashboard, go to the Recurring Profiles link. Then, click on the Monthly Subscription link (or whichever subscription you are cancelling). There should be a link on your screen that allows you to cancel your subscription from there.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just canceled  TY. Just hoping they send Dec box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

how odd, on the status for my gift Glossybox, it says: Expired...but they already charged me -.-'


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just canceled  TY. Just hoping they send Dec box.


 Me too!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how odd, on the status for my gift Glossybox, it says: Expired...but they already charged me -.-'


 I think that's because it's a one time box. Mine says the same thing on my gift box.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!


 Too many billing issues for me. They had the same problem a few months ago. I bought that 12.00 box this month hoping that things had change but I see its happening again.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's because it's a one time box. Mine says the same thing on my gift box.


 *sigh* ty that was such a relief


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 7, 2012)

Can someone who bought extra boxes from glossybox for $10 look at their account and check something for me. I have my regular $21 subscription box on there and it says payment success. Then I have the $10 box I got as an extra and that as well says payment success. Well strange thing is... I have a box that says $0 and it as well says payment success. So my question is do you think I'm going to be getting 3 boxes even though I only ordered 2? I checked my bank and I was only charged for the 2 I purchased, so i'm just wondering if anyone else has an extra box on their account. 

      $21.00
_Payment Success_
        $0.00
_Payment Success_
        $10.00
_Payment Success_


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who bought extra boxes from glossybox for $10 look at their account and check something for me. I have my regular $21 subscription box on there and it says payment success. Then I have the $10 box I got as an extra and that as well says payment success. Well strange thing is... I have a box that says $0 and it as well says payment success. So my question is do you think I'm going to be getting 3 boxes even though I only ordered 2? I checked my bank and I was only charged for the 2 I purchased, so i'm just wondering if anyone else has an extra box on their account.
> 
> ...


 Yep I have the same thing!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the same too!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 7, 2012)

So are we going to get 3 boxes or just 2?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

i have that weird 0 dollar box thing too in between the boxes i bought


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 7, 2012)

What's weird about it is they have different order numbers. Even the $0.00 box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 7, 2012)

same thing here, I have that $0 thing there


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

I purchase my subscription in 3 month increments, and every time this happens where they send two order numbers and one is for $60 and the other for $0. It doesn't mean you'll get an extra box, they just have a weird way of billing.


----------



## Hanabii (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so upset with glossybox USA, they have such terrible service! And I work in customer service! They recently canceled my December box and refunded my money because they said I email them to cancel, which is true. However I emailed them about canceling my November box not December! (Of course they didn't know what month because they reply to You super late, Ten days late!) The only reason why I signed up for December is because of the 40% off code. I try explaining to them and they just don't care. They did not even email me back, no respond whatsoever. I'm actually glad now since I got my refund. I'm dropping them completely and I just want to let you guys know, please don't stick with them if they offer you terrible service. You are the one paying for the items you should never be treated that way.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!


 Did you cancel because of the customer service "issues"?


----------



## amidea (Dec 7, 2012)

got an email from glossybox this morning saying to review my products and get "more glossydots than ever before!"  kind of annoyed that the heel balm survey was still never put up and they never answered my question regarding whether or not they were planning on putting it up...

edit: also when i try to fill out the "bonus" survey after i fill out the first page it takes me to the glossybox.uk page and then asks me to log in, which i can't because i'm not a member of glossybox.uk.  really annoying.  is it working for anyone else?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got an email from glossybox this morning saying to review my products and get "more glossydots than ever before!"  kind of annoyed that the heel balm survey was still never put up and they never answered my question regarding whether or not they were planning on putting it up...
> 
> edit: also when i try to fill out the "bonus" survey after i fill out the first page it takes me to the glossybox.uk page and then asks me to log in, which i can't because i'm not a member of glossybox.uk.  really annoying.  is it working for anyone else?


 They forgot to put the heel balm survey up for me too so I emailed them and they credited me 20 points for it. And yes, if you read above a lot of people have had the problem of it sending them to the UK page.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hanabii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so upset with glossybox USA, they have such terrible service! And I work in customer service! They recently canceled my December box and refunded my money because they said I email them to cancel, which is true. However I emailed them about canceling my November box not December! (Of course they didn't know what month because they reply to You super late, Ten days late!) The only reason why I signed up for December is because of the 40% off code. I try explaining to them and they just don't care. They did not even email me back, no respond whatsoever. I'm actually glad now since I got my refund. I'm dropping them completely and I just want to let you guys know, please don't stick with them if they offer you terrible service. You are the one paying for the items you should never be treated that way.


 I dropped them after the first two boxes. Way too expensive and bad CS. One box arrived with leaky product and the products were just things I would never use. Black eyeshadow?? Gross sticky lip gloss?? No thanks! I would rather take my $21 and buy two BBs or something I like on my own.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They forgot to put the heel balm survey up for me too so I emailed them and they credited me 20 points for it. And yes, if you read above a lot of people have had the problem of it sending them to the UK page.


 Their surveys were such a pain! Do they still take an hour to fill out? I don't want to feel like I'm writing a term paper to fill out a survey for a few points.


----------



## amidea (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They forgot to put the heel balm survey up for me too so I emailed them and they credited me 20 points for it. And yes, if you read above a lot of people have had the problem of it sending them to the UK page.


 whoops sorry.  normally don't like asking repeat questions but i mustve missed that.


----------



## JessP (Dec 7, 2012)

Are surveys up? My account isn't showing any and has the "no surveys are available" screen.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their surveys were such a pain! Do they still take an hour to fill out? I don't want to feel like I'm writing a term paper to fill out a survey for a few points.


 Yeah it's still like that, their questions are so awkward and lame. I actually posted my referral link on Facebook though and one of my friends must have joined because I randomly have 300 extra points so that's pretty cool.



> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whoops sorry.  normally don't like asking repeat questions but i mustve missed that.


 Haha oh I didn't mean to sound witchy by that - I just knew there were previous posts about it because I myself had issues with that stupid survey.


----------



## Hanabii (Dec 7, 2012)

> I dropped them after the first two boxes. Way too expensive and bad CS. One box arrived with leaky product and the products were just things I would never use. Black eyeshadow?? Gross sticky lip gloss?? No thanks! I would rather take my $21 and buy two BBs or something I like on my own.


 I had 1 box with them and I'm already unhappy and canceled Lol seriously if I pay $21.00 plus taxes I would at least expect some good customer service...


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who bought extra boxes from glossybox for $10 look at their account and check something for me. I have my regular $21 subscription box on there and it says payment success. Then I have the $10 box I got as an extra and that as well says payment success. Well strange thing is... I have a box that says $0 and it as well says payment success. So my question is do you think I'm going to be getting 3 boxes even though I only ordered 2? I checked my bank and I was only charged for the 2 I purchased, so i'm just wondering if anyone else has an extra box on their account.
> 
> ...


 Same thing shows up on my account.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it's still like that, their questions are so awkward and lame. I actually posted my referral link on Facebook though and one of my friends must have joined because I randomly have 300 extra points so that's pretty cool.
> 
> Haha oh I didn't mean to sound witchy by that - I just knew there were previous posts about it because I myself had issues with that stupid survey.


 I feel the same way too. LOL. I think I am on 400 points and filling out surveys takes most likely 20mins of my time. Pfffff. I'm not gonna go gaga for one free box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you cancel because of the customer service "issues"?


 I just wanted to try it out for a month. Thats why I took the black friday deal. If I like it when I get it, I wouldnt mind doing a 3 month subscription , but I would rather just cancel it before I forget


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to try it out for a month. Thats why I took the black friday deal. If I like it when I get it, I wouldnt mind doing a 3 month subscription , but I would rather just cancel it before I forget


 Got it. Hope it's a GREAT box for you (and all of us too)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 7, 2012)

I also was charged about ten days earlier than usual so I am hoping that boxes are being sent early because of the busy mail season


----------



## RaeDobbins (Dec 7, 2012)

The 5r29 promo isn't working anymore. Well, at least not for me. Kinda bummed because I was going to gift a box to my sis. :-/ I think the holidays have a few of the cosmetic companies scrambling to play catchup because I'm having similar cs issues with coastal scents right now, since they were apparently slammed with black friday orders. I just want my gold pigment, that's all. *sniffle sniffle* My account status says "waiting". This worries me....as I don't know what that could mean. Hope I get a box!


----------



## mellee (Dec 7, 2012)

I ordered one December GB with the 40% off code, and then a special gift box for $15 + the 5r29 code.  Anyone know if the two boxes will have different contents?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 7, 2012)

So all these people that used a code and had an extra box with a low, low price of $0 inspired me to check into the "new" subscription I picked up on black friday for 40% off. I too have an additional box on that account.. but it is $21. At least it is pending.. I payed for the new box with Paypal, so I'm wondering if that is preventing the other charge from going through.  I'm interested to see how this pans out.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Dec 8, 2012)

Where do I go to cancel my sub? I will still get the box I paid for right? I don't see anywhere to cancel


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In your Dashboard, go to the Recurring Profiles link. Then, click on the Monthly Subscription link (or whichever subscription you are cancelling). There should be a link on your screen that allows you to cancel your subscription from there.


 CookiesGirl -




this above


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

(I posted this in it's own thread in Sales but figured I'd put the same post here, since it was a GB item a few months ago





http://www.heartlandfragrance.com/shop/product-category/handmade-soap/glycerin-loofa-soap/

I was jealous and sad when they gave these in Glossybox and I wasn't a member =( so I signed up for their mailing list.  There is $6 shipping, and tax in Missouri.  I'm not in Missouri, so four of them came to $28.40.  They also have a "Gentleman's Choice" scent, which is always nice to see as an option!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Dec 8, 2012)

THANK YOU! But I will still get the one box I paid for right?


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> THANK YOU! But I will still get the one box I paid for right?


Well, I'd guess so...  Actually, I ordered the one 40% plus one gift, and cancelled my sub yesterday.  I then emailed to verify that I'd still get those two December boxes rather than be refunded, but would not get January.  They haven't replied yet, but the boxes are still there marked "Payment Success" under "My Orders". 

I'll let you know when I get an official answer from them.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol I feel like I'm the only one that haven't had any major issues with Glossybox and I've been a subscriber since June. I think the biggest problem I had was a misunderstanding for the code NYFW and I couldn't contact them via phone because of schedule conflict. I would never actually e-mail them for serious issues because they usually give half-hearted answers... I wish their customer service works during weekends so everyone would get their responses a little faster. So except for the painfully slow shipping rate, I haven't had any other major issues with Glossybox, I guess. ðŸ˜¥ @JessP Surveys have been up for me since Thursday for the November box. I bought the 3 month plan and they charged me $55 (5R29 from a week back) then they gave me a *receipt* of $0 for the month of December. Same experiences with previous 3 month plan as well.


----------



## JessP (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @JessP Surveys have been up for me since Thursday for the November box.


 Thanks for letting me know! I'm 100 points away from a free box so I'll definitely be getting ahold of them on Monday - I actually want to take the annoying surveys lol.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 8, 2012)

> Thanks for letting me know! I'm 100 points away from a free box so I'll definitely be getting ahold of them on Monday - I actually want to take the annoying surveys lol.


 Wow really? I'm still only at 600~ did you invite your friends?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow really? I'm still only at 600~ did you invite your friends?


 I'm not sure about JessP, but I'm at a little over 1100 (I'll have to remember to redeem for my free box next month because it turns out that they don't just automatically not charge you, unlike PopSugar, which is *fantastic* at not charging you when you get free boxes for referrals) -- because they never got around to loading my October surveys and took *more than two weeks* and at least six emails (not to mention two or three Twitter posts) to answer me, so they gave me extra points.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know if I was using this product wrong.. but this product was reeaallyy painful.  I found myself using the soap only end. 



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (I posted this in it's own thread in Sales but figured I'd put the same post here, since it was a GB item a few months ago
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if I was using this product wrong.. but this product was reeaallyy painful.  I found myself using the soap only end.


I often have a hard time with loofa, but right now I seem to be needing something SERIOUS for my feet.  I'm hoping these will help.


----------



## JessP (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy bananas, I just sent an email to GB regarding my surveys not being up and figured I wouldn't hear anything until at least Monday. Well I just got an email back from Nicole like 15 minutes after I pushed send! She said there's still a glitch in the survey system that they're trying to fix and I'm being credited 20 points. Wow! Super-fast response time is awesome.



> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow really? I'm still only at 600~ did you invite your friends?


 I did! I have a few referrals so that definitely helps!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure about JessP, but I'm at a little over 1100 (I'll have to remember to redeem for my free box next month because it turns out that they don't just automatically not charge you, unlike PopSugar, which is *fantastic* at not charging you when you get free boxes for referrals) -- because they never got around to loading my October surveys and took *more than two weeks* and at least six emails (not to mention two or three Twitter posts) to answer me, so they gave me extra points.


 I'm at 900 and am really excited about a free box - thanks for letting us know that you have to go in and manually redeem it. Are you planning to redeem when your current sub is up or get two of the same month's box?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I often have a hard time with loofa, but right now I seem to be needing something SERIOUS for my feet.  I'm hoping these will help.


 I despise those loofahs (I use a Japanese washing cloth instead of a washcloth.  Scrubby yet gentle, and it is long enough to get my back without any problem!), but one thing that I found that helped with freakishly dry feet:  A tub of Eucerin (I have yet to find a better cream for this purpose) and sleeping socks.  Every night, slather with the Eucerin, put the socks on, and repeat.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy bananas, I just sent an email to GB regarding my surveys not being up and figured I wouldn't hear anything until at least Monday. Well I just got an email back from Nicole like 15 minutes after I pushed send! She said there's still a glitch in the survey system that they're trying to fix and I'm being credited 20 points. Wow! Super-fast response time is awesome.
> 
> ...


 I'm on monthly, so my sub doesn't exactly run out, but I'm going back and forth between canceling Glossybox after January (I missed redeeming for December, and their CS is so nightmarish I'm not bothering contacting them about this) or after their one-year anniversary just in case they do something cool for those of us who have been dealing with their growing pains.  Their product selections have really started to just *baffle* me, the surveys are phenomenally annoying, and I am not impressed at the disconnect between the products featured in their magazine and the products they're actually sending out.  It's just not worth the money for me, but I am curious to see what May will bring -- and whether they improve dramatically.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Dec 8, 2012)

Ugh...I posted, then figured out my problem, and I can't erase my post...   




  Today isn't my day!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (I posted this in it's own thread in Sales but figured I'd put the same post here, since it was a GB item a few months ago
> 
> ...


 I saw these in Big Lots.


----------



## Dots (Dec 8, 2012)

> I often have a hard time with loofa, but right now I seem to be needing something SERIOUS for my feet.Â  I'm hoping these will help.





> I despise those loofahs (I use a Japanese washing cloth instead of a washcloth. Â Scrubby yet gentle, and it is long enough to get my back without any problem!), but one thing that I found that helped with freakishly dry feet: Â A tub of Eucerin (I have yet to find a better cream for this purpose) and sleeping socks. Â Every night, slather with the Eucerin, put the socks on, and repeat.


 The absolute best tool I have ever found for my feet are the Bliss Diamancel foot files and buffers...they are one of the top "beauty" purchases I have ever made. They are a little pricey but worth every penny for me. I generally use it before my shower whenever my feet need it and then slather on some lotion or balm after the shower. Best ever!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new on makeuptalk. I've been a long-time lurker and have received so much feedback and advice from everyone on this site. I just wanted to pop in and say hi. Also, I'm wicked excited for this month's Glossybox because it'll be my first one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

I did the same thing I'm hoping they have diff rent contents.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

if i ordered a December GB using the 40% off and the gift subscription will they have the same contents??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if i ordered a December GB using the 40% off and the gift subscription will they have the same contents??


 Depends on how many variations they have this month... sometimes it seems like the boxes only have 5 different items, sometimes it seems like there's 6-8 and you get 5 of those from a draw. But GB doesn't have as many variations as BB in general, when they do.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you The two boxes will be my very first Glossy Boxes im so excited!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (I posted this in it's own thread in Sales but figured I'd put the same post here, since it was a GB item a few months ago
> 
> ...


so glad you posted this, i tottally took advantage of it. i really loved my loofa!


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so glad you posted this, i totally took advantage of it. i really loved my loofa!


Wow am I glad to hear _someone_ liked it!!!  I bought two for me and two for gifts and was afraid they'd be horrid, now that everyone's been saying they're way too rough!  =)


----------



## amidea (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow am I glad to hear _someone_ liked it!!!  I bought two for me and two for gifts and was afraid they'd be horrid, now that everyone's been saying they're way too rough!  =)


 i actually really liked mine too!  it is too rough for me to use on my whole body, but i think it's great for my legs and feet, which is where i need the most exfoliation. if it weren't a $30 minimum i would definitely make use of that code!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 9, 2012)

This will be my first month with GB and I'm pretty stoked about seeing what's inside. At $21 a month though it might be my only box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sort of became a box addict late last month and this is the priciest one I've signed up for. Has everyone here been pretty pleased with what they've received in previous boxes? Should I hit that cancel button now before next month?


----------



## JNiccolai (Dec 9, 2012)

i've bought 3 since we got them, thanks for this better get more!!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow am I glad to hear _someone_ liked it!!!  I bought two for me and two for gifts and was afraid they'd be horrid, now that everyone's been saying they're way too rough!  =)


I loved it, but most of all my DH loved it so I bought him two for his stocking.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

> This will be my first month with GB and I'm pretty stoked about seeing what's inside. At $21 a month though it might be my only box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sort of became a box addict late last month and this is the priciest one I've signed up for. Has everyone here been pretty pleased with what they've received in previous boxes? Should I hit that cancel button now before next month?


 November was my first box, and honestly I wasn't that excited for $21. I read lots of people say it wasn't a great box... So I am giving them one last shot for December. I may have just joined on an off month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 9, 2012)

Guess we will have to wait and see what we get. I am very excited just wanted to weed through my subscriptions before I go broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I know what you mean. I currently have birchbox (first box was November) ipsy (first bag is on it's way!) glossybox (November was my first) and new beauty test tube (fall was my first one... My favorite so far)


----------



## mellee (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I loved it, but most of all my DH loved it so I bought him two for his stocking.


Yay - lots of votes for now!  I ordered hubby a Gentlemen's Choice, got my mum and myself each a lavender, and a blood orange for me.  =)  I'm really looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 9, 2012)

I have signed up for all of those subs except birchbox. I haven't gotten my invitation yet but I subbed to about 9 of them just this month. I am hoping to get signed on with BB though. How is new beauty test tube? I was curious about that one too.


----------



## pride (Dec 9, 2012)

I just hope we don't get shampoo this month. please no shampoo.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm getting shampoo in another box haha so I hope no shampoo


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have signed up for all of those subs except birchbox. I haven't gotten my invitation yet but I subbed to about 9 of them just this month. I am hoping to get signed on with BB though.
> 
> How is new beauty test tube? I was curious about that one too.


 I have the regular new beauty version. It's mostly skin care. I got the fall tube and it had a CellCeuticals tinted SPF (wear this DAILY... love!!) YonKa night cream, Olay Deep Wrinkle, Dr Brandt eye cream deluxe sample, Philosophy face cream deluxe sample, a sample of bath salts, and It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer deluxe sample size. I think that was all... but it is less than $40 for 3 months... I think it's about $13 a month when you split it up and think of it that way. I didn't love every product... but a couple I use every single day... and those alone add up to $100. I'd have NEVER purchased that tinted SPF but it's replaced my sephora tinted moisturizer. I also use the Olay daily as a preventative... I saw that at CVS the other day and it costs more than I paid for the entire tube. OH and I forgot it also had a deluxe sized Moraccainoil hair mask. It was worth WAYYYYY more than I paid. I can't wait for the next tube this winter. If you like trying skincare I say sign up.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow that might definitely be worth it. I am looking for skincare items. I have pretty sensitive skin so will need more larger size samples to really be able to give them a shot to see if they're right for my skin. Tired of dropping tons of money on full size products that just don't work!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2012)

I also have sensitive skin. I tend to fall back on Paula's Choice products... but I'm always up to try something new. You never know what you will find.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 9, 2012)

> Wow am I glad to hear _someone_ liked it!!!Â  I bought two for me and two for gifts and was afraid they'd be horrid, now that everyone's been saying they're way too rough!Â  =)


 They are very exfoliating. Not for sensitive skin id say. I love how they do get circulation goin. (I have bad circulation in my legs) they late rough but it's supposed to be that way and it does wonders for dry feet. This was my experience. I have normal to dry skin (in problem areas and don't mind a rougher wash product )


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 9, 2012)

> Yay - lots of votes for now!Â  I ordered hubby a Gentlemen's Choice, got my mum and myself each a lavender, and a blood orange for me.Â  =)Â  I'm really looking forward to trying them!


 I got blood orange, lemongrass and sage, honey, and morning song bird. I still want the oatmeal one and the lavender one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2012)

I loved those soaps! I have sensitive skin when it comes to chemicals, but the soap/loofah just felt awesome to me. Loved it!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 10, 2012)

I just finally opened up the soap and to be honest. Very harsh but so worth it!  I felt like I had brand new skin after one use. I probably wouldn't splurge on this item.  But I quite enjoyed the exfoliation it gave.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 10, 2012)

Apparently Glossybox is updating their webpage to make it "more glossy". Does anyone think they are going to put up the december box?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2012)

Hope so!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2012)

Is it still down?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 10, 2012)

For me it still is.


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope they're fixing the glitch with the November surveys like Nicole at GB told me they'd be doing - I totally want to take the surveys and get my points!


----------



## bells (Dec 10, 2012)

I guess I am getting two December boxes - one gift and one subscription. I could have sworn I cancelled it, but I have no confirmation email. Either I forgot or GB screwed up - both are quite likely. 

Do you guys think I should wait until after I get my box(es) to cancel, or is it safe to cancel now? I don't want to risk not getting both boxes since I've already paid for them.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Has everyone been charged this month?  I saw I was charged earlier this month.  Hope they ship early for the holidays!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 10, 2012)

I was charged for the gift sub, but idk about the monthly one since it's on the bf's card


----------



## reepy (Dec 10, 2012)

Do you know if the "Tis the season to be glossy" was the November or December box?  I didn't like that one and am trying to figure out if the $15 gift box would be that one or a different one.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

It was the November theme.



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know if the "Tis the season to be glossy" was the November or December box?  I didn't like that one and am trying to figure out if the $15 gift box would be that one or a different one.


----------



## reepy (Dec 10, 2012)

thank you!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was the November theme.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

No worries.  It is easy to see how it would be hard to tell!  Add to the fact that you often get your November box in December due to VERY slow shipping (it's getting better imo) it gets confusing quick!  lol



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

The UK's December box from last year was so good! The box was red instead of pink and the products were HUGE and awesome AND useable. I hope ours is just as good. They had a couple of variations. Here's one of them.

http://www.blaquepearl.com/2011/12/december-glossybox-christmas-edition.html


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this a hint??



Spoiler


----------



## amidea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is this a hint??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 11, 2012)

> hmm perfumies is from november so that should just be someone who just got their nov. box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh ok, strange. I don't think I got one of those?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The UK's December box from last year was so good! The box was red instead of pink and the products were HUGE and awesome AND useable. I hope ours is just as good. They had a couple of variations. Here's one of them.
> 
> http://www.blaquepearl.com/2011/12/december-glossybox-christmas-edition.html


 LOVE the red box!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE the red box!


GB's boxes are so adorable. I feel like I want to sign up for 3 months which no justification other than I can make a makeup/jewelry dresser out of the boxes XD;;


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

We should be getting a perfume of some sort. I remember a FB contest on their site that pretty much said that. I can't remember the brand off hand...

I think it was Pretty Pleats?


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 11, 2012)

Shoot, I think I accidently ordered three December boxes!  My first month was November and I guess I didn't realize that it would renew automatically so I also purchased two more using the codes for Black Friday and a gift box for my sis-in-law.....whoops!  Hope its good stuff!!


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We should be getting a perfume of some sort. I remember a FB contest on their site that pretty much said that. I can't remember the brand off hand...
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! By Issey Miyake - should be fun to try!


I haven't gotten a perfume in a while so I'm open to trying something new. I didn't get the perfume stick last month.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a perfume in a while so I'm open to trying something new. I didn't get the perfume stick last month.


 Meh...you didn't miss much. Mine was Double Rainbow and it was nauseating.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 11, 2012)

I got skinny dipping- which makes me think of my youth so I lov'd it!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine was cloud nine. I didn't care for it at first but it grew on me!


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 11, 2012)

> I got skinny dipping- which makes me think of my youth so I lov'd it!!!


 lol It reminded me so much of youth that I gave it to my 9 year old daughter have on the weekends.


----------



## tameloy (Dec 11, 2012)

This will be the make it or break it month for me. I did not enjoy my last 2 boxes.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2012)

This is only my second month but definitely my deciding month. The perfume was the only thing I enjoyed and $7 doesn't cover that box.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't GB say that the December boxes would ship between December 10th - 14th?


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm super annoyed. I ordered the R29 box the very first day it was available (Nov. 27) as a gift for my mom for christmas. I received a conformation e-mail from R29 saying that my order had been confirmed shortly after.. On the page for the box is says shipping is expected within 2-5 business days. WELL it had officially been 14 days and I haven't received ANY email confirming it has been shipped. I emailed R29 and they said they would send a follow up to GB to ship out my box.. So I guess it is GB that is sending out the boxes, NOT R29. ugh. guess it won't be here before christmas! if I don't get a shipping confirmation by Friday morning I guess I will try to call R29 and cancel. boo.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Didn't GB say that the December boxes would ship between December 10th - 14th?


 They most likely did ship..usually I get my box then the tracking number...lol or both on the same day.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 12, 2012)

Might wanna give 'em an extra month. I just saw on Facebook that "the man repeller" is curating the January box. Not sure if that's good or bad?! I've no clue who she is but she looks hip and the box shown is a grey/silver....might be a great box?!!!! (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm kinda annoyed to be STILL getting emails saying I could send $15 boxes to my friends. They did that already this month! Glossybox, the only thing I want you to be sending me is rectangular, pink (or red, or whatever color you want), filled with fancy beauty products, and arriving on my doorstep!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "the man repeller" is curating the January box.







 Huh? I wonder what "man-repelling" products we can expect?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 12, 2012)

Heehee, I know right?! Hope the name is no indication! Yikes!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Heehee, I know right?! Hope the name is no indication! Yikes!


 Oh my. From the "man repeller" facebook:

"The Man Repeller is a site dedicated to the celebration of fashion trends that women love and men hate. Think harem pants, full length jumpsuits, clogs, shoulder pads, loads o'fur and pubic hair. Kidding about that last one. Ish."


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my. There are no words.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my. From the "man repeller" facebook:
> 
> "The Man Repeller is a site dedicated to the celebration of fashion trends that women love and men hate. Think harem pants, full length jumpsuits, clogs, shoulder pads, loads o'fur and pubic hair. Kidding about that last one. Ish."


 I think Glossy Box may have Jumped The Shark.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Oh my. From the "man repeller" facebook: "The Man Repeller is a site dedicated to the celebration of fashion trends that women love and men hate. Think harem pants, full length jumpsuits, clogs, shoulder pads, loads o'fur and pubic hair. Kidding about that last one. Ish."


 That does not sound appealing...


----------



## mermuse (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my. From the "man repeller" facebook:
> 
> "The Man Repeller is a site dedicated to the celebration of fashion trends that women love and men hate. Think harem pants, full length jumpsuits, clogs, shoulder pads, loads o'fur and pubic hair. Kidding about that last one. Ish."


 Yeah, I think I'm siding with the men on this one...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2012)

I look forward to it...the site is fun and humorous and interesting.

And they feature lots of good stuff on their site in their makeup posts...Essie polishes, NARS blushes, Diorskin, YSL, Bumble and Bumble...excited!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't take the Man Repeller description too seriously, it's a bit tongue in cheek.  It's a high fashion blog, she's been mentioned in Elle, etc.  It's more 'fashion is for ourselves, not for picking up men'.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I look forward to it...the site is fun and humorous and interesting.


 You're right - let's hope for the best. I'd love love love to get some Bumble&amp;Bumble!

Although in all honesty, I would've preferred a holiday-themed box for the holidays, and the man-repeller for some other occasion (say, an April box). I mean, IMO the holidays should be about the holidays, and not about promoting a blog, however great it may be.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm siding with the men on this one...


 LOL, me too!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> That does not sound appealing...


Agreed! Yuck...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah... I checked out her blog and although she looks very high fashion in what she wears and obviously has very sharp personal style, I don't want to take any beauty-related advice from her based on the the condition her skin and hair are in...


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 13, 2012)

> Well, the man repeller is doing the January box, which Â will be after the holidays (most of us will receive it in almost February)...the one on it's way should be the holiday box. I'm hoping it's good!Â  Though to be honest, I don't know what a true holiday theme in a beauty box would really entail? They do all seem to be doing a glitzy glamorous theme for December, so there's shimmer, bold eyes/lips, etc...but what other kinds of things would you be wanting for holidays?Â  Something soothing would be nice...family time, yikes.


 D'oh! It's the January box! All I can focus on is December, so I automatically supposed it was for December. Whew. As for the holidays, I would love a red box like last year's UK one with some deep-red or sparkly dark green nailpolish. Maybe something with a pine or citrus/cinnamon scent? But it's more about the presentation, I just really didn't like the thought of my Christmas box having a "man-repeller" on it, like the facebook photo shows. Good thing I was mistaken about that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't take the Man Repeller description too seriously, it's a bit tongue in cheek.  It's a high fashion blog, she's been mentioned in Elle, etc.  It's more 'fashion is for ourselves, not for picking up men'.


 mhm that, I knew it as soon as I check the blog...it doesn't mean it's ugly stuff, it just means it's not stuff that is specifically for attracting men, like idk, my bf hates coral shade lip sticks, but I like them...that's a "man repeller", it's things men can't understand why we like...doesn't mean they will be running away from us -.-'


----------



## pride (Dec 13, 2012)

Took a quick look at man repeller's fb -- whole thing just screams "tryhard" to me. Not sure if I want a January box now...I could see how it ends up really fun, but I can also see it just being weird.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 13, 2012)

They posted on their Facebook about 5 hours ago that December's box hasn't shipped yet. Ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the man-repeller box, I never really see any correlation between the curator and the contents of boxes when they are special issue boxes anyway, so I doubt it will really be anything all that special or different than a normal box. And I don't think she has bad hair or skin at all. I like her natural look.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 13, 2012)

^Though I can't say I'm a fan of her fashion sense AT ALL.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't gotten any email from Glossybox, but I went to their website and check my 40% order and it has a tracking # already, the gift one doesn't but, at least one does, yay!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten any email from Glossybox, but I went to their website and check my 40% order and it has a tracking # already, the gift one doesn't but, at least one does, yay!


 Thanks for the heads up! I went to check and so far I have tracking on my regular box but not on the gift one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

there's no info on my tracking though D: , but at least it's there and you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 13, 2012)

Actually I just checked the mysterious $0 order and there it is - tracking for my gift box!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I check my mysterious $0 order earlier and it had nothing, it has a tracking number now too!! yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted on their Facebook about 5 hours ago that December's box hasn't shipped yet. Ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As for the man-repeller box, I never really see any correlation between the curator and the contents of boxes when they are special issue boxes anyway, so I doubt it will really be anything all that special or different than a normal box. And I don't think she has bad hair or skin at all. I like her natural look.


Agreed...I was trying to figure out what was wrong with her skin and couldn't lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted on their Facebook about 5 hours ago that December's box hasn't shipped yet. Ugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As for the man-repeller box, I never really see any correlation between the curator and the contents of boxes when they are special issue boxes anyway, so I doubt it will really be anything all that special or different than a normal box. And I don't think she has bad hair or skin at all. I like her natural look.


So true. Think BB curated boxes.They usually have NOTHING to do with the curator.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

Got a tracking number for my December box.

It looks like it will arrive BEFORE my November one.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 13, 2012)

My tracking # isn't working. Looks like November again lol


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 13, 2012)

do they have the tracking number one therewebsite or do they send it to your email?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I found both of mine on their website, got no email from them so far


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 13, 2012)

Are the numbers actually tracking yet, or just listed.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

well I had 2 that had a tracking number, now the regular one I got with 40% off doesn't have info anymore, but it says: Shipped, and the gift one does, but it's just listed no progress besides the tracking number being there.


----------



## JessP (Dec 14, 2012)

No shipping info here - got excited but then realized I was looking at the wrong tracking number lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay! I have a tracking number as well. It looks like it was "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" on the 12th, but that's all the tracking page shows at the moment.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, I thought it was just me...I don't think there's anything wrong with how she looks at all.
> ...


 I think it was the denim over-alls and heel combination that got me lol.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed...I was trying to figure out what was wrong with her skin and couldn't lol.


 I was referring to big bags under her eyes and very noticeable bumps on her face that look either like acne or keratosis. I have a 30'' monitor so all her imperfections literally jumped at me when I stumbled upon that closeup picture :x

I also don't like her messy hair but I guess that's her style.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

Aww looks like the boxes aren't going to be red. Sad face.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't figure out how to log into GB!!! They changed the site and I can't find it!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Dec 14, 2012)

I checked and I also have tracking information, however when checked it just states that electronic shipping info was received but there is no ship date yet, so I am assuming it hasn't been actually shipped. Boo


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nevermind I found it.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked and I also have tracking information, however when checked it just states that electronic shipping info was received but there is no ship date yet, so I am assuming it hasn't been actually shipped. Boo


 Yeah, on Facebook they keep saying they haven't shipped out yet, but if you ordered before December 9th you'll receive it by Christmas.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I have a tracking number as well. It looks like it was "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" on the 12th, but that's all the tracking page shows at the moment.


 Same here! I assume that means our boxes finally left the warehouse?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, on Facebook they keep saying they haven't shipped out yet, but if you ordered before December 9th you'll receive it by Christmas.


 Should be interesting since it takes 2 full weeks to go from the east coast to the west coast. I'll be surprised if I get the normal and gift box before Christmas.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Should be interesting since it takes 2 full weeks to go from the east coast to the west coast. I'll be surprised if I get the normal and gift box before Christmas.


 They'd have a major problem on their hands if all the gift boxes didn't make it out by Christmas. Wow, 2 weeks!!! I thought 1 week for Beauty Army was a long time!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to a glossybox event in 5 mins! Its in Soho NYC. the Refinary 29 event. I will take pics!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to a glossybox event in 5 mins! Its in Soho NYC. the Refinary 29 event. I will take pics!


Yes!!!! You are so lucky!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to a glossybox event in 5 mins! Its in Soho NYC. the Refinary 29 event. I will take pics!


Have fun!  I hope it is filled with lots of awesomeness!  I just got an e-mail from them saying this is going on for three days, and it looks so fun!

Also, please give 'em heck from all of us.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 14, 2012)

> I'm going to a glossybox event in 5 mins! Its in Soho NYC. the Refinary 29 event. I will take pics!


 Let us know how it is. I'm thinking of going tomorrow with my sister. Sounds like it is going to be pretty epic!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to a glossybox event in 5 mins! Its in Soho NYC. the Refinary 29 event. I will take pics!


 Hope you see this but ask them what's going on with their customer service lately and what is the best way for a customer to get in contact with them.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 14, 2012)

How do you find the tracking number i cant find it on the website:/


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find the tracking number i cant find it on the website:/


 If you go to My Orders - then View Order the number will be listed under Shipping Method once it's issued.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

The man repeller girl really reminds me of someone from birchbox. I don't know her name but when I see the man repeller pics I immediately think birchbox.


----------



## pride (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone received the Skin &amp; Co sample set from last month? I placed my order almost as soon as someone had posted the link here, but after the order confirmation saying we'd get a shipping notice, I have heard absolutely nothing from them.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Man repeller?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

> Man repeller?


 The girl curating January's glossybox.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 14, 2012)

> To me, she just looks like someone with minor flaws just like the rest of us. To be honest, I'd rather take advice or recommendations from someone that seems real, and deals with the same skin/hair/beauty issues as I do, than someone who looks like a plastic doll or something. Because if something helps them, then maybe it will help me...whereas it's kind of hard to take someone seriously if they look like a wax doll, or you never see them without 50 layers of makeup...so who knows what their actual skin looks like. I don't think a person has to be perfect to have something to offer when it comes to beauty advice/product recommendations.


 Well said! I completely agree


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree. I think a lot of us aren't able to dedicate the time and/ or money for a super elaborate daily beauty routine. I know I am ALWAYS forgetting to put on some cream or elixer for my skin. I actually don't know why i got Lashem because I will never probably use it consecutively to see results. I think a box curiated by someone kinda low key might be an interesting change of pace!



> To me, she just looks like someone with minor flaws just like the rest of us. To be honest, I'd rather take advice or recommendations from someone that seems real, and deals with the same skin/hair/beauty issues as I do, than someone who looks like a plastic doll or something. Because if something helps them, then maybe it will help me...whereas it's kind of hard to take someone seriously if they look like a wax doll, or you never see them without 50 layers of makeup...so who knows what their actual skin looks like. I don't think a person has to be perfect to have something to offer when it comes to beauty advice/product recommendations.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess I don't know what "bags" are because I don't see any on her. Not enough to use it against her. And it looks like she's just smiling. I don't see anything wrong with we skin and the "I just rolled out of bed" look is totally in now adays.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't like the angle of that pic. I think it's unflattering for anyone to have that much of a sideways photo taken.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

that girl looks totally fine to me, and I do agree on not having a perfect looking barbie doll picking products, a more real person would be much better and I hope the products are awesome for the girls that will get the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I won't cuz I'm only getting december, but gl to the ones that will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with what happens with a 3 or  6 month sub expires. I am over GB.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have experience with what happens with a 3 or  6 month sub expires. I am over GB.


 then your sub just ends. You will need to re-sub to continue the service


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2012)

Guess I'm in the minority here, because I would rather take beauty advice from someone who already achieved flawless complexion, which is why my only beauty guru is my derm who has the most beautiful skin as a result of years of chemical peels and a strict skincare routine. When I saw her photo from I think 10 years ago I couldn't believe that's the same woman!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 15, 2012)

whomp whomp. cancelled. Its been $170 that I really don't think was worth it. I just got my October and Nov boxes last week. 

fail fail fail

Guess I'll save the money for May when I graduate and finally get to get a pomeranian puppy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

I posted more details on this in another thread but suffice it to say I WILL NEVER go back to Glossybox no matter how much I like the items they send - which I DO. I've always said the items they send out are great products BUT considering items arrive damaged and getting a hold of someone is difficult and for some impossible I just can't justify spending $21 HOPING the items come intact and undamaged.

Am I expecting too much?


----------



## pandette (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi guys, just wondering when I should expect to get charged for my January box? This is my first month with GlossyBox. I finally signed up because they were offering the 40% off discount for the December box, but I'll probably cancel after getting it unless it really wows me. I just want to make sure I cancel in time. Thanks!


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pandette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering when I should expect to get charged for my January box? This is my first month with GlossyBox. I finally signed up because they were offering the 40% off discount for the December box, but I'll probably cancel after getting it unless it really wows me. I just want to make sure I cancel in time. Thanks!


I already canceled. Just getting the 40 percent box. They have too many issues and From what I have seen they will be charging soon.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I already canceled. Just getting the 40 percent box. They have too many issues and From what I have seen they will be charging soon.


 I'll going to cancel too - this will be my first box with the 40% off code. Have these shipped yet!? I haven't received a shipping email or anything


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll going to cancel too - this will be my first box with the 40% off code. Have these shipped yet!? I haven't received a shipping email or anything


I do not think so. Mines says ship on the acct but does not have any shipping info.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do not think so. Mines says ship on the acct but does not have any shipping info.


 Mine too. My order is complete but under shipping method it says no shipping info available. 

&amp;&amp; I just cancelled my account. The products seem great but not with all the hassle it seems to come with.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 15, 2012)

checked my tracking info and it shows expected delivery 12/20-12/21.  i then cancelled my account (again) because the site is still a mess and i still don't see value in it for me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 15, 2012)

I haven't had any issues minus them charging me again for the discount box (which I just canceled the PayPal subscription and my SIL can get 2 boxes I guess) but seeing the issues makes me so worried that one day I will have a problem. It is so hard to unsubscribe though. I am hoping they turn a new leaf like MyGlam/Ipsy did.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess I'll save the money for May when I graduate and finally get to get a pomeranian puppy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay for puppies!!!!! I love doggies :3 if you do get one...would you post pictures? Puppies make me squeak &lt;3 Sorry I turn into a 4 year old when it comes to doggies and puppies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also my gift sub from glossybox says I'll get it between the 18th and 19th...but there's nothing on my actual box


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my box!!!!!!!!

Theme is Glamour Glitz and Gloss

Ecru New York Hair Care â€“ Acacia Protein Oil â€“ tiny sample 1ml

Foresetessentials Luxurious Ayurveda â€“ Madurai Jasmine Magra Bath &amp;Shower oil â€“ 3.38 fl oz (half size)

HeartLand Fragrance- Bath Salts 5.5 oz (deluxe sample) White Tea is my fragrance

Oscar Blandi- Pronto- dry heat styling spray â€“ 0.75 oz (travel size)

Pleats Please- tiny sample â€“ 0.03 fl oz 1 ml

Zoya Nail Lacquer- full size! Color is Storm (a beautiful charcoal with sparkles)

JewelMint- Cocktail ring

Instead of a coupon code like PopSugar did, they picked out a piece of jewelry.

Itâ€™s actually a fun cocktail ring! Giant green glass stone in antiqued gold setting.  Surprisingly cute. 

Comes in a velvet pouch...perfect for re-gifting.

I think you may be happy with this box...despite two of the samples being teeny tiny.

Love the nailpolish! Itâ€™s perfect!
Sorry I can't upload pics from my phone


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This box sound Amaaaazing! Can't wait to get it. Please post a pic when able.


----------



## JessP (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Omg. This box sounds amaaazing!! You are so lucky to have received it already!


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my box!!!  I love it!  

I got:

Ecru NY "Acacia Protein Oil" - vial
Forest Essentials Luxurious Ayurveda "Madurai Jasmine &amp; Mogra Bath &amp; Shower Oil" - 3.38 oz
Heartland Fragrance Co "White Tea Bath Salts" - 5.5 oz
Oscar Blandi "Pronto Dry Heat Protect Spray" - .75 oz
Pleats Please by Issey Miyake perfume- vial
Zoya nail polish in Storm - full size
Jewel Mint-  Madison Ave Ring (This ring was actually on my wishlist)


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This box sound Amaaaazing! Can't wait to get it. Please post a pic when able.


 I am running out now to the Refinery29/GB pop up shopping event...

so may take a while to post a pic...but

It's a fun box. 

It really is. The ring is either going to make it or break it for people.
If you get a fun piece of jewelry you will be thrilled, if not I can see the complaints already! 
lol
But I think it was such a GREAT idea to throw in a piece of "play" jewelry.
It's like a real gift.
 
The Bath &amp; Shower oil smells wonderful btw. 
 

Hope your boxes arrive soon and safe and sound!


----------



## chachithegreat (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 This box sounds amazing!! 

I wonder if everyone is getting a ring. I have huuuuge hands and I think the Jewelmint rings are actually sized, so there's no way it's going to fit me. I bet I could gift it to someone, though. 

 

That being said, I bought my friend a December box with the gift code, and I'm so glad I did! What a great box for her to get. I'm so glad GB didn't disappoint for their holiday box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!!  I love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg. This box sounds amaaazing!! You are so lucky to have received it already!


 Well you are lucky to still have the surprise on the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's a happy box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

Let me know if you have any box questions.

I won't be back on here for a few hours though.


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 15, 2012)

I recognized it's sister ring on the site.  You can google the name to see pictures of it.  "Madison Ave Ring" I wonder how many different ones they sent?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow the box sounds amazing, I'm glad I'll have two coming this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2012)

omg that sounds amazing. I'm really happy I got a box! I really wanted that polish so I'm glad I didn't buy it ahead of time or else I'd be so annoyed right now lol. I got one for my sister too (but like, on behalf of my dad because he was like DON'T KNOW WHAT TO GET HER) so I'm glad it's nice. LOL it's going to look so nice compared to my Oct Ipsy which I got her and am giving on behalf of myself XD;; Definitely a "shinier" subscription. Ah well, my dad needs more bonus points with her.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not know anything about the other items but the polish looks cool!  My account says shipped but no shipping or tracking number is posted...


----------



## pride (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah, I wish they didn't send rings! My fingers are tiny, and I know one of my friends that I sent a gift box to also has tiny fingers! I wish they sent earrings or something instead. 

I'm not personally so psyched for this box...two bath items (literally, bath items) and two hair items. :/

though I guess I can't really complain too much, it's fantastic for the price considering the promo codes this month.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 15, 2012)

I am excited about the ring especially since they are sending very different ones.  It's unexpected, for sure!  I think this should be a pretty good little extra gift for my mom too.  The only thing is, there's no way she'll wear that color Zoya.  I hope they send out color variants, but that may not be the case.  Although they are 2/2 on the same color, so it's not exactly a large sample to determine that information just yet.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 15, 2012)

> To me, she just looks like someone with minor flaws just like the rest of us. To be honest, I'd rather take advice or recommendations from someone that seems real, and deals with the same skin/hair/beauty issues as I do, than someone who looks like a plastic doll or something. Because if something helps them, then maybe it will help me...whereas it's kind of hard to take someone seriously if they look like a wax doll, or you never see them without 50 layers of makeup...so who knows what their actual skin looks like. I don't think a person has to be perfect to have something to offer when it comes to beauty advice/product recommendations.


 Exactly. Well said. I am far from perfect. I have keratosis and eczema on my face from time to time.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 15, 2012)

Ahhh I can't wait for my box.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They'd have a major problem on their hands if all the gift boxes didn't make it out by Christmas. Wow, 2 weeks!!! I thought 1 week for Beauty Army was a long time!


 Newgistics is /extremely/ slow going from one coast to the other. And the tracking estimate for both says Dec. 21-27th, which means it'll likely show up right after Christmas. Hoping it errs on the early side of that window.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 15, 2012)

Nothing is showing up on the 40% off box, but for the normal sub I have tracking stating the box left New Jersey and should be here12/20 or 12/21


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for puppies!!!!! I love doggies :3 if you do get one...would you post pictures? Puppies make me squeak &lt;3 Sorry I turn into a 4 year old when it comes to doggies and puppies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also my gift sub from glossybox says I'll get it between the 18th and 19th...but there's nothing on my actual box


 welp, I get some flack sometimes for posting random fun things when they aren't directly related to makeup, but i'll put a lipstick in the picture so it counts

I already know generally what I am going to get, but will have to wait til later in 2013 to see what my options are.





I really want three eventually, but first, a orangie-brown one like in the middle. 

one puppy at a time says boyfriend.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome box!


----------



## amidea (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, I get some flack sometimes for posting random fun things when they aren't directly related to makeup, but i'll put a lipstick in the picture so it counts
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Omg- those are adorable. One of my girlfriends has 2 and she totes them everywhere with her. You should see their wardrobe- totally better than mine...lol!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 15, 2012)

My box was in NJ yesterday so it will be at least another week for me.  Looks like an amazing box though!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 15, 2012)

So cute!!! and I would so want all of them!! Super cute, I have a huge list of doggies I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a beagle and I haven't seen my baby in a bit over 2 months :'( I miss him so much!!

On the glossybox subject, my gift one is in NJ too, so another week or so for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And on the one with 40% off code, there's no info at all :S


----------



## kat46 (Dec 15, 2012)

no shipping info for me on either of my two boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing that means I won't get them till Jan. ? Should have known

better than to order one as a gift


----------



## mellee (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, I get some flack sometimes for posting random fun things when they aren't directly related to makeup, but i'll put a lipstick in the picture so it counts
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't find the post now, but someone somewhere was wondering hoe to redeem Glossydots.  Here you go, whoever you were:  To redeem Glossydots, click on the "My Glossydots" link on the left hand of the screen after you log in.  Then there should be a box in the middle-ish of the screen that says, "You have 1200 [or however many you have] Glossydots in your account."  Then there should be subscription/price/amount needed columns, a checkbox under the word "Apply," and a pink "Apply" button.  Check the box, click the button, and cross your fingers.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nothing is showing up on the 40% off box, but for the normal sub I have tracking stating the box left New Jersey and should be here12/20 or 12/21


 Yeah me neither : The gift sub I ordered for my sister has a tracking, but not the regular... I went ahead and canceled because bleh do not want to be charged $21. It's okay if I don't have it (though I will be very exasperated at having to communicate with CS) but as long as a present for her is there...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there a discount/promo code for GB anywhere?

I thought I saw one floating around here but can't seem to find the post.

Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't decide if I am going to like this box or not....I guess I'll find out when it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Either way, I am canceling my sub when my 3 month sub is up next month...I had forgotten that I got a 3 m onth and was going to cancel already, but I still have one more month...sigh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

btw, if anyone is in the NYC area, you should go to the Refinery29 Tinseltown shopping event. GlossyBox is there. 

I picked up the Refinery/GB holiday box for $39 (it's $45 online)

and with any purchase of a box, they let you pick out THREE additional products for free.

I got a Skin &amp;Co Night Tuber Serum- 1.01 oz (full size)

Carols Daughter Monoi  Repairing Hair Mask -4 oz (a little more than half of a full size)

And a Cult Nails polish in My Kind of Kool Aid (full size) it's a gorgeous lavender grey.

There were a bunch of other products there as well, like Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (travel size)

a fairly decent size bottle of Denise Richards Volumizing hair cream from the new hair care line she developed with Christophe

and some Issey Miyake perfume samples.

It's a great deal...and if you are in the area you should stop by.

Plus there is a bunch of other great shopping going on there.

Now on a more important note, I spoke with GB people at the event.

They were not only totally aware of the CS issues but incredibly apologetic.

They were seriously hurt by Sandy. Both their office and the warehouse.

In my opinion, they are still recovering from the damage and are trying to play catch up quickly.

They have added more resources to answer emails and said that is still the best way to reach them.

So if anyone is having CS issues, keep on emailing them. 

They assured me things will be handled in a much quicker and professional manner going forward.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't decide if I am going to like this box or not....I guess I'll find out when it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Either way, I am canceling my sub when my 3 month sub is up next month...I had forgotten that I got a 3 m onth and was going to cancel already, but I still have one more month...sigh.


 I saw the GB people today at a Refinery 29 event, they told me January's box was going to be kick ass!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2012)

You just got me soooooo excited for January- What am I going to do for the next month... Drive myself crazy..lol


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love GB and can't wait to get December and January's! With all the depressing news lately it seems silly, but the thought of getting my GB is pulling me through. A little sunshine in the darkness.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now on a more important note, I spoke with GB people at the event.
> 
> ...


 They can't use Sandy as an excuse when other subscription services based in New York have been able to get their products out. Let's face it, Glossybox has had shipping issues since June and customer service issues since May when it launched. Professional? Hardly. Now when blocking people from their FB wall for posting ONE thing and calling it "spam".


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

As much as I dislike GB's customer service I DO think the products they send out - when it doesn't arrive damaged - are really good. If they can get their shipping and customer service together then they'd be a stellar company but shipping and customer service played a key role in my dislike of Glossybox. For me if they ever got their stuff together I still wouldn't go back after being called a spammer by their CS person.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They can't use Sandy as an excuse when other subscription services based in New York have been able to get their products out. Let's face it, Glossybox has had shipping issues since June and customer service issues since May when it launched. Professional? Hardly. Now when blocking people from their FB wall for posting ONE thing and calling it "spam".


I agree. That's such a child-like gesture ti block somebody by making a comment on their FB wall. Instead of dealing with it professionally, that's a real turn off on their part.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm giving glossybox the benefit of the doubt. I've had a couple small issues- they sent my gift subscription to my PO box instead of the shipping address and I once got a damaged product. They have always responded and done the right thing- sent out another box to the right addresss and they sent me out a new product. On 2 separate occasions, they've done the right thing. They may not be the quickest to respond 4-5 days but they have not ever been a disappointment. Being a business owner, I'm easy on forgiving if they do the right thing in the long run. I love their products and I appreciate their philosophy- I just think they need to hire more people in their CS department and respond in a quicker fashion. I'm in for the long run... . Now someone show us some December pictures will yah


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2012)

Just logged into my account and retrieved my tracking.  Put it in Newgistics and USPS and "electronic shipping information" was received on 12/11/12 and it shows South Kearney NJ.  Hopefully this box gets to me unlike my December Ipsy bag.


----------



## Brittann (Dec 16, 2012)

> btw, if anyone is in the NYC area, you should go to the Refinery29 Tinseltown shopping event. GlossyBox is there.Â  I picked up the Refinery/GB holiday box for $39 (it's $45 online) and with any purchase of a box, they let you pick out THREE additional products for free. I got a Skin &amp;Co Night Tuber Serum- 1.01 oz (full size) Carols Daughter Monoi Â Repairing Hair Mask -4 oz (a little more than half of a full size) And a Cult Nails polish in My Kind of Kool Aid (full size) it's a gorgeous lavender grey. There were a bunch of other products there as well, like Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (travel size) a fairly decent size bottle of Denise Richards Volumizing hair cream from the new hair care line she developed with Christophe and some Issey Miyake perfume samples. It's a great deal...and if you are in the area you should stop by. Plus there is a bunch of other great shopping going on there. Now on a more important note, I spoke with GB people at the event. They were not only totally aware of the CS issues but incredibly apologetic. They were seriously hurt by Sandy.Â Both their office and the warehouse. In my opinion, they are still recovering from the damage and are trying to play catch up quickly. They have added more resources to answer emails and said that is still the best way to reach them. So if anyone is having CS issues, keep on emailing them.Â  They assured me things will be handled in a much quicker and professional manner going forward.


 Do you really like the R29 box? I just ordered one yesterday and I'm excited to get it!! I live in Indianapolis or else I would have gone to the event in NYC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have been a monthly subscriber since the first box and have never had one CS issue with GB. I've never had a broken product, a product left out, a missng box, a double charge, nothing. I understand some of you have but many, many thousands have not. The people who have had problems are just more vocal about it. Their boxes are awesome, the shipping sucks but that's sub services for you. They use those shipping partners and it takes forever. It's the nature of the beast to not pay shipping.

I do think Hurricane Sandy can be used as an excuse. Just because one sub service wasn't damaged doesn't mean the other wasn't. Living in a hurricane area I see how one area can be obliterated while another has no damage. It's not fair to them to assume they are lying when they went through a very major storm that caused a LOT of damage. We don't know first hand how their warehouses fared so I will give them the benefit of the doubt, especially since I've never had an issues when them.


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, I get some flack sometimes for posting random fun things when they aren't directly related to makeup, but i'll put a lipstick in the picture so it counts
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 16, 2012)

I subscribed to Glossybox for the November box, but then canceled.  I already have 2 Birchboxes, Sample Society and I had Ipsy and I just recieved a QVC New Beauty Test Tube.  It seemed like a little much at the time.  I just canceled Ipsy, and the QVC NBTT isnt a subscription so now I'm thinking of signing up for Glossybox again after Christmas.

Have there been any hints as to what might be included in the December Glossybox?


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes- a couple people received their boxes- look at spoilers a page back or so... It's looking like a Merry Christmas after all...lol!


----------



## amidea (Dec 16, 2012)

anyone else use the COSMO code and is supposed to be getting the december box free?  one person from GB did confirm that I would be getting it but based on past issues i'm a little wary, especially since i can't look for any confirmation on their website (there's no new order for the december box the way there was for the last three).


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2012)

Do they send shipping notifications? Because I haven't received any.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they send shipping notifications? Because I haven't received any.


I usually get mine the day after I get my box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't received any, but I did get a tracking number from their website directly


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of December boxes! Will someone take a pic that has received their box pretty please?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't wait to see pics of December boxes! Will someone take a pic that has received their box pretty please?


 i echo this request. i found one pic on instagram but i couldn't see as much as i would like.


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Can someone post photos of the box, I'm so nervous to know what I'm getting since its my very first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a monthly subscriber since the first box and have never had one CS issue with GB. I've never had a broken product, a product left out, a missng box, a double charge, nothing. I understand some of you have but many, many thousands have not. The people who have had problems are just more vocal about it. Their boxes are awesome, the shipping sucks but that's sub services for you. They use those shipping partners and it takes forever. It's the nature of the beast to not pay shipping.
> 
> I do think Hurricane Sandy can be used as an excuse. Just because one sub service wasn't damaged doesn't mean the other wasn't. Living in a hurricane area I see how one area can be obliterated while another has no damage. It's not fair to them to assume they are lying when they went through a very major storm that caused a LOT of damage. We don't know first hand how their warehouses fared so I will give them the benefit of the doubt, especially since I've never had an issues when them.


 took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 16, 2012)

Accidently double posted


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 16, 2012)

I am still waiting for my shipping confirmation. I hope I receive it soon. I live in the Boston area and we had a bit of snow today so hopefully nothing gets delayed! By the way, this would be my very first Glossybox. Reading the threads by you ladies has finally convinced me to get a subscription myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still waiting for my shipping confirmation. I hope I receive it soon. I live in the Boston area and we had a bit of snow today so hopefully nothing gets delayed! By the way, this would be my very first Glossybox. Reading the threads by you ladies has finally convinced me to get a subscription myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i think i've received 1 shipping confirmation from Glossybox and it came the same day as my box so don't lose hope.


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 16, 2012)

I already got my box and they never sent me a shipping confirmation!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2012)

> I already got my box and they never sent me a shipping confirmation!


 Pictures pretty please... We're dying here..lol!


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, ok!  Here are some pictures.  Please excuse my awful camera.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 16, 2012)

Yaaaay! Thank you so much for the pics! Looks like a great box


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so excited to get my boxes. I got two this month. Love that silver ring! Do you know about what size it is?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm supposed to get my box 12/18-12/19.  Products look great, but I'm prob not renewing after my 3 mth sub and free box.  They have 2 mths to get their act together.



> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ok!  Here are some pictures.  Please excuse my awful camera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 16, 2012)

Your box is exciting me! Now I definitely can't wait to receive mine. And thank you ladies for giving me and I'm sure others hope that a lack of a shipping confirmation does not mean it'll be the end of the world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get my box 12/18-12/19.  Products look great, but I'm prob not renewing after my 3 mth sub and free box.  They have 2 mths to get their act together.


 Mine are supposed to arrive on the 27th, although I have yet to get shipping emails on either of them.  I only know they were shipped because I went digging into my account because I was already logged in after finishing my surveys.  One of these boxes was originally going to be my sister-in-law's Christmas present.  I ordered it in *November* because I truly thought they would be sending these out pretty much immediately.  If I hadn't been poking around in my account, I wouldn't know they had been shipped.  I see a problem here.  I'm really, *really* glad I decided to also get a certain item from Little Black Bag once it came up in trading for me and cross my fingers in the hope that it would arrive in time.  It got here Wednesday, well before I thought I had any right to expect it to arrive.  

The more I think about it, the more pissed off I get about this, although I'm not one bit surprised, and once I actually get the boxes in hand, an Outrage Letter will be headed their way since these were promoted as boxes to give as presents.  This time of year, that means *it will arrive before Christmas Day* to me.  If it doesn't get here on time, it's useless to me, at least for the purpose I bought it for.  If they are specifically selling boxes as a gift-giving item, they should have those boxes all prepared -- separate inventory for this promotion, sent out separately from the regular subscription boxes -- and ready to go out with at least a week padding before the expected delivery date and Christmas.  At this point, I'm now expecting to keep both boxes, so I hope I receive two different boxes so I don't have product overlap.  At least I only paid ten bucks for the second box.

(I used to run a shipping/receiving department for a cell phone company.  We used to ship a *lot* of cell phones as presents this time of year.  Between Thanksgiving and Christmas, shipping becomes a royal clusterfuck.  Even with FedEx overnight guaranteed delivery the rest of the year, that went out the window the last three weeks of the year.  No company that expects to maintain any sort of decent reputation would wait as long to ship *gift boxes* or use a method that moves as slowly as GB did.  I don't know why I'm surprised, but I do actually find that I am.  On the other hand, their reputation isn't exactly the best, so they probably don't care since they don't seem to care about anything else they do that hurts them.)


----------



## BFaire06 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine are supposed to arrive on the 27th, although I have yet to get shipping emails on either of them.  I only know they were shipped because I went digging into my account because I was already logged in after finishing my surveys.  One of these boxes was originally going to be my sister-in-law's Christmas present.  I ordered it in *November* because I truly thought they would be sending these out pretty much immediately.  If I hadn't been poking around in my account, I wouldn't know they had been shipped.  I see a problem here.  I'm really, *really* glad I decided to also get a certain item from Little Black Bag once it came up in trading for me and cross my fingers in the hope that it would arrive in time.  It got here Wednesday, well before I thought I had any right to expect it to arrive.
> 
> ...


 I agree!  I did not receive any shipping emails either, and I am waiting on three boxes to come this month.  But, when I log on the glossybox website I can see that it has been shipped, however the shipping information is not available yet, which makes me wonder if I will get mine in time for Christmas.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you ladies who have received your boxes, have we seen any variations in the colors for the Zoya polishes?

Also, I got that EXACT Oscar Blandi spray in my birchbox last month so that does nothing for me.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sooo sad I just bought that Zoya colora few weeks ago!! I hope they are sending out other colors !


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those are so cute!  i was supposed to get a puppy this month but at the last minute i decided it wouldn't be responsible since i'll be starting a job with long and unpredictable hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yes, I have been a good girl and waited a whole extra year. even though the apartment he is in now is totally pet friendly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg- those are adorable. One of my girlfriends has 2 and she totes them everywhere with her. You should see their wardrobe- totally better than mine...lol!


 I am seriously obsessed. I also want a ragdoll kitten, but his best friend/cofounder/roommate is deathly allergic, so we'll have to live together alone before I can get a kitten. (Not likely soon since we are in SF, where the second and third bedrooms only cost like 5% and 10% more than 1 bedrooms)



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute!!! and I would so want all of them!! Super cute, I have a huge list of doggies I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a beagle and I haven't seen my baby in a bit over 2 months :'( I miss him so much!!
> 
> ...


 awww my kitties and golden retriever are at home with my parents where they have a backyard and a huge house to play around in. As much as I would want to bring them with me, they are too at home there, I would never rip them from that. I miss em terribly though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see any lipstick...


 hahahah I actually meant that when I get a puppy of my own I will put lipstick in the picture to make up appropriate.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 17, 2012)

We are getting a ring? Or a promo code to Jewelmint?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We are getting a ring? Or a promo code to Jewelmint?


 Yep, a ring in the box.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 17, 2012)

mine are due to be here i think monday or tuesday after seeing the spoiler, which i never look at for glossy, i am so happy! Just hope that those items are universal in everyones box.


----------



## lovelockdown (Dec 17, 2012)

The last box I recieved from them was in July and also had a Zoya nail polish. I didn't realize how common nail polish was given out in subs until I started reorganizing mine this weekend. I am not complaining though!! I am hoping for the color "storm" as well. Super pretty color.


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 17, 2012)

Ugh I never got a shipping email and now that I checked it seems like my box wasn't sent at all. Complete suckage. Should I try to email them? I don't know what to do because I was really looking forward to this box.


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sooo sad I just bought that Zoya colora few weeks ago!! I hope they are sending out other colors !


 Only 2 of us have received our boxes so far, so there is hope!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am so excited to get my boxes. I got two this month. Love that silver ring! Do you know about what size it is?


 I think it is a size 8.  I usually wear a size 7 from them, so it only fits on my dominant hand. I am loving it though!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks so much muse girl for posting pics- you Rock!!!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2012)

> Ugh I never got a shipping email and now that I checked it seems like my box wasn't sent at all. Complete suckage. Should I try to email them? I don't know what to do because I was really looking forward to this box.Â


 I don't think anyone has received on yet, look on your account on glossybox and see if you have tracking info. I wouldn't stress cuz this is still really early to get a glossybox I usually get them near the end of the month. For the people complaining about them not sending your box immediately how are they supposed to know the box is a gift??? I think the whole idea was to sign up as a gift subscription therefore you would get it sent to their house not your own...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think anyone has received on yet, look on your account on glossybox and see if you have tracking info. I wouldn't stress cuz this is still really early to get a glossybox I usually get them near the end of the month.
> 
> For the people complaining about them not sending your box immediately how are they supposed to know the box is a gift??? I think the whole idea was to sign up as a gift subscription therefore you would get it sent to their house not your own...


Good points.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 17, 2012)

They had a special price for the gift box. It shows up differently in my order history. That should be enough for them to realize that the boxes ordered under that code/price is intended as a gift. Yes, I had it shipped to me -- because in-person gift giving is the tradition in my family. We do not have presents shipped.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They had a special price for the gift box. It shows up differently in my order history. That should be enough for them to realize that the boxes ordered under that code/price is intended as a gift. Yes, I had it shipped to me -- because in-person gift giving is the tradition in my family. We do not have presents shipped.


 Yes I too purchased the extra box because it was cheap.. but with that being said I didn't expect it to ship early by any means. I think they may have mislead some people by the wording of "gift box" which they really should have called "gift subscription" because thats what it was.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 17, 2012)

I just watched an episode of Intervention on bath salts addiction lol. Not too excited for those anyway since I don't have a bathtub.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched an episode of Intervention on bath salts addiction lol. Not too excited for those anyway since I don't have a bathtub.


The "BathSalts" that they are sending is not the same as the ones being used to get high.  The ones to get high aren't even really bath salts but a drug that looks like bath salts, and it is crazy dangerous!



Some people have died from this and many others become psychotic and don't make it back.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

they posted on their fb 3 hours ago to expect shipping info today


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm guessing that they sent out the "gift" GBs earlier than the regular subscription GBs under the assumption that it's for a present, and there would be greater backlash if an intended present didn't arrive on time than if you didn't get your personal box before then.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 17, 2012)

Im showing tracking on my regular but not on the gift sub. Were the people who received theirs already "new" to glossybox?



> I'm guessing that they sent out the "gift" GBs earlier than the regular subscription GBs under the assumption that it's for a present, and there would be greater backlash if an intended present didn't arrive on time than if you didn't get your personal box before then.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 17, 2012)

I love Glossybox's products but...I'm always so confused with them.  I hope they get their processes down soon, it's getting old.  If their products were as nice as they are I'd be gone already...

Has anyone gotten a shipping confirmation yet?  (I haven't.)  I had just finished a 3 month sub (R29 special) so I purchased the 40% off box for Dec on Black Friday.  I see the Order Confirmation on my account but nothing about it being processed and/or shipped.

I always get it ~4 days behind the bulk of ya'all being in California.

It looks like a good box to me though so yay!  I will be super stoked with the Zoya in Storm as it was on my list.  Or Aurora...  

I'm planning on keep the Glossybox sub until I get my free box. I'm waiting for them to load surverys still for R29 box though and just emailed me about that.  I want my 100 pts, yo!

-L


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im showing tracking on my regular but not on the gift sub. Were the people who received theirs already "new" to glossybox?


 I got my regular subscription (I live in NYC).  None of the gift ones that I ordered have shipped.  They all have tracking, but it hasn't updated.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a new subscriber, I have tracking info for my gift box, but not for my regular one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my regular subscription (I live in NYC).


 What did you get?


----------



## MakeupGalore (Dec 17, 2012)

> Ok, ok! Â Here are some pictures. Â Please excuse my awful camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is the Zoya full size? It looks like a mini??


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Zoya full size? It looks like a mini??


 It's full sized.  The body oil is just huge!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Dec 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 17, 2012)

it's through usps right, that they send this?


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay, despite being upset with their service.

I just got my box..

I love it actually...

They sent a lot of products in this one.  The Rings are too cute! And I got two!

What is very funny I got Zoya in Storm.  I was literally on the Zoya website yesterday looking at this ONE PARTICULAR polish.

Kudos GB!

Bath Salts from Heartland Fragrance Co.

Oscar Blandi Heat protecting SprayP

lease Please by Issey Miyake - Perfume Sample

Ecru NY Cosmetic Hair Care- will come in handy

and JewelMint I got TWO rings!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Guess I'm in the minority here, because I would rather take beauty advice from someone who already achieved flawless complexion, which is why my only beauty guru is my derm who has the most beautiful skin as a result of years of chemical peels and a strict skincare routine. When I saw her photo from I think 10 years ago I couldn't believe that's the same woman!


totally agree with you!! I don't want to take advice from someone who doesn't have it together. If someone has gorgeous hair I want to know how they achieve that. I already know how to get the just woke up hair and "makeup less" look. I wear makeup and take care of my body to look attractive. I'm not interested in wearing overalls and looking dumpy. No thanks!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 17, 2012)

These rings are beautiful! I'm afraid that I'll end up trading my rings for something else since my finger is a size 4.5-5. Sad. It would be so nice if they offered earrings or a necklace instead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait for my box! I bought the black friday special and figured I would want to cancel right after but now I think I might just stick around!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2012)

I will definitely be trading the ring since I have freakishly tiny fingers (I can wear kids rings).


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, despite being upset with their service.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE both of those

rings


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 18, 2012)

So excited for this box! I've been wanting a big ring for sooooo long. Alas, I'm a tiny size 3 so I'm super excited and bummed about the ring. My bestie might get it added to her Christmas gift.....unless mine is miraculously adjustable?!!!! If you did your surveys earlier this month you may want to check the page again! Yesterday I was trying to get my tracking info and clicked the survey page by mistake and found all the surveys I did last week were back?! I was one of the people that kept getting kicked to the UK page when doing the bonus survey....but I did all the other ones and my points were posted. I looked and my points were gone so I had to redo ALL those fun surveys AGAIN! But it did let me do the bonus survey so I got 120 points. Well, that's what I had yesterday" haha.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 18, 2012)

These look pretty good, but I am still thinking of canceling after their behavior with the facebook banning of MUT members


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got my shipping notifs for both of the boxes I ordered. I already had a tracking for one, but not for the other... though both were generated on the 14th and haven't moved from NJ since then?? : They're supposed to arrive in VA... today or tomorrow. Oh. Okay.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh oh oh!!!!!! I saw someone who got her glossybox and something was slightly different. I was gonna post it but I think I should use a spoiler tag....but I don't know how! Curses! (Shaking fist at iPad!)


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

I got all my shipping notices today too! From the 14th also. Various places, expected to arrive any day from today to the 20th!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 18, 2012)

hope this works!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



She got a bracelet from jewel mint! Looks like they are sending different items for the jewelry. Zoya was in storm.

Edit: Added a spoiler


----------



## amidea (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hope this works! She got a bracelet from jewel mint! Looks like they are sending different items for the jewelry. Zoya was in storm.


 hahah nice spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i mean this in a totally amused way)

on another note, this makes me really happy!  i also have small fingers so chances are a ring wouldn't work for me... fingers crossed for something else!


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 18, 2012)

> Oh oh oh!!!!!! I saw someone who got her glossybox and something was slightly different. I was gonna post it but I think I should use a spoiler tag....but I don't know how! Curses! (Shaking fist at iPad!)


 Right? I totally shake my fist too.. I want to do spoilers and pictures from my iPad too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 18, 2012)

> These look pretty good, but I am still thinking of canceling after their behavior with the facebook banning of MUT members


 Really? Why's that?


----------



## Roselyn (Dec 18, 2012)

I have not yet received my Glossybox for the month of December. Does anyone know when these boxes are mailed out? I tied to e-mail their customer service to ask but never got a reply. I even tried to call and got a voice recording saying no one could take the call right now and to call back later, I am not impressed with their customer service. Has anyone else had trouble reaching them?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have not yet received my Glossybox for the month of December. Does anyone know when these boxes are mailed out? I tied to e-mail their customer service to ask but never got a reply. I even tried to call and got a voice recording saying no one could take the call right now and to call back later, I am not impressed with their customer service. Has anyone else had trouble reaching them?


 Most people haven't received them yet. I think they just started sending out shipping notices today. You usually get that months box near the end of the month, but they are shipping them out a little earlier this month.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roselyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have not yet received my Glossybox for the month of December. Does anyone know when these boxes are mailed out? I tied to e-mail their customer service to ask but never got a reply. I even tried to call and got a voice recording saying no one could take the call right now and to call back later, I am not impressed with their customer service. Has anyone else had trouble reaching them?


Your box most likely shipped.  I just got my tracking # via email today, but it was shipped the 14th and I'd already been following it--that's easy to do.

If you go to your account under the MY ORDERS tab, you can click on view order at the end of the subscription in question where you will find a shipping number and a tracking ID if it's been shipped.  This is under the notification where the order total is $0 if it's a gift or was a new order at a certain date or have a multiple month subscription because it will generate an order for the payment (which will not have shipping information) and an order for the shipment.  If you've been auto-renewing, there will be a price attached to that line.  It depends and I'm sure that's related to the billing cycle.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2012)

> I have not yet received my Glossybox for the month of December. Does anyone know when these boxes are mailed out? I tied to e-mail their customer service to ask but never got a reply. I even tried to call and got a voice recording saying no one could take the call right now and to call back later, I am not impressed with their customer service. Has anyone else had trouble reaching them?


 Problems reaching them is SOP. It took me more than two weeks, five or six emails, and two or three Twitter messages before they addressed my issue.


----------



## Nawlins7 (Dec 18, 2012)

hi, This is my first post. I just received my December box and I did get a few different things than was posted

I did not get a ring  instead I received a pair of drop earings, they are cute. Also I didn't get the pretty storm color that everyone else seems to have got, My Zoya nail polish was a boring silver glitter one named Electra.


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nawlins7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi, This is my first post. I just received my December box and I did get a few different things than was posted
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTK (Dec 18, 2012)

I received my shipping notice via email! It said my box was shipped on the 14th and should be here between the 19th-21st. I hope I get...

the Zoya Storm and some rings!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nawlins7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi, This is my first post. I just received my December box and I did get a few different things than was posted
> 
> ...


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nawlins7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Zoya nail polish was a boring silver glitter one named Electra.
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh man, I reeeeeally hope none of the boxes I ordered contain         rings. I ordered four boxes this month, so I'd say the odds are probably against me, but I definitely won't be able to use it and I seriously doubt either of my 3 giftees will be able to either.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

Yaay, just got my box!


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nawlins7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi, This is my first post. I just received my December box and I did get a few different things than was posted
> 
> ...


----------



## Musegirl (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaay, just got my box!


Details!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, mine is something pretty different! Pictures coming up...


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, mine is something pretty different! Pictures coming up...


 What kind of jewelry did you get? I want to see pictures of the jewelry everyone's getting so bad! I'm really hoping that my subscription box and my gift box are completely different since they're both for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hope this works!
> 
> 
> ...


 that's great news!

Thanks for the spoiler...it actually adds more surprise to the box!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't leave us hanging people!!!! We need pics!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Don't leave us hanging people!!!! We need pics!!!


 Hahaha that face is so perfect!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!

I got:

- the Forest Essentials Madurai Jasmine&amp;Mogra Bath&amp;Shower oil

- Heartland Bath Salts in White Tea

- Pleats Please

- Zoya Ornate in Ziv (yaaaay! I've been wanting a gold polish for ages!)

- Jewelmint earrings 

- mark. Lipclick in m.powerment petal (if it's any good, this is my absolute favorite part of the box - LOVE the color!)

- Wella Velvet Amplifier in a foil packet (um... really?!)

All in all I'm very happy! I got a Zoya polish that I will actually use (that must be to make up for last month's lime green Illamasqua), the lipstick is really neat, the shower oil smells awesome and the earrings even kind of go with the polish (although closing and opening them seems to require herculean strength, and they also hang kind of weird - not really straight, but kind of turned out... hard to explain). The Wella foil packet was a bit of a 



 moment, and the perfume isn't really something I'd wear more than a couple of times, but hey, it's all part of the fun.

Pictures:













Oh, and I &lt;3 the wrapping paper this time!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!


 the m.powerment line from mark gives money to Avon's domestic violence prevention charity, too!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures! So glad to see more variation in the boxes!

I think the foil packet is just because it's an "extra" â€“ the other 5 bigger items are our items for this month, and the two minis are just extra goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTK (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! So glad to see more variation in the boxes!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my shipping notice.


 Got mine today, too! Looks like it'll still be a week or so before I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

I got both of my tracking emails, and apparently I'm getting both boxes today yay!!!!


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

I just got my box

I got Zoya in "Ziv"?  Not sure if that's the name of it or not, I couldn't find anywhere else on the bottle a name of the color, "Ziv" is right above the TM number on the sticker on the bottom.  

It's a very opaque gold shimmer, not a frost or glitter.  It's pretty.  I don't think this would work for layering over another polish, it's a stand alone color.
 
I'm kind of really disappointed in the jewelry I received.  I don't even understand it.  It's 2 very tiny rings, that fit only below the first knuckle on my pinky fingers.  They're cute rings, but maybe I'm doing something wrong, maybe they aren't even supposed to be worn as rings, for all I know.  But they are small, like children's size. I can't bend the first knuckle of my pinky fingers if I wore them, and on the top the design protrudes out (up?) too much.  Maybe I could just string them on a chain and wear them as a necklace, otherwise, these are pretty pointless and unwearable.
 
Perfume and hair oil are tiny.  
 
Salts smell good, I could smell them before I even opened the shipping box.
 
The shower oil is shrink wrapped, so there shouldn't be any complaints of spills.  I haven't opened this yet, it's a really good size though.
 
Overall, I'm disappointed.  Mainly cuz of the jewelry and the hairstuff.  And no makeup.  The polish is nice though.  But I'm glad I got the 40% off, otherwise I might be a lot more upset.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! So glad to see more variation in the boxes!
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Dec 18, 2012)

I got my shipping notice for my 40% off box today. It was shipped yesterday and is projected to be delivered between the 19th and 21st 






I'm glad to see they're sending out different Jewelmint pieces. I wear a lot of rings already and most of them are vintage or things I made, so I'm not really interested in any of the ones they have sent so far. I really like the earrings that were posted though! Also, it looks like everyone is getting a Zoya, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so here's mine - it's a little different from all the other boxes that have been mentioned here so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE your box! It's even better than mine which I was very happy with...! Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I'm happy too - it's my second GB, and I was not very happy with the first one.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info! Enjoy your fabulous box. Glad you got it!

Happy Holdays!


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a bracelet...the rings probably wouldn't fit me and a lot of earrings hurt my ears...


 Yeah I have that problem with earrings too, hopefully if they're big they're also lightweight.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as far as i know, jewelmint rings are all sizes 6, 7 or 8.
> My wedding band is a 6, so, apparently not.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps they are mid-finger rings? (http://www.nylonmag.com/?parid=8099&amp;section=article)


 That's what I figured the intent was, but they aren't flat on the top  or thin like in the picture you linked, they are very substantial and have a protuding design like, well, a wedding/engagement ring set.  They're much too bulky and heavy to be worn like that, they'd just get in the way and the weight of them would cause them to fall off easily.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry for the outburst of box envy.  

And sorry to everyone else for raining on the parade by being less than thrilled with my dec box.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry for the outburst of box envy.
> ...


nobody said you had to be positive. That's weird though about your

rings


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nobody said you had to be positive.


 So true! You should've seen me with my unusable lime green eyeliner last month.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2012)

I was going to order Ziv eventually, so I'd be stoked if I got that color.  I'm thrilled to see the variety rolling in! 

The only personal whine I have is that I got my mom a box that's being mailed to her, and I really wish mine would come in before I leave to visit her so I could trade with her to ensure she will end up with stuff that she will use.  Oh well; it seems like I might end up leaving before it comes in.  Even though my box arrived just outside the edge of the city last night, I know it usually takes a few days for no apparent reason, so I'm not holding my breath. 

I'm pretty excited, though!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am getting more and more excited about this box!!!! I'll give GB a pass because they never have foil packets.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting more and more excited about this box!!!! I'll give GB a pass because they never have foil packets.


 I'm giving them a pass since they seem to have 5 items not including the packets from what I can tell.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like it's just an extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

I really hope I get a bracelet, I'm allergic to everything but gold and palladium and I'm a size 9 for rings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation! Finally! I was thinking they forgot about me lol.


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just received my box and I am glad to say this will be my last. I received all the products which are nice but I received a pair of the ugliest and tarnished earrings. Happy I canceled.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 18, 2012)

I also got these 2 weird

rings
don't know what to do with them now ????


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope I get any Zoya _but _Ziv.  I have far too many gold polishes and some look awful on IMO.  Storm, Electra, Aurora (swoon), and the rest of the Ornate collection would be lovely additions!  
I'm not too excited about the jewelry: I'm picky about that and have large fingers (they're thin but I'm 6'0" so their big in comparison to other women).  Bracelets never fit on my amazonian wrists either.  Maybe I'll be surprised and they fit, or get earrings...

 
The rest of the boxes look nice but I'm hoping for the first variation we saw.


----------



## Loladevil (Dec 18, 2012)

I just ordered the Zoya in Storm and Aurora so hoping for anything but those.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a reminder just because you don't like something doesn't mean everyone else hates it too. Make the items available for trade!


----------



## tameloy (Dec 18, 2012)

If I get rings I hope they are the smallest size. I'm a size 4. I would be ok with a 6 because I like wearing big rings on my index fingers. Everything else I'm actually pretty excited about! I would love a gold or black Zoya.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

Just need to correct my original post:

I wasn't looking at the rings when I posted originally, and going on my memory, but I got my fingers confused.  They fit at my 2nd knuckle on my pinky, and my 1st knuckle on my index and ring finger.

 
I'm thinking these are probably pinky rings, but they are really too bulky to be worn on the pinky.  Unless you're Joe Pecsi (sp?) or something.  But they're too girly and not threatening enough for Joe.  
 
Anyway, just wanted to correct my original post.  In case the details about the rings might matter to anyone.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just need to correct my original post:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you post a picture of the rings you got?


 Wish I could, but I don't have a working camera.  It would make it a lot easier than having to try to explain it. But Eleda just posted that she got the same ones, I think.  

Eleda, can you post a picture?


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 18, 2012)

I just got my box. I loved it for the most part. You can peek at my blog for the whole post but wanted to come here and show my rings.









They are REALLY tiny. Goes to my first knuckle on my pinky. My daughter will enjoy them.


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. I loved it for the most part. You can peek at my blog for the whole post but wanted to come here and show my rings.
> 
> ...


----------



## aliciabeth (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi!  New here, but I just got my box today and I wanted to share!  Hope I'm posting the spoiler properly... 

I got Zoya Ziv which I'd love to trade since I have a few golds already.  For the Jewelmint jewelry I got a necklace, but I already have it and it would be awesome to trade for earrings or a ring.  The necklace is pretty long.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are the ones I got.


 Oh, wow. Those definitely don't look like they should be mid-finger rings because they're so bulky! I don't know why they would think that would be comfortable to wear, a small thin chain band would have been so much better.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw a necklace on Instagram!


----------



## Mystica (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, wow. Those definitely don't look like they should be mid-finger rings because they're so bulky! I don't know why they would think that would be comfortable to wear, a small thin chain band would have been so much better.


 Agree totally.  Glad someone posted a picture.  They're cute, but they're sized for a child... or an adult who has a very high tolerance level.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are the ones I got.


 I got these as well


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

What size are those tiny rings? I wear a size ~4 on my right ring finger, and it fits my other fingers except for my pinkies (too big obvs) and my dominant thumb, pointer, and middle finger (too small, hah). 



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone gets rings that are too small, keep me in mind in case I get rings that are too big. I would love to trade.


 Me too!


----------



## dietblack (Dec 18, 2012)

After seeing all of the spoilers, I'm dying to receive my boxes!  Thanks so much for posting them!


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 18, 2012)

Just a heads up ladies, please keep trading, selling and buying discussions to the Buy/Sell/Trade section. This area is for informational posts only.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 18, 2012)

[/b]



> Originally Posted by *aliciabeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  New here, but I just got my box today and I wanted to share!  Hope I'm posting the spoiler properly...
> 
> ...


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (Dec 18, 2012)

I received my box today...





Forest Essentials Luxurious Ayurveda - Madurai Jasmine &amp; Mogra Bath &amp; Shower Oil

Heartland Fragrance Co. - White Tea Bath Salts

mark. - Lipclick Luxe Lipstick in m.powerment petal

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake - eau de toilette

Wella - Velvet Amplifier

Zoya - Nail Lacquer in Electra

JewelMint - Dahlia Blossom Ring


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thatwinsomegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today...
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

Lucky you got the lipstick, I was hoping my two boxes would be different, the only difference was the jewelry, I got earrings and a ring, also, my ring finger is size 9 and it fits perfect, I was shocked!I even got the same nail polish in both! lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm getting mine tomorrow or the day after. I hadn't looked at this page in a while.  I'm sure stoked with the items.  I'd really love to see more pic's an variety of the jewelry everyone got!


----------



## Babs (Dec 18, 2012)

Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28? 

This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 18, 2012)

Im in California and my expected delivery date is the 21st to the 23rd. But the 23rd is a Sunday so we'll see... keep hoping it will come early though.



> Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28?Â  This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28?
> 
> This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


 mine says the same date too =/ grrr


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28?
> 
> This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


 Mine said the same thing sadly, if that's the case.. I probably won't even get to see them before the new year! Bummer.. I was going gift the Zoyas too (as someone was requesting nail polish)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 18, 2012)

Missglammygirl! I just got my shipping info today, too! Hooray for us!


----------



## bells (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28?
> 
> This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


 I live in West Texas and my delivery date is December 20th-26th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm super excited for the Zoya. It's one of my favorite brands. However, I really hope it's not Aurora, Storm or Blaze...those three are waiting for me under the Christmas tree (which is to say, in a corner on the living room floor).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

that's so unfair for you guys, getting it so damn late :S


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

From the Skin &amp; Co Facebook:

Dear GlossyBox.com subscribers, we have finally received more of your favorite Anti-Aging Face Sampler! In order to make sure you get one, we kindly request you email [email protected] with your First and Last Name as it appears on your subscription. We will then email you a unique coupon to redeem the Set! Thank you!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay so happy got my confirmation today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Weird when I tracked it ... it seems they shipped it out on the 12th but it took 5 days to reach another facility to be shipped out to me. 

Anyways I am crossing my fingers I do not receive a ring since I have huge fingers.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 18, 2012)

Got my boxes today.

I bought myself a gift box in addition to my regular subscription. I was really hoping for different boxes, but of course I got the same exact box twice (except for the jewelry):





Two Oscar Blandis, Two Gold Zoyas, Two bath salts, etc. I was really hoping for the sparkly silver/gray polish and the gold. Oh well!
In my regular subscription box I got the same set of two little rings:

Both were size 4. The ring on the left is half gold toned and half silver toned. Definitely not my style and not good for a mid-finger ring, but perhaps those with small fingers will like them. They fit on my pinkies and that's it.








In my gift box I got a necklace:

Also not really my style, but very pretty and definitely something my sister would love.




Sorry for multiple spoiler boxes, this editor was giving me a hell of a time uploading photos and putting them where they needed to be.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay so happy got my confirmation today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 what size are you? My ring finger is size 9 and I got a ring that fits &lt;3


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what size are you? My ring finger is size 9 and I got a ring that fits &lt;3


 I am also a size 9, so hopefully mine will fit. 

I just have to wait forever almost until the end of the month to open my box since I left today to visit my family.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

haha we share the same pain! but ya mine fit, hope you get the same one, not only cuz it will fit, but cuz it's super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2012)

got my shipping email today! Yay!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Dec 18, 2012)

> I don't think anyone has received on yet, look on your account on glossybox and see if you have tracking info. I wouldn't stress cuz this is still really early to get a glossybox I usually get them near the end of the month. For the people complaining about them not sending your box immediately how are they supposed to know the box is a gift??? I think the whole idea was to sign up as a gift subscription therefore you would get it sent to their house not your own...


 I had to edit this because I just got another email and they're sending me a December box!!!! They said they can't assure that it'll get to me by Christmas but this is awesome news and it just made my day so much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 18, 2012)

My box started it's journey to the west coast on 12/11/12 in South Kearney NJ and it took 6 days to get to Elizabeth, NJ!  But as I type this I checked it again and it is in Fishers, IN!  Next it will journey to Sparks, then CA!  My projected delivery date is 12/26-12/28. Boo


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 18, 2012)

Box twins, Jazbot!  Love the Zoya!  Very very excited about the body oil.  Love them during the winter.  Bath salts are going to be traded or given away though.  The rings are very cute!



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, despite being upset with their service.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my boxes today.
> 
> I bought myself a gift box in addition to my regular subscription. I was really hoping for different boxes, but of course I got the same exact box twice (except for the jewelry)


 Same exact thing happened to me, I was disappointed I got the 2 same boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even the nail polish is the same -.-'


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 18, 2012)

Box is at my post office! Excited to be getting it tomorrow.  I REALLY like those tiny rings they are sending out, I know they won't fit my fingers but I will most likely wear them on a necklace if I get them.


----------



## amidea (Dec 18, 2012)

anyone else not get a shipping email yet?  i used the COSMO code so there's no indication of the dec. box on my account and based on past issues i'm wary that it'll just never come :-/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I did the Cosmo code to &amp; I got shipping notification today. No worries- I'm sure it's on it's way... Yay!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

re: January Man Repeller box

I randomly came across this article on CNN about her and NYFW Spring '13 (the fashion week that happened Fall '12): http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/12/living/man-repeller-leandra-medine/index.html

It seems like she has a lot of fans. From Glossybox's point of view, it's a really great marketing move because 1) it means she has a lot of influence, and 2) it's a large population that might not necessarily have been exposed to the sub box craze yet.

Fashion and beauty are very difficult to divorce which is why a lot of beauty companies have a very large presence in fashion week in each city and every season, but they're also not exactly the same. I mean, even here we're talking about getting rings from JewelMint in our beauty boxes. I think especially from an outsider's point of view, fashion and beauty have a high level of equivalency. However, since many of us _are _here, we probably all know that the readership for Temptalia and The Sartorialist are different... or, at least we (that is, I) read both, but would be weirded out if Scott Schman started giving beauty tips and Christine started posting her daily outfits, etc.

I've never thought this much about curated boxes but I did make a 




 face when I heard GB had invited a fashion blogger to curate a beauty box. Regardless of how good the box is supposedly going to be, I'm wondering if they're trying to reach an audience they think haven't been tapped into yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> re: January Man Repeller box
> 
> ...


 exactly.

I think she will have a really fresh unconventional pov too.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else not get a shipping email yet?  i used the COSMO code so there's no indication of the dec. box on my account and based on past issues i'm wary that it'll just never come :-/


 I haven't.  Also wary right now.  I bought the Black Friday special. 

But I haven't received shipping notifications from GB in awhile.  I don't think any (maybe 1) of my R29 got them.  It's frustrating.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never thought this much about curated boxes but I did make a
> 
> 
> ...


 Possibly. The problem I see is that fashion blogging is a different animal than beauty and what's considered beautiful in the fashion world may not translate into the beauty world. I've seen some fashion articles where the makeup and choices let me with that same



face. lol


----------



## Babs (Dec 18, 2012)

The GB website updated with their december items. I see a few repeats. Please don't let it be me....


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 18, 2012)

I got the Black Friday discount as well but I received my shipping today in the afternoon. It said I should receive my first ever Glossybox either tomorrow or Thursday. There's hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The GB website updated with their december items. I see a few repeats. Please don't let it be me....


 It... seems a little off because the Oscar Blandi is missing from the items list and it's CLEARLY in the photo and a bunch of people have taken pictures of their boxes with that item in it. And I've yet to see anyone mention getting the ModelCo... holding out for it not being me if it wasn't a mistake.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 18, 2012)

hope you do too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The GB website updated with their december items. I see a few repeats. Please don't let it be me....


 Ooh! I liked one of the repeats but gave it to my mom and I didn't get the other...wouldn't mind either of them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nfig (Dec 18, 2012)

Where are you seeig delivery estimates? I click on my tracking and it says the label was printed on 12/13 but has not been received by USPS yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> exactly.
> 
> I think she will have a really fresh unconventional pov too.


 Well, I'm not convinced of that. As Zadi says, they are really different animals. If my friends asked me about advice about makeup (where to buy, brands, application, etc) I would have so many suggestions that it'd make their heads spin. If a friend asked me for fashion advice, I'd be like, "Um, I shop at H&amp;M."

Not that I _wouldn't _have fashion advice and ideas just like I'm sure she has ideas about beauty and makeup, but they might not necessarily coincide with the opinions of people who are a lot into makeup (the majority of GB's subscribers). I'm sure she has more opinions about beauty than the average person, but I seriously hope she does some research about stuff before she puts the box together then.

**Actually, let me clarify that. I do have opinions about fashion, as I'm sure a lot of us have as well. But me giving fashion advice is more akin to looking nice than FW-fashion forward. Just because she has a quirky sense of fashion doesn't mean she has a quirky makeup routine. I'm not exactly convinced she's thought of things we (beauty enthusiasts) haven't already thought of.


----------



## pride (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you seeig delivery estimates? I click on my tracking and it says the label was printed on 12/13 but has not been received by USPS yet.


 I think mine was right under "Carrier" which was right above where the tracking actually started. I just checked and all of the boxes I ordered were delivered today though =O so it's gone now.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone else who purchased a gift box also get charged for a subscription? I got a gift box for my sister in law at the $15 price and a week later was also charged for a subscription for her. All boxes were shipped (besides that extra $21 they charged me) and its annoying waiting for a week for a reply. I just did a Paypal dispute. Hopefully I can get my money back. If they would have sent her another box it would be ok but I was charged for 2 and only got one (for her).


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where are you seeig delivery estimates? I click on my tracking and it says the label was printed on 12/13 but has not been received by USPS yet.


 I received the tracking information via email from GB and when I clicked on the tracking link, at the top I read the "estimated delivery date" was between 12/19-12/20. I hope this helps!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else who purchased a gift box also get charged for a subscription? I got a gift box for my sister in law at the $15 price and a week later was also charged for a subscription for her. All boxes were shipped (besides that extra $21 they charged me) and its annoying waiting for a week for a reply. I just did a Paypal dispute. Hopefully I can get my money back. If they would have sent her another box it would be ok but I was charged for 2 and only got one (for her).


 haha if they charge me they won't have a place to get money from, my paypal account has like $1 XD


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Question for west coast ladies: Does your expected delivery dates say Dec26-28?Â  This bums me out because I remember GB saying again and again that if you order before Dec 9 that it will be there before Xmas (and I did so in Nov). I know that it usually comes in maybe a day before (or two days if i'm lucky). Nothing I can do about it at this point really except oogle everyone elses box.


 I was so annoyed to see that too! Ugh!


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my two boxes today. and they are EXACTLY the same. same Zoya in storm and the same exact rings. I'm pretty bummed, but will have to update my trade list asap!


----------



## Nawlins7 (Dec 19, 2012)

here is a pic of the from my box that is different





The stones in the earings are light pink and light blue.

if anyone wants to see the Zoya Electra polish I can post it also


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins, Jazbot!  Love the Zoya!  Very very excited about the body oil.  Love them during the winter.  Bath salts are going to be traded or given away though.  The rings are very cute!


 Brooklyn Box Twins.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol...if I get it, I'll hit you up for a trade or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> One of my boxes (the gift box) is a day or two away, but the other hasn't shown any movement yet.


 Sounds good! PM me tho.  Moderaters are moderating trades on the forum.


----------



## Casey Ann (Dec 19, 2012)

Is anyones Bath and Shower Oil expired? Mine says 11/12 as an expiration date. (I would send a pic but am still not clear about how to do a spoiler).


----------



## dotybird (Dec 19, 2012)

So happy with the nail color. Not so happy with the ring.  I was hoping for the two tiny ones as my fingers are  &lt; size 4.  But how is GB supposed to know that?  Lol.
Got my GB today.  Hope those still waiting get theirs soon! Happy holidays!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone get a polish from the ornate collection that wasn't Storm, Ziv, or Elektra? Ugh of the six, two of those in the former there are the ones I didn't want, and I'd wanted four of the six. :| Holding out for Logan because green ftw.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Casey Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyones Bath and Shower Oil expired? Mine says 11/12 as an expiration date. (I would send a pic but am still not clear about how to do a spoiler).


 I thought the same thing but that is actually the manufactured date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Casey Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyones Bath and Shower Oil expired? Mine says 11/12 as an expiration date. (I would send a pic but am still not clear about how to do a spoiler).


 I believe that is the date the product was made, Mfg. M/Y 11/12 (manufacture date?)

The tiny rings actually look very cute! I think my ring finger is a 3.5... hmm.

My box below:


----------



## Val Erler (Dec 19, 2012)

About the VERY SMALL rings... check out this picture I just got in my e-mail.  I believe they were intended to be this small.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never thought this much about curated boxes but I did make a
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the VERY SMALL rings... check out this picture I just got in my e-mail.  I believe they were intended to be this small.


 yes, they are called Knuckle Rings.  Been trending since Fashion Week.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone one else get a HUGE silver square chunky bracelet?? It looks too overpowering on my small wrists.. I'm hoping the box I had sent to my college home has different stuff it in than the one i received at home. I was wanting to get a few different things and give my mom the duplicates.


----------



## Val Erler (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, they are called Knuckle Rings.  Been trending since Fashion Week.


 I feel like if I wore those in public, I'd get funny stares all day long.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe that is the date the product was made, Mfg. M/Y 11/12 (manufacture date?)


 Ya, it's manufactured date, and then it says, it expires 24 months after the manufactured date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And lucky you, you got the lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, my first box thanks to 40% off and ebates. Contemplating if I should continue because I'm more of a Birchbox price range girl!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ryuuseiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, my first box thanks to 40% off and ebates. Contemplating if I should continue because I'm more of a Birchbox price range girl!


 I'm debating the same thing as well! I love the size of the samples but I have heard bad things about customer service.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes, they are called Knuckle Rings.  Been trending since Fashion Week.


 I think this is cool! I do not buy or wear costume jewelry so I'll be giving away or trading anything I get, but I might hold on to the knuckle rings. Very unique!


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm debating the same thing as well! I love the size of the samples but I have heard bad things about customer service.


 Yeah, customer service horror stories don't help matters. I know I'm on the fence about the price, but I'm afraid if I give it another month, I'll get addicted, LOL.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like if I wore those in public, I'd get funny stares all day long.


 Not in NY, you would get jealous eyes like "oh, where did you get those" lol


----------



## Roselyn (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my Glossybox shipment notification today via e-mail. I also got an e-mail from Glossybox on my questions yesterday afternoon. This will be my first box and I am super excited! Thank you and the others who responded back to me yesterday regarding the questions I had.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 19, 2012)

GAHHHHHH!!!!!! My son just told me my box is at home under the tree. I'm dying!!!!!!!!!!!! Fingers crossed for those two little pieces of joy in size 4! (Or someone listing theirs in the trade thread...hint,hint)


----------



## StickyLips (Dec 19, 2012)

Need advice please.  My GB contained a pair of earrings.  The one on the right has two areas of what appears to be black tarnish.  I tried cleaning them but it doesn't come off.  Should I contact GB about this or just let it go?  Thanks.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Need advice please.  My GB contained a pair of earrings.  The one on the right has two areas of what appears to be black tarnish.  I tried cleaning them but it doesn't come off.  Should I contact GB about this or just let it go?  Thanks.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the VERY SMALL rings... check out this picture I just got in my e-mail.  I believe they were intended to be this small.


 I guess I am out of trend...not liking the trend at all...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone receive their GB that was purchased as the $15 gift?

Just wondering if...

the gift box will also contain something from JewelMint. Or if that was an extra for subscribers only.

   
Let me know if you have any info. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive their GB that was purchased as the $15 gift?
> 
> ...


 I did, it does.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did, it does.


 Amazing! Perfect! Thank you! I may need to pick up another gift box or two! It's a great GB month!


----------



## pride (Dec 19, 2012)

^ wait, it isn't too late? I literally -just- today thought of someone I don't have a gift for and a GB would be perfect.

If not...she's getting an assortment of stuff I haven't gotten around to opening from past GBs. 




 uh ooops


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ wait, it isn't too late? I literally -just- today thought of someone I don't have a gift for and a GB would be perfect.
> 
> ...


 If you do decide to grab this as a present, bear in mind you might not get it in time to xmas :S


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 19, 2012)

About the small rings: I had bought a cheap ring years ago that turned out to be just a little too big to be a pinkie ring, but not big enough for anything else. I adored it, so I never gave it away, despite not being able to wear it. NOW I CAN! Thank you knuckle rings!

PS I've read that these rings are also called reminder rings, like those little bows we see tied on fingers. This makes so much sense for my tiny gold bow ring!


----------



## pride (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you do decide to grab this as a present, bear in mind you might not get it in time to xmas :S


 That's ok, I just thought they weren't sending out December boxes anymore?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonder of wonders, guess what showed up today, which means I can pick up my gift box tomorrow.

I'm a bit perplexed....

So the card I got in the box says I should have gotten:

Denise Richards Volume Extend Spray
Acacia Protein Oil
Heartland Bath Salts
Oscar Blandi Spray
Pleats Please
Zoya Polish
Jewelmint item

What I received was:
DR Finishing Spray
Wella Velvet Amplifier
Mark Lipstick
Heartland Salts
Zoya Polish
Pleats Please
Jewelmint item.

I saw the card first and really wanted to try the Acacia Oil and Oscar Blandi. The Jewelmint item is a chain neckace with stones and beads every so often on the length.

I'm hoping my second box isn't a carbon copy of this one, which I am disappointed in the bait and switch card/box contents inconsistencies this month.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

the acacia protein oil is tiny though, it's an extra not one of the main 5 products


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the acacia protein oil is tiny though, it's an extra not one of the main 5 products


 Interesting and good to know.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my box today and I was so excited after seeing some of the rings people got and I of course got a necklace and will never wear it.. and the zoya is silver which I wont use either.. would have loved the gold.. but the other stuff I will use.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today and I was so excited after seeing some of the rings people got and I of course got a necklace and will never wear it.. and the zoya is silver which I wont use either.. would have loved the gold.. but the other stuff I will use.


 XD we are the complete opposite, the only thing I did like were the nail polish which I got in Storm and the item from Jewelmint( a ring)


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2012)

West coast ladies, take heart, mine showed up today and it wasn't due until the 27th. Have to say, I love it.

I actually really like the earrings I got. I collect things with wings so the butterflies and birds are so me!





I also got the Zoya in Electra which I don't have and I adore that! It is a long silver bar glitter.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2012)

Those earrings are so cute! Stylemint, right? That's who Glossybox worked with?


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those earrings are so cute! Stylemint, right? That's who Glossybox worked with?


Jewelmint actually. Yes I am super happy I got them


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm attaching a photo of my box below!

I received my very first Glossybox! I hope I did the spoiler attachment correctly!

I am happy overall with my box. I don't wear hoop earrings so I'm re-gifting that or trading it. I also don't have a bathtub to use the bath salts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a shame because it smells so good!


----------



## Ineri218 (Dec 19, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Need advice please.  My GB contained a pair of earrings.  The one on the right has two areas of what appears to be black tarnish.  I tried cleaning them but it doesn't come off.  Should I contact GB about this or just let it go?  Thanks.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Dec 19, 2012)

My box was missing the Zoya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Already sent an email. Bummer


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 19, 2012)

So, i was planning to trade the Bath Salts b/c I am just not a bath person.  My husband, surprisingly, likes the scent so I'm using it as an air freshener.  When the scent dies out, I'll use it as a scrub as it recommends on the bag.


----------



## heather4602 (Dec 19, 2012)

I had subbed to Glossybox and then cancelled because I was not happy. Then resubbed when I got the 40% coupon. I was happy with this box! I got

I got the Zoya in Ziv and the necklace which was a bottle on the end of it. Not really sure if it is me or not! Let me know if anyone would like to trade their jewlery they got!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is my Jewelmint piece from my Glossybox.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my glossybox and I'm very happy with this month. I got the zoya in ziv which is a pretty gold- looks like sparkly gold but no glitter if that makes sense. I already have this color- I would love to trade for storm if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## CBritt (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone! Been lurking on the site for a while and wanted to share my Jewelmint piece.






I haven't seen anyone else with a bracelet. Did anyone else get one?


----------



## CBritt (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 19, 2012)

Overall I'm pretty happy with my box!

I'm most excited about the gold nail polish, which I love, and super cute necklace which doubles as a brooch . I wish I got the Oscar B. over the stupid lipstick, but you can't win them all.  I have another box coming in a few days.. we shall see what that holds! *fingers crossed for storm*


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 19, 2012)

> I'm attaching a photo of my box below!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 19, 2012)

those could be really cute if you snipped off everything below the swallows- just sayin'



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my Jewelmint piece from my Glossybox. If anyone wants to trade for rings (size 8) or different earrings PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 19, 2012)

Oops! Accidentally wrote my comment where I was responding. I would have been so happy with those earrings but I got a necklace instead. Obviously its impossible to make everyone happy but I really like some of the other pieces people got.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder of wonders, guess what showed up today, which means I can pick up my gift box tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 19, 2012)

I personally like that they included actual jewelery instead of a card. Yes, not everyone will be happy but it makes a perfect gift item!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 19, 2012)

I feel like I got the oddest necklace


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 19, 2012)

got my box... i'm going back to school next fall and have thus limit my spending to save as much as possible while i still have my salaried position. i was so-so on cancelling GB because i do like it, but on the other hand, do i need it? eh.

well, my box this month was the final kicker: i'm cancelling. very so-so on the items. the bracelet i got would be a perfect gift for my sister in law but the clasp is broken, so it doesn't close. i'll email CS about it but i bet they'll find another poor a$$ excuse like when they sent me the misscha BB cream 4 shades too dark and told me i should just mix it with a white foundation. umm, okay then.

my bracelet is golden with ivory, black and beige "bone"-looking half-moons. if anyone else got it, is your clasp broken too?


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 19, 2012)

I received the same exact box as you two ladies...box triplets in New York!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins, Jazbot!  Love the Zoya!  Very very excited about the body oil.  Love them during the winter.  Bath salts are going to be traded or given away though.  The rings are very cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm completely new to Glossybox and was just wondering what is the exact date that they charge your credit card. Do they charge automatically or do we have to re-subscribe? Thank you!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 19, 2012)

> I feel like I got the oddest necklace
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We got the same necklace. ..I don't like it


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2012)

Urgh.  After not receiving shipping notices, I ended up getting something else for my sister-in-law for Christmas, so I resigned myself to keeping these for myself.  But they showed up today!  But they are nothing either of us will use.  I had really high hopes after seeing boxes that had already arrived, but I got two *huge* misses.  Two identical boxes except for

the jewelry: A chunky ring ( , except silver with clear stones) that is too small for me to be worn as it is fairly clearly intended (I have fat fingers, so it's clearly supposed to be a regular ring and not a pinkie/knuckle ring) and a bracelet (basically, an ivory strap of leather with a few studs) that is just a wee bit too small for me (fat fingers = fat wrists).  The rest of the boxes:


White Tea bath salts (we both take showers)
mark lipstick (I don't wear muted pinks, and she doesn't wear lipstick)
Issey Miyake Pleasts Please fragrance (I can't wear alcohol-based scent, and she can't wear sweet scents)
Volume-enhancing finishing hair spray (I despise hair spray, and she just doesn't use it)
Zoya polish in Ziv (she *might* use this.  It's too yellow for me)
Velvet Amplifier hair styling primer (what in the world is this for?  And I have silky hair that will not hold a style *at all*, and she has corkscrew-curly hair that defies styling
*So* glad I got other stuff for her.  Everything will be going up for swap after I take a shower.  I'm going to redeem for my free box in January and cancel.  These boxes are just getting worse and worse for me.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow, I am having box anxiety! I just want the jewelry! I feel like a hoarder


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I got the oddest necklace


It does look unusual?  Does it fold in half?  I kinda like it!  I can't wait to see what I get, I think my first box will be here tomorrow....


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 19, 2012)

So I can't quite figure out how to quit glossybox?  Can someone tell me where that is?

I want to make sure before I am charged again.  Haven't gotten mine yet, but, excited!

If you don't have a tub you can make the salts into scrub - search pinterest.  I think you just add olive oil and put it in a jar.  So said bb one month.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 19, 2012)

I got some funky earrings that I'd never buy! However, after about 10 seconds I now adore them! So happy! But the Zoya was NOT in my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've had 8 great boxes with them and no problems to date. Keeping my fingers crossed that their customer service makes it right. I'm terrified from issues others have had. I saw above someone else had their Zoya missing too.


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is my Jewelmint piece

Sadly it does not fit.  Super cute though.


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We got the same necklace. ..I don't like it


 
Ohh that is fun!


----------



## reepy (Dec 19, 2012)

I got Zoya's Storm and would love to trade for Blaze if anyone got that and is up for it!  Thanks.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Been lurking on the site for a while and wanted to share my Jewelmint piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Been lurking on the site for a while and wanted to share my Jewelmint piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have not gotten my box nor has my mother yet, but this looks like what I would choose out of everything I've seen so far.  I haven't seen anyone show that one yet.  Of course that means I likely won't get it. ; p  Does it have a clasp, though?  I presume you just put it there and not where it should go for convenience of photography.


 It doesn't have a clasp. It just slips on.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 19, 2012)

Got my box today and I for the 1st time in a few months I actually had no idea what I was getting. I haven't checked this thread at all!! Yay Me!! 





:0)





pretty happy w/my box. I liked the necklace. It's probably around 30" long although I really like the hoop earrings a couple of people have posted. And I love the Zoya polish!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 19, 2012)

I ordered three boxes. One to gift, and one to raid (and one as my subscription) all three are exactly the same. No variety. I expected one or two different items. But nope same everything. I am a little pissed about this.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Been lurking on the site for a while and wanted to share my Jewelmint piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 20, 2012)

Got my box today and thought I'd post my JewelMint piece. (Excuse the crappy picture.) It took me a minute to figure out what it was. To begin with, I thought it was a chain for a dog or something. And I'm thinking that's really weird and doesn't make sense at all... but I think it's actually a belt.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got my box today and thought I'd post my JewelMint piece. (Excuse the crappy picture.) It took me a minute to figure out what it was. To begin with, I thought it was a chain for a dog or something. And I'm thinking that's really weird and doesn't make sense at all... but I think it's actually a belt.


Looks like a double bracelet to me, right?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It does look unusual?  Does it fold in half?  I kinda like it!  I can't wait to see what I get, I think my first box will be here tomorrow....


 Not in half, more of a magnetic little top slot that you could open up and stick a coin or a little surprise in.  Not too thrilled about it


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> West coast ladies, take heart, mine showed up today and it wasn't due until the 27th. Have to say, I love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## amygab1126 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my box today and am soooo disappointed with it. When I pulled the content card out, before unwrapping it, I thought, "Ok..I hate jewelry, but that glittery silver Zoya polish and Wella Amplifier look awesome..." I open it up, and, "Ohhhhh crap




" The Zoya I got is gold (Ziv). This is the fourth time I've gotten a gold polish in a subscription box this year, and it's one of the only colors I just will NOT wear. I hate gold. Then the Wella product is a tiny little thing that I don't think is even enough for one use on my length of hair. I got this gaudy brass-looking necklace with metal feathers. OMG - for a girl who doesn't wear jewelry, this was so far from a, "Well, maybe someday..." option. Just ugly. And epsom salts? What? Who takes baths? Hell, even if I did, I wouldn't want this as part of a $21 box. The Mark lipstick is totally awesome and I guess I'll try the body oil. I hate the perfume, but I pretty much always hate any perfume sample I receive in a sub box (I wish they wouldn't waste part of our subscription sending us the one thing that's the absolute easiest thing to get for FREE). This is the first month I've hated my Glossybox so much, and I've been getting it since it first launched in the US.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and am soooo disappointed with it. When I pulled the content card out, before unwrapping it, I thought, "Ok..I hate jewelry, but that glittery silver Zoya polish and Wella Amplifier look awesome..." I open it up, and, "Ohhhhh crap
> 
> ...


 You can mix your bath salts with olive or other oil in a little tub and make a good smelling scrub  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good ratio to start with, I read, was 2:1 (saltil).


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 20, 2012)

I've pretty much stayed off the glossybox threads since I cxl'd in August - this box looked kind of good though! I may resub as a bday prezzie to myself in Jan or Feb.


----------



## amidea (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone else still not have a shipping notice?


----------



## ryuuseiu (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I got the oddest necklace


 
I got the same necklace! I'm not really a wearer of large jewelry, but it's an interesting concept, a magnetic little box!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the same thing I got, and I absolutley love it!  I love it so much!  But... my hands are large and the bracelet is small so I have to give it to my mother in law for Christmas.  Even with lotion it was painful to get off and I wished I hadn't squeezed it on.  I wish this came in a larger size.  I would pay full price for it on Jewelmint.  I also love my White Ginger bath salts and would love more.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the same exact box as you two ladies...box triplets in New York!


 What I am extra happy about is that I sneaked at the Spoiler card my Secret Santa gave me and she got me two Zoya polishes from the Ornate collection and neither was the Black one. WHOOHOO!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my 40% off box today, and I'm SUPER happy with it! One of my favorite boxes so far!

I got the bath salts, bath oil, Pleats Please,mark lipstick, Zoya in storm, and Wella foil. And I love my jewelmint piece!





It's a long chain with a cute bottle pendant! Of everything I've seen that they've sent so far, this is the closest to my style (I love novelty pendants, etc). Storm is gorgeous and the one I wanted most...the lipstick is cute and a good color...love the packaging.

The bath salts and oil are welcome because I've been having serious muscle aches and baths help.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CBritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! Been lurking on the site for a while and wanted to share my Jewelmint piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 20, 2012)

My box is at my house but I'm 500 miles away until next Thursday. Saaaaaaad.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder of wonders, guess what showed up today, which means I can pick up my gift box tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 40% off box today, and I'm SUPER happy with it! One of my favorite boxes so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2012)

Aw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My 2nd box is still several days away (just left NJ) so I'm really hoping for a different box than the one I already got...


----------



## Shayna11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is mark Avon related?


----------



## Brittann (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is mark Avon related?


mark. is owned by Avon.


----------



## Schmootc (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got my box today and thought I'd post my JewelMint piece. (Excuse the crappy picture.) It took me a minute to figure out what it was. To begin with, I thought it was a chain for a dog or something. And I'm thinking that's really weird and doesn't make sense at all... but I think it's actually a belt.





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like a double bracelet to me, right?


 Aha! Found it on JM.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Schmootc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! Found it on JM.


Oh, didn't expect that lol.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 20, 2012)

I love that necklace, fingers crossed I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Zoya in Storm!



> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and I for the 1st time in a few months I actually had no idea what I was getting. I haven't checked this thread at all!! Yay Me!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fridaypeach (Dec 20, 2012)

Well this box just confirmed it.  Glossybox is not for me.  I took a chance due to their BlackFriday special.  I am not going to use anything in this box.  Guess I need to toddle over to the for sale/trade boards and put up a post for the whole box.

Gold nail polish - No thank you

Ring is cute but doesn't fit

Don't like oil

lipstick - not my shade

Perfume - I can't wear most of it (as I get headaches)

Bath Salts - To strong for me. (I get headaches)


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 20, 2012)

Got my second box today. This was the one gift box I got.

I had to open it up outside and trash the shower oil. It triggers a nasty migraine for me. Too bad.. I liked the smell.
 

Everything was the same but the Zoya was in Storm this time and I got a necklace instead of the knuckle rings.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 20, 2012)

That is a beautiful necklace, I'm so jealous!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second box today. This was the one gift box I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second box today. This was the one gift box I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 20, 2012)

Question for those of you that have received yours...was your tracking pretty up to date?  Mine shows that it was in my state yesterday but hasn't updated since then....I hope I come home to find it there!!!  The jewelry you all are receiving is really cute...I don't think I have seen anything that I really don't care for...hope I didn't just jinx myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for those of you that have received yours...was your tracking pretty up to date?  Mine shows that it was in my state yesterday but hasn't updated since then....I hope I come home to find it there!!!  The jewelry you all are receiving is really cute...I don't think I have seen anything that I really don't care for...hope I didn't just jinx myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The tracking is not usually up to date. Many times I get tracking notices AFTER my box has 

arrived. So you may just find it on your doorstep today!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The tracking is not usually up to date. Many times I get tracking notices AFTER my box has
> 
> arrived. So you may just find it on your doorstep today!


 Yay, thanks for the reply!  There's hope...lol..I'm usually anxiously anticipating my box arrivals but I am more so this month with GB!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, thanks for the reply!  There's hope...lol..I'm usually anxiously anticipating my box arrivals but I am more so this month with GB!


 It's an exceptionally fun box this month. Hope you love yours! Let us know what you get!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my second box today. This was the one gift box I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got mine. I had to tear the box apart while still in mailbox because the postal worker didn't leave it by my door this time. It was seriously stuck in there and wouldn't budge. Luckily the pretty pink box wasn't damaged. I'm pretty happy with what I paid ($12 or $13) I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the lipstick in Powerment petal... very nudenatural pink. I like it's not frosted or glitterfied.. I will use the oil. I like bath oil after showering during winter months. Last way longer than lotion. So happy I got Zoya Storm. Relieved it's not Gold. Hate the stupid ring I got. It's square band and won't fit my sausage fingers.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 20, 2012)

So.... I received 4 boxes, 3 for gifts, one for me. Lo and behold, they are ALL THE SAME. Electra polish, lipstick, and FOUR of the same silver lariat necklaces. I was looking forward to different polishes and jewelry, bummer. Ohhh well. At least they got here in time for Christmas!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 20, 2012)

oh wow! you even got the same jewelry :S I think all of us that ordered more than one got the same, but not same jewelry :S that sux  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry to hear that


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fridaypeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my Jewelmint piece
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh my I ordered two boxes as well, I wonder if they're both going to be the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my box today! It was a total surprise!! I got the silver zoya polish and got earrings. The earrings aren't my style so would love to trade it for another jewelmint item if anyone is interested. Send me a PM!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 20, 2012)

Also, I'm on the west coast and had expected delivery after Christmas so there's hope west coast ladies!


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else still not have a shipping notice?


 Me.  I purchased the Black Friday special for 40% off.

But...I do now see a tracking number in my account on the orders page.  Click the order that has your Dec box in it, and I see a shipping/tracking number.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! It was a total surprise!! I got the silver zoya polish and got earrings. The earrings aren't my style so would love to trade it for another jewelmint item if anyone is interested. Send me a PM!


 Which earrings did you get? The gold hoop earrings or the drop earrings?


----------



## Christy327 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very upset...walked into work all excited to get my box which was due today and no box.  Checked my tracking and the post office is saying it was undeliverable. What!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very upset...walked into work all excited to get my box which was due today and no box.  Checked my tracking and the post office is saying it was undeliverable. What!


And the USPS wonders why they are going under. I have some packages from other companies that are in limbo because of USPS mistakes. They are not on my good side right now.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me.  I purchased the Black Friday special for 40% off.
> 
> But...I do now see a tracking number in my account on the orders page.  Click the order that has your Dec box in it, and I see a shipping/tracking number.


 It's me...again.

What kills me is it looks like my box was shipped 2 days ago: 12/18.  It's still in NJ.  I'm in CA.  

A couple days ago on FB I commented how I hadn't got the shipping email (about two days after the original post).  They said they were still sending the emails out but check your account for a tracking.  I did the next day and yes it finally had a shipping confirmation # but it had no info (so not shipped probably).  I half wonder if my comment made them double check for me and then they prepared a shipping label to send - that is, my box was NOT sent in the first wave?  If so, good on them for catching it, but I wish it had shipped with everyone else's.  

Ever since I canceled my monthly sub for the R29 3 mo sub, I've had issues 3 of the last 4 months: I don't get shipping confirmation emails anymore AND my box gets sent really late in comparison to others.  I live in CA so it takes awhile to arrive esp when it gets shipped late.  By the time I get my box, trades here are done.  Luckily, minus the first Missha I got I've been lucky but I wish they could get my account back to "normal" so I didn't have to monitor and nag them so much.

I hope I get a good Zoya at least (basically anything but Ziv) to compensate for the wait.  Storm or Electra would rock my socks.

-L


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which earrings did you get? The gold hoop earrings or the drop earrings?


I got the drop earrings. I will take a pic when I get home!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's me...again.
> 
> ...


I'm in California and per the shipping notification it says it's still in Indiana but I have the box at home. So keep hope!


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Dec 20, 2012)

So I got both of my boxes today.  I've been excited and anxiously awaiting them, so I was kind of sad to get pretty much the same box.  I did get different Zoya nail polish colors - I got the gold and the silver.  I have to learn to stop hoping to get certain things or hoping not to get others, since I was hoping to get the black glitter or the purple/pink that I saw other people getting.  I also got 2 lipsticks, neither of which I will use most likely.  I did get 2 different bath salts, so that made me happy.  Even though I got things I was hoping not to get, I can say that I'm happier with the actual contents and variety than I have been in the past.  

Also, did anyone else get a magnetic necklace from JewelMint?  It's one of the 2 different ones I got, and while I like it, I thought it rather curious that the top comes off and it's magnetic.  

Hope everyone else is loving their stuff!


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Dec 20, 2012)

I got the same necklace and felt the same way...  It's pretty, but kind of strange, with it being magnetic and having a secret compartment.   







> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I got the oddest necklace


----------



## NataliaMae (Dec 20, 2012)

I would like to see a pic, I got a necklace that I do not like at all!

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## milkygalaxy (Dec 20, 2012)

hi all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> new to the group. i got my first glossybox today.

I got:

 
Zoya Electra
Denise Richards hairspray
White Ginger epsom salts
Wella Velvet Amplifier packet
Jewelmint "plume divine" necklace http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/plume-divine-necklace
Issey Miyake Pleats Please
Mark M.Powerment Petal lipstick

overall I like the brands of the items, the size and the quality but not the items themselves.
i'd like to trade zoya electra, the hairspray and the jewelmint necklace.
 
the only thing I personally like right out of the box is the mark lipstick, it is close in color to mac modesty, maybe a notch off. but i like it. i wish i had gotten a different jewelry piece and nail polish.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 40% off box today, and I'm SUPER happy with it! One of my favorite boxes so far!
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I just got my second box and basically got the exact same box except for the nail polish color, bath salt scent, and the jewelry. Oh well, I'm giving my mom some of it in a little sample box I'm making her for Christmas... even though most of the "samples" in it are all full size!


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 20, 2012)

I loved both my boxes. I couldn't use the Bath oil but that is OK. I really enjoyed the jewelry.



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great. Were you happy with it?
> 
> I may have to order a 3rd box now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 20, 2012)

That stinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.... I received 4 boxes, 3 for gifts, one for me. Lo and behold, they are ALL THE SAME. Electra polish, lipstick, and FOUR of the same silver lariat necklaces. I was looking forward to different polishes and jewelry, bummer. Ohhh well. At least they got here in time for Christmas!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.... I received 4 boxes, 3 for gifts, one for me. Lo and behold, they are ALL THE SAME. Electra polish, lipstick, and FOUR of the same silver lariat necklaces. I was looking forward to different polishes and jewelry, bummer. Ohhh well. At least they got here in time for Christmas!


Do you have a picture of the necklace?

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## vugrl (Dec 20, 2012)

I got all 5 of my boxes today and they were all different!!! I was so excited. My sister opened hers from me and loved hers! She got a gold cuff that is perfect for her! Not crazy about the magnetic necklace but my sister may love it so I might just gift it to her. I also got the silver chain belt, the bottle necklace and another bracelet with different colored ovals.

On another note... I won the Please Pleats FB contest and well today I got an email from GB saying that they chose too many winners and would I accept a free 6 months sub instead. I'm actually okay with it as long as they honor it. Kind of scared to cancel until I know for sure. Oh and another weird thing... I was double charged and I had sent them an email about it. Well, they gave me a refund but I still got the box! Crazy!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an exceptionally fun box this month. Hope you love yours! Let us know what you get!


It didn't arrive today as I had hoped...boo! Well, something to look forward to tomorrow...or whenever it gets here...come on already, I want to see what's in it!!!!!!!



  The anticipation is killing me.....


----------



## bells (Dec 20, 2012)

I was scheduled to get my boxes between today and the 26th - my sub and my gift boxes both arrived today, so there's hope, more western people (I am in West Texas).

I got two almost identical boxes. The only difference was the Jewelmint piece. They uh, sure did send me a bracelet. The other one was a necklace. Someone already posted it, it's the weird square one. Sorry about the awkward photo. I couldn't even get it around my wrist and I have pretty small wrists. It's so horribly tacky, I could use it for a Halloween costume.









I couldn't even get the stupid bracelet around my wrist.

My card said my boxes should have this:

Denise Richards Volume Extend by Cristophe

Ecru New York Cosmetic Hair Care

Heartland Fragrance Co. bath salts

Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Heat Protect Spray

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake

Zoya nail lacquer

and Jewelmint.

...but I got:

Denise Richards Volume Extend by Cristophe

Heartland Fragrance Co. bath salts

Pleats Please by Issey Miyake

mark. Lipclick Luxe Lipstick in m. powerment

Zoya nail lacquer in Ziv

the Wella sample

and Jewelmint.

The only reason I would complain is that I actually ended up with one less deluxe sized sample, and I missed out on the two hair products I actually *might* use.

and Jewelmint


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 20, 2012)

eek! i love love LOVE this month's box!!!

but I hate my jewelmint piece. I got this "Chain to You" belt: http://start.jewelmint.com/k/fbbib/product/3785?back_btn=shop%3Eall

It wouldn't be so bad if there weren't a padlock charm on it. Is it a chastity belt?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

I am not sure what to think. Got my box today. My bracelet doesn't come close to being big enough to fit my wrist. Avon lipstick? I enjoyed the oil and the salts will be nice... but I can get that anywhere. The perfume and hair sample reminded me of birchbox. I think I'm canceling. The nail polish and oil are the only things I like and not worth $21


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish there would have been more variety


----------



## onthecontrary (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there would have been more variety
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 20, 2012)

What are other scents of bath salts people are getting besides White Ginger?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are other scents of bath salts people are getting besides White Ginger?


 I received White Tea.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am not sure what to think. Got my box today. My bracelet doesn't come close to being big enough to fit my wrist. Avon lipstick? I enjoyed the oil and the salts will be nice... but I can get that anywhere. The perfume and hair sample reminded me of birchbox. I think I'm canceling. The nail polish and oil are the only things I like and not worth $21


This is my EXACT thoughts for my second box that came in today (except switch the bathsalts and the oil).  I got that bulky, squareish bracelet that looks cool, but it is in no way flexible and the palm of my hand is bigger than the whole bracelet!


----------



## vugrl (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was scheduled to get my boxes between today and the 26th - my sub and my gift boxes both arrived today, so there's hope, more western people (I am in West Texas).
> 
> ...


 My sister LOVED this bracelet. I mean LOVED! I think I would have been feeling like you did.

Seems like Jewelmint threw us all their left overs for the GB boxes! There has been some questionable pieces sent out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there would have been more variety
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 20, 2012)

I have my regular subscription and then I ended up late night buying extras, what is it about late nights that make me internet shop??  So I got a few for things to add to my stash for making personalized beauty boxes for friends since I got the crazy deal for 40% off and then another $2.75 from Ebates which made the boxes $7.25 which is a steal - a Zoya polish alone is $8, not including shipping.  So I have 3 coming to me, I'm hoping for the bottle pendant necklace, the weird square magnetic necklace and maybe some earrings?  I won't know what I'm getting for a couple months till I hit my mail again so I may hit the trade boards and see if I can pick up some of the Jewelmint pieces and if I get extras, I'll gift them.  For those of you who got the bottle pendant, could you put anything in it?  Or is it too tiny and/or a fake opening?  Also, for some reason, probably the late night, (I swear I wasn't drinking and shopping!) I didn't realize I was signing up for extra subs, I thought they were one time 'gift' subs.  Guess I'll be tracking them down so I don't get a bunch of $21 January boxes.  I wonder why they're sending people the same thing when they have multiple subs.  Are they discouraging multi-subbers?  Or maybe they think you'll love what you get and want to gift the exact same thing to your friends.  

Also, I already bought Electra from Zoya, which I admit I kind of hated when I first saw it online, but then I saw a posting somewhere where someone used Electra as a first coat and used different jewel colored polishes on top of it and it looked really, really pretty and changed my mind enough that I ordered it.  The results were multidimensional and interesting.  So if some of you have it and hate it, maybe you could try that?  It tones it down and is a perfect winter mani or pedi solution.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why they're sending people the same thing when they have multiple subs.


 If I had to guess, I'm guessing they print labels off the database - so all the labels for your subs would be next to each other when printed.  In the warehouse they probably make boxes as groups.  Since your labels are all next to each other, they go on the same group of boxes...

That's my best guess!

-L


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my EXACT thoughts for my second box that came in today (except switch the bathsalts and the oil).  I got that bulky, squareish bracelet that looks cool, but it is in no way flexible and the palm of my hand is bigger than the whole bracelet!


 Same bracelet here. I don't even know if it's worth contacting cs.


----------



## brio444 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my Jewelmint piece:  

http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/all-wrapped-up-bracelet

 
Not that into it.  And totally LOLed at the suggested retail price.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GB isn't Birchbox though. Part of the overall "fairness" is that everyone gets close to the same thing. True that's "boring" but we don't see as much ridiculous box envy. They seemed to have more variety in this box than the past ones -- at least there's a difference in polish colours and jewelmint pieces


Exactly. My thoughts exactly. This is why I LOVE GB. I despise BB having 55 different boxes. This is not the sub where  you order 2,3, 4 boxes for yourself. They rarely vary and when they do it's usually ONE item. Not all of them.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, I'm guessing they print labels off the database - so all the labels for your subs would be next to each other when printed.  In the warehouse they probably make boxes as groups.  Since your labels are all next to each other, they go on the same group of boxes...
> ...


 I think this is accurate because I and my BFF who lives nearby almost always get the same boxes. So most likely if you order 2 boxes, you'll get the same ones.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, for some reason, probably the late night, (I swear I wasn't drinking and shopping!) I didn't realize I was signing up for extra subs, I thought they were one time 'gift' subs.  Guess I'll be tracking them down so I don't get a bunch of $21 January boxes.  I wonder why they're sending people the same thing when they have multiple subs.  Are they discouraging multi-subbers?  Or maybe they think you'll love what you get and want to gift the exact same thing to your friends.
> 
> Also, I already bought Electra from Zoya, which I admit I kind of hated when I first saw it online, but then I saw a posting somewhere where someone used Electra as a first coat and used different jewel colored polishes on top of it and it looked really, really pretty and changed my mind enough that I ordered it.  The results were multidimensional and interesting.  So if some of you have it and hate it, maybe you could try that?  It tones it down and is a perfect winter mani or pedi solution.  Hope this helps someone.


 I was under the impression they are one time subs especially since under "recurring profiles" it lists my Mom's account as "expired" and the subscription is "gift a glossybox for $15 subscribers only" while mine is a "monthly subscription" &amp; "active."

I didn't even think of doing a jelly sandwich with Electra.  Thanks for letting me know because I normally wouldn't be interested in a bar glitter, but that could change things!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG I just looked at Jewelmint's website for the first time. They have some gorgeous rings! I really like their stuff. I also had to LOL at the MSRP of the bracelet above. That was awesome.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my Jewelmint piece:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 20, 2012)

I got earrings from Jewelmint in mine. I, um, don't have peirced ears.... Haha. Womp, Womp. Does anyone know if we can swap with the vendor or anything like that?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 20, 2012)

I just canceled. *sigh* I had high hopes for glossy. I did love my bath oil... used it tonight... smells wonderful but I can buy that myself. The Zoya in Storm is super cute and I wouldn't have bought black sparkly on my own, but I love it. I think I just can't get past the face that they put an Avon lipstick in a box that I purchase to introduce me to new luxery type items. Bah.* *So I think I'll be getting a second BB.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GB isn't Birchbox though. Part of the overall "fairness" is that everyone gets close to the same thing. True that's "boring" but we don't see as much ridiculous box envy. They seemed to have more variety in this box than the past ones -- at least there's a difference in polish colours and jewelmint pieces


 I got the same jewelmint pieces and polish in all three boxes. While i know there is little variety it was shocking to recieve all the three same items in all three boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2012)

What I'm doing with my bath salts:  They're going to work for the annual white elephant present tomorrow with the yoga dvd from PopSugar and a bottle of three-buck Chuck (2009 California Chardonnay) that I just happen to have in my fridge.  A box of relaxation, one way or another.  And it gets those horrible salts (they smell sort of almost sour to me, and I'm a shower person anyway) OUT OF MY APARTMENT.  Someone else can deal with them.


----------



## Ashley Curley (Dec 20, 2012)

Got my box yesterday and I got

Ecru Acacia Protein Oil
Forest Essentials Jasmine and Morgra Bath and Shower Oil- I can't stand the smell!
Heartland Bath Salts in White Tea
Oscar Blandi Pronto Heat Protect Spray
PleatsPlease Fragrance- I hate the smell of this too!
Zoya Polish in Storm- Yay!
Jewelmint Necklace (gold with assorted colored "stones" and "pearls")- I think I got a better item then people who got the little rings, but I'm not sure I what I will wear this with. The colored stones and pearls don't seem to mesh colorwise.

This box was kind of a bummer for me. Chances are I will only use the polish, heat protection spray, and the bath salts.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone else not recieved a tracking number (either on email or under their account page thing?) I ordered by the 9th so I should be getting it before christmas and when I emailed them they said I should get it by christmas, but I'm still worried (it's a present for my mom). Anyone have any advice?


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was scheduled to get my boxes between today and the 26th - my sub and my gift boxes both arrived today, so there's hope, more western people (I am in West Texas).
> 
> ...


I wonder if the bracelet could be converted into a large pendant if it was strung (is that a word?) through with a long, heavy-duty chain, leather cord or ribbon?  Just thinking about what I might try if I end up getting it in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...but I love long necklaces with unusual pendants so definitely understand its not an option for everyone!


----------



## jesmari (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I got the oddest necklace


I got the same box as you except a different Zoya. I hate the necklace. Thought it was like a mini robot at first. I don't get the magnet part.. what goes inside?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same box as you except a different Zoya. I hate the necklace. Thought it was like a mini robot at first. I don't get the magnet part.. what goes inside?


 It's a wish box.  Google "Abyssinian wish box."  Basically, you write a wish down on a little piece of paper, put it inside, and your wish will come true.  I've always been fascinated by them and really, really hoped I would get one, but, alas, that was not to be.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I had to guess, I'm guessing they print labels off the database - so all the labels for your subs would be next to each other when printed.  In the warehouse they probably make boxes as groups.  Since your labels are all next to each other, they go on the same group of boxes...
> ...


This is probably true.

Also, I have finally found a use for my "other name". Throckmorton Alowishus Wipplebottom. Wonder what kind of box I would get then?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just canceled. *sigh* I had high hopes for glossy. I did love my bath oil... used it tonight... smells wonderful but I can buy that myself. The Zoya in Storm is super cute and I wouldn't have bought black sparkly on my own, but I love it. I think I just can't get past the face that they put an Avon lipstick in a box that I purchase to introduce me to new luxery type items. Bah.* *So I think I'll be getting a second BB.


 
I don't really consider Mark the same thing as Avon for some reason  probably because I've heard they are nicer quality, and a lot of blog/reviewers really like their lipstick especially.  If this box can introduce me to a product that I like that's mid-range while giving me a bunch of other stuff too, then great.  It's not like it was a particularly cheap product.  I think these retail for $11, and it's something I would have never thought to try otherwise.  I think my Glossyboxes have always felt like much more than twice what I ever got from BB, so I don't mind the price.  I was getting really irritated with the miniscule BB samples.  This box is a lot of fun, I think, especially with a piece of jewelry and not just an introductory card, but to each their own of course.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 21, 2012)

I just received the second glossybox that I ordered and I got the Jewelmint earrings in calypso island green.  While I would have never picked them out myself or paid $30 for them...I think they are totally rad!  (yes, I just used the word rad!) 

This was my first month receiving glossybox and I really think I might just stick around for January, I love the quality of the actual box itself it is super cute and seems very sturdy.  Also I got zoya in storm, which I would have never bought but again, I love it.  My other box had Zoya in Ziv (meh gold polish... would have rather gotten silver) and a bracelet Stylemint gunmeal bird's nest bracelet, but I'm really not a bracelet person.

I would have loved to have gotten that "odd" necklace with the magnet or the little bottle necklace.  Edit: Please keep all swaps to the B/S/T area. 









This is also my first post I've added a photo to, I didn't realize it was soo easy!


----------



## mellee (Dec 21, 2012)

I got the Mod Moons bracelet. 




Pretty happy with this!  $30 value for the one item.  I also got a box for a friend for Christmas, and she normally wears very expensive jewelry.  Hope she likes whatever she gets!  =/


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 21, 2012)

> It's a wish box. Â Google "Abyssinian wish box."Â  Basically, you write a wish down on a little piece of paper, put it inside, and your wish will come true.Â  I've always been fascinated by them and really, really hoped I would get one, but, alas, that was not to be.


 Things seem so much more awesome when you know what they are. Now I want one! I know that Jewelmint makes cards for all of their jewelry. It would have been fun if we had those.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

I used my Zoya in Storm yesterday and I'm a little bit in love with it! Totally makes the box for me...so gorgeous!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a wish box.  Google "Abyssinian wish box."  Basically, you write a wish down on a little piece of paper, put it inside, and your wish will come true.  I've always been fascinated by them and really, really hoped I would get one, but, alas, that was not to be.
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Mod Moons bracelet.
> ...


 That's the one I got and it's broken!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The clasp doesn't close.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just want my box at this point.


----------



## Casey Ann (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all 5 of my boxes today and they were all different!!! I was so excited. My sister opened hers from me and loved hers! She got a gold cuff that is perfect for her! Not crazy about the magnetic necklace but my sister may love it so I might just gift it to her. I also got the silver chain belt, the bottle necklace and another bracelet with different colored ovals.
> 
> On another note... I won the Please Pleats FB contest and well today I got an email from GB saying that they chose too many winners and would I accept a free 6 months sub instead. I'm actually okay with it as long as they honor it. Kind of scared to cancel until I know for sure. Oh and another weird thing... I was double charged and I had sent them an email about it. Well, they gave me a refund but I still got the box! Crazy!


 I won the Please Pleats FB contest too!  Even though I love getting perfume I would of rather gotten 6 free months of GB!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the second glossybox that I ordered and I got the Jewelmint earrings in calypso island green.  While I would have never picked them out myself or paid $30 for them...I think they are totally rad!  (yes, I just used the word rad!)
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what's with the Avon hate. They make the BEST glosses. I haven't used their lipsticks in a long time because I'm a gloss girl but I'm excited to try the mark one in my  box. Avon make some other great products.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 21, 2012)

It actually physically hurts me when I think of those bath oils being tossed - I think they are the greatest thing ever! If you don't need them, PLEASE put them up in the trade/sell section or PM me - I'd love to take them off your hands. Please!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the second glossybox that I ordered and I got the Jewelmint earrings in calypso island green.  While I would have never picked them out myself or paid $30 for them...I think they are totally rad!  (yes, I just used the word rad!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly it was the fact that the bracelet didnt even come close to fitting that sealed the deal. I wear Mark cosmetics so I know the quality. But I can buy that myself. To each their own I guess. I'm bummed seeing all of these great pics if nice jewelry I could actually wear haha


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 21, 2012)

Still waiting on my box... estimated ship date of 12/19-12/20.... guess not so much....so anxious to receive it and see what color polish and piece of jewel mint


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what's with the Avon hate. They make the BEST glosses. I haven't used their lipsticks in a long time because I'm a gloss girl but I'm excited to try the mark one in my  box. Avon make some other great products.


 I agree.  My mom worked at Avon in their international production dept, and it was so much fun to order from those campaign booklets.  And she swears by the Anew skin cream line which is highly rated in many of the beauty mags.  To this day, I always have a bottle of Skin So Soft to keep the bugs away in the summer!


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess I'm getting my box after Christmas idk what I'm gonna tell my mom " your Christmas gift is coming 4 days after Christmas "ðŸ˜©


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the one I got and it's broken!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The clasp doesn't close.


 I got two of the bracelets and they look ugly and cheap to me. Also, one of my boxes was missing the vial of oil.Best thing about the box was the Zoya nail polish.  Overall I'm disappointed. I canceled.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 21, 2012)

My box just got delivered. I got the bracelet Antidentite posted, btw lol at your name. It's not something I would've picked out its a little big and falls down my skinny arm almost to my elbow. Glad I didn't get earrings tho bc my ears aren't pierced. I'll probably repurpose the bracelet into some type of decor like on a small candle holder or something. Did anyone get the replacement product from the empty November item? They offered me a collagen serum or something but I haven't rec'd it yet.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box just got delivered. I got the bracelet Antidentite posted, btw lol at your name. It's not something I would've picked out its a little big and falls down my skinny arm almost to my elbow. Glad I didn't get earrings tho bc my ears aren't pierced. I'll probably repurpose the bracelet into some type of decor like on a small candle holder or something.
> 
> Did anyone get the replacement product from the empty November item? They offered me a collagen serum or something but I haven't rec'd it yet.


 That bracelet is just adorable!  Lucky!!

If the collagen serum is the Ole Henriksen, you're gonna love it!  I requested that as a replacement for a dupe item (I received the Glossybox blush in my Oct and Nov box).  I had gotten it when they first gave it out in Aug/Sep (?) and used it up and swapped for a few bottles of it.  Totally HG for me.  I find my complexion to be more even toned and brighter.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh the Truth Serum? I love Ole Henriksen, I already have some but will definitely use it all plus a backup!


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 21, 2012)

I received this ring: http://start.jewelmint.com/k/fbbib/product/470?back_btn=shop%3Ering Its going up in the trade thread, it's too big for my thumb!

 
My box also had the white tea bath salts, bath and shower oil, wella velve amplifier, pleats please, mark lipstick,  and zoya electra


----------



## vugrl (Dec 21, 2012)

Casey Ann - I'm actually thrilled to have gotten the sub!!! They sent me a code yesterday to redeem it! I totally feel like I came out ahead on this one.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the second glossybox that I ordered and I got the Jewelmint earrings in calypso island green.  While I would have never picked them out myself or paid $30 for them...I think they are totally rad!  (yes, I just used the word rad!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 21, 2012)

There is no Avon hate. Totally mistaking my point. I sold Avon and Mark for 10 years. I'm going to let this drop since I seem to be the only one who felt that way.



> I'm not sure what's with the Avon hate. They make the BEST glosses. I haven't used their lipsticks in a long time because I'm a gloss girl but I'm excited to try the mark one in myÂ  box. Avon make some other great products. Â


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was under the impression they are one time subs especially since under "recurring profiles" it lists my Mom's account as "expired" and the subscription is "gift a glossybox for $15 subscribers only" while mine is a "monthly subscription" &amp; "active."
> ...


 
Thanks for the tips, guys.  Makes sense that they do things in batches, I'm going to hope my extra subs were just the one time variety and I did buy them at different times so maybe I'll get different batches?  Remains to be seen.  It's great to have you guys to bounce ideas off of.  We're all in this together.

Here's the pic of Electra with some jellies over it that changed my mind.  Before that I wasn't really interested in the bar glitter, but after I thought that there were a lot of possibilities if I wanted to get creative.  I'm hoping for Storm in one of my boxes, the glitter looks pretty in the sunlight in photos and I already have Electra to play with but I'm sure if I get a double it'll work as a great gift for a teenage friend that I have in mind.  This photo of Electra with jellies from the NYFW collection is from Zoya.com.  I think it really changes things up, it adds a lot of depth and will be fun to work out our own favorite combinations.


----------



## Babs (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not recieved a tracking number (either on email or under their account page thing?) I ordered by the 9th so I should be getting it before christmas and when I emailed them they said I should get it by christmas, but I'm still worried (it's a present for my mom). Anyone have any advice?


 It seems like theres a batch of people who ordered way before that date and GB happen to forget to ship out. My tracking just started working today and arrival date is 1/2-1/4. There's really not much you can do. Even if you email them, they will say you will get it before Xmas and if you don't then email them. At that point, you will still get it late.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 21, 2012)

My tracking just started working today also. Both my boxes, regular subscription and gift box are estimated to arrive 1/2-1/4. I ordered my gift box on 12/3.


----------



## HazelC (Dec 21, 2012)

So this was my Jewelmint piece and the chain is pretty 'heavy', about 1/2 inch wide. So I don't know what to do with this and it's pretty upsetting.. The Wella sample was a freaking foil sample. Even though I paid $13 (40% off blackfriday sale) I still feel ripped off with this useless junk. I talked to Jewelmint and they said that they have not seen this before. So it's probably some reject that they could not even put on the website. Yea, kudos glossybox.


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 21, 2012)

This is what I got:

It's huge one me and it's really not my style. Then again... if it actually fitted, I probably wouldn't have mind it as much.


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It kind of looks like the wallet chains guys wore when I was in high school.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 21, 2012)

> So this was my Jewelmint piece and the chain is pretty 'heavy', about 1/2 inch wide. So I don't know what to do with this and it's pretty upsetting.. The Wella sample was a freaking foil sample. Even though I paid $13 (40% off blackfriday sale) I still feel ripped off with this useless junk. I talked to Jewelmint and they said that they have not seen this before. So it's probably some reject that they could not even put on the website. Yea, kudos glossybox.


 It looks like the Chained To You Belt. Here is the description they have: Manufacturer's description: Introduce some seventies flair with this curb chain creation. Inspired by vintage ID bracelets, this hip slung accessory measures 39.5â€ long, and features a 1.25â€ oversized ID plaque and a 0.5â€ gold-plated lock charm. We love it paired with a solid maxi, shirtdress, or your favorite jeans. Wrap yourself in this mixed metal stunner and flaunt style born identity.


----------



## Jflopez (Dec 21, 2012)

> So this was my Jewelmint piece and the chain is pretty 'heavy', about 1/2 inch wide. So I don't know what to do with this and it's pretty upsetting.. The Wella sample was a freaking foil sample. Even though I paid $13 (40% off blackfriday sale) I still feel ripped off with this useless junk. I talked to Jewelmint and they said that they have not seen this before. So it's probably some reject that they could not even put on the website. Yea, kudos glossybox.


 It looks like the Chained To You Belt. Here is the description: Manufacturer's description: Introduce some seventies flair with this curb chain creation. Inspired by vintage ID bracelets, this hip slung accessory measures 39.5â€ long, and features a 1.25â€ oversized ID plaque and a 0.5â€ gold-plated lock charm. We love it paired with a solid maxi, shirtdress, or your favorite jeans. Wrap yourself in this mixed metal stunner and flaunt style born identity.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my box today and I'm really pleased with it.

I got the zoya in Electra and have already put it on. I wear shellac but I put it over a gray CND color and put the shellac Top Coat over it. It's so sparkly it's almost hypnotizing!

The body oil is intriguing me! I adore the smell and I've never used an oil in the shower. I think I'll really enjoy it.
I got the mark lipstick and the color is perfect for me, and probably most people. It's a good shade. Not too bright and not too light. I got the white tea bath and shower salts. . The perfume smells good. I probably wouldn't repurchase that because I have a scent I love. My jewelmint piece is the wishing box necklace.  I'm giving it to my BFF's little girl because I think she'll LOVE it.

I really liked the variety of this months box. I think it was a good mix or beauty products. The fact that I paid less than $10 for it is mindblowing especially when you compare it to a BB. 
 

I'm very excited to see the Man Repeller's January box!!! (worst name ever)


----------



## jesmari (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a wish box.  Google "Abyssinian wish box."  Basically, you write a wish down on a little piece of paper, put it inside, and your wish will come true.  I've always been fascinated by them and really, really hoped I would get one, but, alas, that was not to be.


Well that's interesting!


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 21, 2012)

I would have saved mine for trade if it did not make me so violently ill. Just the smell from the residue on the bottle did it. I had the worst migraine and nausea I have ever had. Not worth the chance of hanging on to it. Hopefully someone else doesn't want theirs and can pass it your way.



> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It actually physically hurts me when I think of those bath oils being tossed - I think they are the greatest thing ever! If you don't need them, PLEASE put them up in the trade/sell section or PM me - I'd love to take them off your hands. Please!!


----------



## wels5711 (Dec 21, 2012)

mine Glossy Box was suppose to be delivered today but it's almost 8pm and no box


----------



## Mystica (Dec 21, 2012)

For those ragging on the Ziv polish, I received Ziv too, but just wanted to say thatI found a great use for it as holiday nail art since it's so opaque.  I painted my nails a deep red and used Ziv for candy stripes on some nails and gold berries on others.  It was so easy, dried fast, and didn't dry thick and clumpy at all, looks great, like a professional did it.  I don't own any gold polishes where I could do anything like this. 

I did try using the Ziv as a base on one nail and then putting the red as candy stripes, and that ended up being a disaster.  

I don't dig yellow or gold as a nail color either, since yellowed nails are generally a sign of bad health, bad habits, or aging, so its usually not too flattering or confidence boosting.  But I found that I really like this polish for holiday nail art.  Just thought I'd throw this out there as an idea for those who are disappointed that they received Ziv.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ragging on the Ziv polish, I received Ziv too, but just wanted to say thatI found a great use for it as holiday nail art since it's so opaque.  I painted my nails a deep red and used Ziv for candy stripes on some nails and gold berries on others.  It was so easy, dried fast, and didn't dry thick and clumpy at all, looks great, like a professional did it.  I don't own any gold polishes where I could do anything like this.
> 
> ...


 I'm unenthused about Ziv and hope I don't get it -- we'll see, two boxes, I hope one of them has storm and one has something else because I don't think my sister will like storm and storm is the only one of the three I wanted. Mostly because I can't pull off golds in my skintone, and I'd already bought a thick opaque gold to do nail art with in China Glaze Midnight Kiss. I can't really tell, but the two look pretty similar in swatches, but Ziv seems more actual gold where at least MK is a white-gold.

I mean, I wouldn't be mad. I'd actually still rather get Ziv than Electra.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They promise five samples a month, and we got six plus the jewelry, so the Wella was not one of the main samples, just a little bonus. Sorry you're upset with it, though! I agree with the above poster that that looks like a belt.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They promise five samples a month, and we got six plus the jewelry, so the Wella was not one of the main samples, just a little bonus. Sorry you're upset with it, though! I agree with the above poster that that looks like a belt.


Someone already posted in this thread that it is indeed a belt. They found it on the site.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2012)

I will get my 2nd box tomorrow. I am hoping for a different Zoya (I love Storm, but I'd like to try any of the others except the gold) and any duplicate items will be put in a little gift box for my sister.

I do have to say that Newgistics has really stepped it up for me! Normally, it takes 9 days for me to get anything via Newgistics, and I got my first box in 5 days and will get the 2nd in 4. They must be hustling due to the holidays.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got home to check out the boxes I got and the one I ordered for my mom:

We got the same boxes except for the nail polish color and the jewelmint piece. We got Storm and Ziv and I'm pretty happy with those colors. My mom got a necklace and she seems to like it enough, I actually got those two mini rings! Except the fit isn't great, they fit on my two ring fingers ok and then my non-dominant middle and pointer, but it's hellish to take them off. 

 
We got the variation with the heat protect spray and the protein oil or w/e...disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really hoping for the lipstick.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HazelC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I received this belt, too.  But, the plating is peeling off the long metal part, so I wouldn't wear it even if I liked it.  Too bad.


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 21, 2012)

I scored with this box!  I got this jewelry piece, which is ridiculously cute.  Also got the lipstick and Zoya in Storm.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


 I am so glad you love your box. I loved mine too.

So sweet you are giving the necklace to a little girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think GB did an amazing job this month. And yes, some of the jewelry was cheesy.

But honestly I think JewelMint is pretty cheesy overall. This was just an extra (like a Birchbox Luna Bar) to act as a gift. I think that''s fantastic.

Even if we would never wear the gift, we all know someone who would. 

I am excited to see the Man Repeller box too. I think it will be quirky and fun! Plus she is the hot new buzz as a fashion blogger...was front row at all the shows this year!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ragging on the Ziv polish, I received Ziv too, but just wanted to say thatI found a great use for it as holiday nail art since it's so opaque.  I painted my nails a deep red and used Ziv for candy stripes on some nails and gold berries on others.  It was so easy, dried fast, and didn't dry thick and clumpy at all, looks great, like a professional did it.  I don't own any gold polishes where I could do anything like this.
> 
> ...


 oooh...post a pic! Your nails sound divine!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got that too! Well, technically it was in my mom's box and mine is back at home far away unseen.  I asked if she was interested in it and got a, "what do you think." look.  It's not my favorite thing from what I've seen, but it's not bad either.  It's fairly large on me too which detracts from it a bit.  I'm wearing it now and it's sort of flopping around.  Maybe I will try to layer it with another leather wrap bracelet that I already have.


 I think it would make a rather chic dog collar. Do you have a mini maltipoo by any chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BFaire06 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got three of the same boxes...which means three zoya elecktras and three box necklaces. I really wanted storm or the bottle necklace!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 22, 2012)

Off topic slightly, but not really, since it deals with a highly coveted GB product. Missha BB Cream.

The Missha site is having a HUGE sale..30% off everything and lots of promo's from now until Xmas.

First time purchasers automatically get a FREE...full size Perfect Cover BB cream in #21, with a $1 purchase!

Plus there's free shipping over $40 with a "Santa gift from them to us"...and if you spend $60 you ALSO get a FREE Missha Signature Real Complete BB Cream in # 23. 

Ok, all these promo's and freebies are making your head spin...so let me break it down.

I just purchased the Perfect Cover BB cream in #23, and as a first time buyer on the site I got another full size tube in #21. 

Score!  A Missha for %30 off PLUS another Missha for free!

And my Santa gift that they automatically added to my cart was a Nail Stars polish kit...3 glitter polishes for FREE!

Did I stop there? No. I wanted to make the free shipping at $40 dollars, so I added two lipsticks.(packaging is stunning btw)

Then I realized $20 dollars more (for a $60 total) I would get ANOTHER FREE GIFT.

This gift was a full size Signature BB cream.

So a couple of face masks in my cart later...

and for $60+ I got 

2 FREE full size BB creams,(both the Perfect Cover in #21 as a first time purchaser, and the Signature Complete in #23 as a $60 spender) PLUS a nail polish kit with 3 glitter polishes, and free shipping!

Not to mention the purchases I did make were 30% off!

I thought this was a fantabulous deal and wanted to share.

It goes on until the 25th.

Ok, now we can go back to venting about how much we loved/hated our box!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ragging on the Ziv polish, I received Ziv too, but just wanted to say thatI found a great use for it as holiday nail art since it's so opaque.  I painted my nails a deep red and used Ziv for candy stripes on some nails and gold berries on others.  It was so easy, dried fast, and didn't dry thick and clumpy at all, looks great, like a professional did it.  I don't own any gold polishes where I could do anything like this.
> 
> ...


 Try using two/three coats of Ziv as the base then layer with the red over top of Ziv. I did something similar with Ziv as a base and masked off stripes then painted Logan over Ziv and it worked well. Ziv really needs a couple of coats to get good coverage. I wouldn't wear gold polish on it's own, but as a color for nail art, it's gorgeous.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gifINSERT AWESOME MISSHA DEAL HERE


 GAH.  I want to get this for gifts, but I got gifts already!



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would make a rather chic dog collar. Do you have a mini maltipoo by any chance?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, no, but I knew someone who had one as a desk dog, and he rocked.  I bet this would fit his neck too.  Hehe.

I'm going to go crazy wondering what's in my regular box that I won't get to see for nearly a full week.  BAH.


----------



## Babs (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic slightly, but not really, since it deals with a highly coveted GB product. Missha BB Cream.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for the heads up!! I actually ended up paying for the $9 shipping but i ordered the travel size M Signature BB Cream for $12. So I paid $20 for a full size #21 (which will be too light but I can mix it with my slightly darkish one from GB) and a travel size and a free sheet mask. Can't complain there but a lot of their shades for the travel size is out of stock.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

Gahhh. I am so tempted...but I am so broke and still need to buy my baby nephew his first Christmas gift...and I don't think he'd appreciate the bb cream...sigh.


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 22, 2012)

> So this was my Jewelmint piece and the chain is pretty 'heavy', about 1/2 inch wide. So I don't know what to do with this and it's pretty upsetting.. The Wella sample was a freaking foil sample. Even though I paid $13 (40% off blackfriday sale) I still feel ripped off with this useless junk. I talked to Jewelmint and they said that they have not seen this before. So it's probably some reject that they could not even put on the website. Yea, kudos glossybox.


 I got this too! I am so glad I didn't pay full price for this box. I'm not usually a whiner with my subscriptions but what a lame piece if jewelry. I'm chunky and it barely fits around my waist = not attractive. I didn't care for the perfume at all and I got the gold polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I will try it for nail art tomorrow.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 22, 2012)

wondering if anyone has compared Ziv to OPI GoldenEye


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my 2nd box! It is a different box than my first. Pics of my Jewelmint item:

This one has the same bath oil, different bath salts (White Tea this time), the same Zoya (Storm),same Pleats Please, that tiny hair oil and the Oscar Blandi spray. 

 
And another necklace! EDIT, I was wrong, this is the Opera Pearl Necklace, not the prima donna!  This one has two tone pearls (two shades of pink) and litte gems, and they look pink too...super cute.
  http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/opera-pearl-necklace.way prettier in person, though.   







It's a very long necklace, this is it doubled, which is how I will wear it. Excited that I got two necklaces, because they are the only jewelry I wear on a daily basis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was hoping for a different Zoya, but this one will be great as a gift for my little sister, who is 16 and will love it. 

I would have been disappointed if this were my main box for the month, I definitely liked the first better, with the lipstick instead of the Oscar Blandi (I don't heat style, so this is also going in the goody box for my sis!), but combined, I am happy.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wondering if anyone has compared Ziv to OPI GoldenEye


 Thepolishaholic did, I'm not sure if I can post a picture from her blog here without her consent so I'll post a link to the pic.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-OcSzeRwQGPE/UIXNX1lPIII/AAAAAAAAMiI/2MOdOPWDSow/s640/Zoya+Ziv+vs+OPI+GoldenEye.JPG


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for the heads up!! I actually ended up paying for the $9 shipping but i ordered the travel size M Signature BB Cream for $12. So I paid $20 for a full size #21 (which will be too light but I can mix it with my slightly darkish one from GB) and a travel size and a free sheet mask. Can't complain there but a lot of their shades for the travel size is out of stock.


 Excellent! Just curious what # travel size did you buy? And what color did you get in your GB?

I I just guessed that #23 would be right for me, since #13 (which GB sent me) was way too light.

I am light medium complexion or fair/medium.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 22, 2012)

I got my box today!!! When I saw everybody's pictures, I wasn't too excited for the box. But now that I have in my hands, I'm happy!





I like these. I've never worn hoop earrings before.




This was my first Glossbox! I really like it, but I already cancelled from hearing problems with them, and I need to cut down on my spending.


----------



## Meahlea (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm quite sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my glossybox a few days ago, and the more I've been thinking about it, the more I wanted the bath oil  . Instead, i got Denise richards volume extend finishing spray by christophe. umm what? at least i didn't get the entire box listed on my card, which would have been the oscar blandi instead of the lipstick. no thank you 3 hair products. the ones i missed were the ones i would have used, too. i also have already lost my jewelmint ring on my desk. oh well. my boyfriend likes the pleats please scent on me, and he hates perfumes.


----------



## Babs (Dec 22, 2012)

> Excellent! Just curious what # travel size did you buy? And what color did you get in your GB? I I just guessed that #23 would be right for me, since #13 (which GB sent me) was way too light. I am light medium complexion or fair/medium.


 I bought 23 in the travel size and got 27 in gb. The 27 is almost perfect and just a tad dark but was perfect during the summer. I wear Mac nc30 foundation. I know I'm between 23-27 so I just have to mess with the ratio when I mix foundations. I am a true medium.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

Tried out a couple of the products last night!

Last night after work, I took a bath using the white ginger bath salts and the Jasmine bath oil...my skin is so soft and smooth, even still! And the oil kept my skin nice and dewy.I put some in the bath water itself instead of applying it after the bath. I don't generally like the scent of jasmine much, but for this purpose it was really nice and felt luxurious. The ginger salts were fairly mild smelling, the white tea ones I got today are stronger.

And I've been wearing Storm the past few days and gotten a ton of compliments...so pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my box today!  I am pretty pleased that I got the lipstick even though I really wanted the bath oil!  Maybe I will have luck on the trade threads!

Pics in spoilers!






And my Jewel Mint piece, haven't seen this one before but it's not really my speed....


----------



## Brittann (Dec 22, 2012)

> Off topic slightly, but not really, since it deals with a highly coveted GB product. Missha BB Cream. The Missha site is having a HUGE sale..30% off everything and lots of promo's from now until Xmas. First time purchasers automatically get a FREE...full size Perfect Cover BB cream in #21, with a $1 purchase! Plus there's free shipping over $40 with a "Santa gift from them to us"...and if you spend $60 you ALSO get a FREE Missha Signature Real Complete BB Cream in # 23.Â  Ok, all these promo's and freebies are making your head spin...so let me break it down. I just purchased the Perfect Cover BB cream in #23, and as a first time buyer on the site I got another full size tube in #21.Â  Score! Â A Missha for %30 off PLUS another Missha for free! And my Santa gift that they automatically added to my cart was a Nail Stars polish kit...3 glitter polishes for FREE! Did I stop there? No. I wanted to make the free shipping at $40 dollars, so I added two lipsticks.(packaging is stunning btw) Then I realized $20 dollars more (for a $60 total) I would get ANOTHER FREE GIFT. This gift was a full size Signature BB cream. So a couple of face masks in my cart later... and for $60+ I gotÂ  2 FREE full size BB creams,(both the Perfect Cover in #21 as a first time purchaser, and the Signature Complete in #23 as a $60 spender) PLUS a nail polish kit with 3 glitter polishes, and free shipping! Not to mention the purchases I did make were 30% off! I thought this was a fantabulous deal and wanted to share. It goes on until the 25th. Ok, now we can go back to venting about how much we loved/hated our box!


 Thanks for posting this...I think! I just spent $133 on the Missha website after seeing your post. I got some great freebies though! Free Night Serum, 2 BB Creams and 5 sheet masks. I can't wait to get my order in the mail, yay!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting this...I think! I just spent $133 on the Missha website after seeing your post. I got some great freebies though! Free Night Serum, 2 BB Creams and 5 sheet masks. I can't wait to get my order in the mail, yay!!


 Excellent score! I am glad you got great stuff. I may make another purchase myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizzie123 (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally got my box both were exactly the same just different rings I don't wear rings:/


----------



## BFaire06 (Dec 22, 2012)

My box its the same stuff everyone else got, just thought I would upload my jewelmint that I got three of lol






Otherwise, I am happy with my box. Just wish I didn't get three of the same ones, I will cancel my glossybox after this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking at the comparison of OPI's Goldeneye and Zoya Ziv, I prefer the zoya! That's gorgeous! If I didn't wear shellac I would love to have that color. I rarely use regular polishes but wow that is pretty.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone else show nothing in her account? My box hasn't even shipped. At first I thought the sub was expired but then I realized the first of my six months was July.


----------



## brio444 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 1000 dots - if I apply them now am I safe to get the January box?  I don't want another Dec box...


----------



## jesmari (Dec 22, 2012)

Did anyone else get a second box they didn't order?? I received a second box today and I don't know why. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the COSMO code I signed up with that said I would receive an extra box which I assumed meant a free box for a different month. The box was exactly the same as my first one except for the jewelmint piece.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 1000 dots - if I apply them now am I safe to get the January box?  I don't want another Dec box...


I would wait. I bet if you did it now you would get another December box. Just a guess though. I need to renew but I'm waiting until Jan. 1 to hopefully avoid that.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thepolishaholic did, I'm not sure if I can post a picture from her blog here without her consent so I'll post a link to the pic.
> ...


 thank you!! i have them both now and was debating if one should be gifted...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe you got my missing box!







> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 1000 dots - if I apply them now am I safe to get the January box?  I don't want another Dec box...


----------



## jac a (Dec 22, 2012)

received my box today as well. my box contained the finishing spray, heartland bath salts, mark lipclick, pleatsplease vial, wella packet and zoyz electra. the jewelmint ring i received is not my cup of tea. i would much rather have had the necklace options or the bracelet. here is a picture of the jewelmint ring


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

I used the bath oil tonight and I really like it. Normally I don't like Jasmine smells, but this one was really nice. It was the first time I used a bath/shower oil! I LOVE when I get a box and something I wasn't interested in becomes one of my favorite items.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the bath oil tonight and I really like it. Normally I don't like Jasmine smells, but this one was really nice. It was the first time I used a bath/shower oil! I LOVE when I get a box and something I wasn't interested in becomes one of my favorite items.


 lol, this was my experience exactly! I was like "Bath oil? Eh, cool. I'll try it. Jasmine? Well...I'll try it..." but I ended up loving it!


----------



## kat46 (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got my box both were exactly the same just different rings I don't wear rings:/ trade anyone????


 I got two of the exact same box. Was hoping for two different pieces of jewelry and one bath oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Did you receive the Madurai Jasmine &amp; Mogra? I normally like jasmine but I found this scent unpleasant. The oil absorbed nicely on my skin but I wish I had a different scent.

I'm glad they shrink-wrapped the oil. Mine had leaked considerably and I was able to open it over the sink and use soap to clean up the bottle and avoid a mess.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2012)

The Bath oil is okay. I don't mind th smell - - it's actually pretty nice, but it just feels weirdly greasy. I guess it's cause I got the body shop body and hair oil recently and that dries not sticky the same products were in the two boxes I got but one had storm and I think the other had I think Electra. I took storm


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the bath oil tonight and I really like it. Normally I don't like Jasmine smells, but this one was really nice. It was the first time I used a bath/shower oil! I LOVE when I get a box and something I wasn't interested in becomes one of my favorite items.


 I agree. That is what makes these boxes so great, you fall in love with things you would never have thought you would.


----------



## reet (Dec 23, 2012)

I also received 2 of the same boxes, and I think they shipped the second one because I had written an email asking about why my tracking hadn't updated. Maybe they thought my first box was lost? They both arrived at the same time... This is my first GB and overall it was meh. I got 2 haircare items that I probably won't use, and I'm not a big ring-wearer (I got the big chunky stone ring). I'm excited about the mark lipstick because the color (petal) is perfect for my mom and one of my friends who is looking for new lipstick. I think for me, the contents of this box will be gifts for my friends and sisters. I am only excited about the pink box itself that I will use for storage.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the purple, red, or green Zoyas? So far, I've only seen the black, silver, and gold.


----------



## Lindalk (Dec 23, 2012)

In the Glossybox Mag it said they only sent out the three different Zoya colors. I liked that the mag this month actually talked about the product we received. My Jewelmint piece was a necklace/pin combo I haven't seen anyone here talk about yet. It was on a long gold colored chain maybe twenty inches and was a heart with red crystals with two doves holding the heart up. I don't see me wearing it as a necklace. I might put it on one of my coats. I like the message of peace that I think it reflects.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 23, 2012)

I didn't even open the Glossymag as past issues have been riddled with spelling and grammar errors and didn't relate to the box at all. If this one actually entions box contents I may read it.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't even open the Glossymag as *past issues have been riddled with spelling and grammar errors* and didn't relate to the box at all. If this one actually entions box contents I may read it.


 Amen to that.

Also I received a necklace that wasn't mentioned in this thread before, I'll post a picture when I can.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't even open the Glossymag as *past issues have been riddled with spelling and grammar errors* and didn't relate to the box at all. If this one actually entions box contents I may read it.
> ...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 23, 2012)

> I didn't even open the Glossymag as past issues have been riddled with spelling and grammar errors and didn't relate to the box at all. If this one actually entions box contents I may read it.


 Oh, the irony! *mentions*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lindalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In the Glossybox Mag it said they only sent out the three different Zoya colors. I liked that the mag this month actually talked about the product we received.
> 
> My Jewelmint piece was a necklace/pin combo I haven't seen anyone here talk about yet. It was on a long gold colored chain maybe twenty inches and was a heart with red crystals with two doves holding the heart up. I don't see me wearing it as a necklace. I might put it on one of my coats. I like the message of peace that I think it reflects.


 
I actually liked the mag as well, loved the mod squad spread(?)/article(?)


----------



## BFaire06 (Dec 23, 2012)

I honestly just throw the glossymag away everytime lol


----------



## OiiO (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my jewelry piece, at first I thought it was a belt but then I figured out it's actually a necklace that wan be worn either long or wrapped twice.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 23, 2012)

Has anyone else had issues with taking the surveys for the items received in November glossybox. Last month was my first month &amp; I kept taking the survey but it would always log me out at the end &amp; ask to sign back in but wouldn't let me. Has anyone had issues with taking surveys?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my jewelry piece, at first I thought it was a belt but then I figured out it's actually a necklace that wan be worn either long or wrapped twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 23, 2012)

I love that! I hope I get a necklace or earrings over a ring or bracelet because I have pretty huge wrists and fingers since I'm still swollen from having my baby.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 23, 2012)

My mom, sis , and I all got that necklace and we luv it. It goes with everything- it looks awesome just worn long. Out of every jewel mint item I've seen, this was my fav!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 24, 2012)

I ended up getting the gangster wallet chain/belt thing from jewel mint. If anyone is interested in it let me know. I really wanted to try the body oil if anyone isn't feeling theirs. The bath salts smell pretty good.


----------



## Daliax29 (Dec 24, 2012)

How do I get to the trade thread? Sorry I'm new at this!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 24, 2012)

Each person can create their own thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multiples. You can look at each persons trade thread and send private messages to set up trades. There are also threads for trading specific things like nail polish where that list is a general everything list. You can look at all of the trade lists here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22537/buy-sell-trade


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 24, 2012)

Am I the only one that feels like the stuff from Jewelmint were cast offs?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I honestly just throw the glossymag away everytime lol


Me too.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too.


 Same here.  They rarely if ever seemed to feature products in our boxes, so I saw no point in reading them.  I expect to see promotional information about items they actually sent in those things.  Birchbox does a fairly decent job of only including stuff they sell in their little booklets.  Even if they don't send those things in our bags, at least we can buy them through the Birchbox shop if we really want them.  We don't have to go searching to figure out where to get Viva La Diva glitter eyeliner (in the Glossybox booklet), for example.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that feels like the stuff from Jewelmint were cast offs?


 I think some pretty nice and fairly popular things were sent out... I got the bottle necklace and the long opera necklace with pink pearls and both seem pretty popular.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 25, 2012)

I just got my first ever GB and I am not impressed at all.  I don't feel it came even close to being worth 20-some dollars.  I'll give them another month just to see but so far the only one I really like is Ipsy.

I just signed up for Lip Factory Inc.  That one looks promising.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 25, 2012)

Did my holiday nails with the Zoya Ziv and LOVED it!!! The polish goes on like a dream - are all Zoya polishes this good? It looked great even with one coat, but I did two for the extra sparkle. 

Seriously though, I might be a Zoya convert. 

This picture really doesn't do it much justice, but I had to show _something_.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2012)

Zoya polishes are amazing- love their formula &amp; nail brush! It makes manicures a breeze!!


----------



## Daliax29 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks CAPSLOCK!


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know...I got the hideous square bird nest looking bangle.


----------



## wxhailey (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm definitely a Zoya convert now as well... I've also been using the Oscar Blandi heat protectant on my hair and it definitely increases shine, though the fragrance is quite strong. I don't like the smell of the body oil at all, though the tiny portion of skin I put it on to test it seemed to drink it right up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 25, 2012)

I got the Zoya polish in Ziv, which is the color I wanted! I also got the Oscar Blandi Heat protectant spray, the Ecru hair oil, bath salts in White Tea, the Denise Richards hairspray, the pleats please, and I got two rings from Jewelmint, that I haven't seen before. They are really simple (one gold and one silver) and they fit my huge fingers! 
Overall I'm really happy! I got the nail polish color that I really wanted and the only thing I might not use is the heat spra however in winter I do blow dry my hair alot and when my hair grows out I will curl it occasionaly, so this will probably get used to! I'm super excited for next month. Plus I'm going to purchase the bath salts.


----------



## pride (Dec 25, 2012)

Agreeing that the Zoya polishes apply so nicely. Also I wasn't excited with the oscar blandi but I've tried it twice now and I appreciate it.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know...I got the hideous square bird nest looking bangle.


 
 I received the same bracelet... thinking of gifting in a white elephant gift exchange.  My hair oil package was empty.. no vial, just the cardboard container.  I emailed Glossybox CS, but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received the same bracelet... thinking of gifting in a white elephant gift exchange.  My hair oil package was empty.. no vial, just the cardboard container.  I emailed Glossybox CS, but haven't heard anything yet.


 Good luck with getting a response from CS...I've been emailing them since the first week of Dec about an issue I had with my one of my gift boxes and still no response. Their CS is beyond abysmal and is the main thing that keeps me from wanting to continue my subscription. Also what's a white elephant gift exchange?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 25, 2012)

I've never had trouble with Glossybox's customer service and I've contacted them twice so far.. I received a reply within the same day or next day.

I'm so sorry to hear that some of you girls are having trouble with contacting them! I think that their customer service is awesome; considering that they always help me out!

Anyways, Merry Christmas everyone! &lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did my holiday nails with the Zoya Ziv and LOVED it!!! The polish goes on like a dream - are all Zoya polishes this good? It looked great even with one coat, but I did two for the extra sparkle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 25, 2012)

Please keep all trade talk to the b/s/t area.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck with getting a response from CS...I've been emailing them since the first week of Dec about an issue I had with my one of my gift boxes and still no response. Their CS is beyond abysmal and is the main thing that keeps me from wanting to continue my subscription. *Also what's a white elephant gift exchange?*


 My office's white elephant exchange was how I got rid of my white tea bath salts (plus the PopSugar yoga dvd and a bottle of Three-Buck Chuck)!  I think it's sometimes called things like Yankee Swap or Dirty Santa.  Basically, everyone who wants to participate brings a wrapped gift.  There's usually a dollar limit placed on the exchange if you want to buy something, but just using something you already have is encouraged.  Sometimes reusing /regifting something you already have is required (it just depends on the group of people and whether everyone has random junk they want to give away).  Even better is if you have the same group of people and end up with something -- one group of my friends had a phenomenally ugly sculpture, and my office has a cribbage board -- that reappears year after year.  Whether it's a new purchase or something reused, the tackier, the better.  

Anyway.  Everyone brings a wrapped present.  Then everyone draws numbers and the first person picks out and opens a present from the wrapped things.  Here's where it gets fun:  The next person in numerical order can either take that person's unwrapped present or "steal" something that's already wrapped (tip:  If you're playing this in your office and your boss has a garden gnome representing her favorite sports team, DO NOT STEAL HER GNOME, especially if there are reviews/raises/bonuses in the near future).  If they take the unwrapped present, the person who had the present taken away gets to pick a new present.  Then the third person gets to pick from either of the unwrapped presents or any of the wrapped presents, and it continues in that vein until you reach the end of the people, and then the person who picked first gets to pick from all of the unwrapped presents.  Some groups use the rule that this sets off a chain reaction of stealing until someone decides to keep whatever they have, and some groups use the rule that the first person's pick-from-all-unwrapped-items ends it.  There's also usually a rule that states that an item can only be stolen three times, just so everyone doesn't steal the same thing over and over and *over*.  That gets boring (and long) *really* quickly.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had trouble with Glossybox's customer service and I've contacted them twice so far.. I received a reply within the same day or next day.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that's how it's been for me too. It's difficult for me to understand what would cause such a drastic difference in customer service!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how it's been for me too. It's difficult for me to understand what would cause such a drastic difference in customer service!


 it definitely is weird.. ;


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bath oil is available for trade. I have somewhat sensitive skin.


 If you're worried about sensitive skin, I tried it and it wasn't an issue. I'm not too impressed with the product in general, but irritation of sensitive skin wasn't one of the complaints.


----------



## xochitlsays (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a wish box.  Google "Abyssinian wish box."  Basically, you write a wish down on a little piece of paper, put it inside, and your wish will come true.  I've always been fascinated by them and really, really hoped I would get one, but, alas, that was not to be.


 

Thank you so much for this! I got the same necklace and nearly passed it off to my Sister because I had no clue what the little thing was all about.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 26, 2012)

That is how it was for me until this missing box. I subbed since day one and I had great CS. UNTIL NOW.



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how it's been for me too. It's difficult for me to understand what would cause such a drastic difference in customer service!


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is how it was for me until this missing box. I subbed since day one and I had great CS. UNTIL NOW.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one. I've tried twitter, I've tried emailing to no avail. I ordered several boxes for friends and for some reason one of the boxes is showing ordered and canceled at the same time. I knew it would be a problem so I emailed CS right away and waited and waited...no response. So now my friend didn't get her box, I've been charged for the box and GlossyBox CS is no where to be found.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I received the same bracelet... thinking of gifting in a white elephant gift exchange.  My hair oil package was empty.. no vial, just the cardboard container.  I emailed Glossybox CS, but haven't heard anything yet.


 My hair oil vial was missing too. Got the cardboard container but no product.


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair oil vial was missing too. Got the cardboard container but no product.


Same here.  No hair vial and my shower gel had leaked all over everything.  Really not a good first impression.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how it's been for me too. It's difficult for me to understand what would cause such a drastic difference in customer service!


No problems here either.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 26, 2012)

I though my vial was missing but it was deep in the bottom of the box. It fell out of the cardboard insert.


----------



## lovelywhim (Dec 26, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I absolutely loved the Zoya nail polish I got in this month's box! It was Electra.

I got this month because it was a little under $10 for me with the deal + Ebates. I won't be continuing the subscription though because I don't feel that it's worth +$20 for me. If they have more deals in the future, I'll probably swoop in for a single month purchase just for fun.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought 23 in the travel size and got 27 in gb. The 27 is almost perfect and just a tad dark but was perfect during the summer. I wear Mac nc30 foundation. I know I'm between 23-27 so I just have to mess with the ratio when I mix foundations. I am a true medium.


 Just got an email that the Missha order shipped today! Hope yours arrives soon too!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 26, 2012)

Pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 26, 2012)

> I just wanted to say that I absolutely loved the Zoya nail polish I got in this month's box! It was Electra. I got this month because it was a little under $10 for me with the deal + Ebates. I won't be continuing the subscription though because I don't feel that it's worth +$20 for me. If they have more deals in the future, I'll probably swoop in for a single month purchase just for fun.


I decided to do one more month because you can gift yourself the January sub for $15. I am a sucker lol.


----------



## Babs (Dec 26, 2012)

Super jealous.. not only is that an awesome box but you got two jewelmint pieces? I didn't get the oil and it seem like the other west coasters didn't either. Looks like it depends on the batch since everyone else around me got the same assortment with their multi box order. But then again I have enough of this really pretty Mark to lasts me through the rest of this decade. 



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Babs (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that the Missha order shipped today! Hope yours arrives soon too!


 My order shipped today too! Share pictures of your haul when it arrives!! I wish I knew where it was coming from so I can stalk the delivery guy.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2012)

I personally loved this month- I got the body oil, wella hair packet, mark lipstick, pleats perfume,zoya in ziv which is the gold- I prefer storm if anyone wants to trade and I got the long necklace with the metal feathers at the bottom. I thought this box was well worth it's price and I'm really looking forward to the man repeller box- bring it on glossybox... I'm excited!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 26, 2012)

I was jealous of not getting the oil too!  I was lucky and headed to the trades and was able to get some that way!  I am intrigued by the whole body oil thing and have never tried it before! 



> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super jealous.. not only is that an awesome box but you got two jewelmint pieces? I didn't get the oil and it seem like the other west coasters didn't either. Looks like it depends on the batch since everyone else around me got the same assortment with their multi box order. But then again I have enough of this really pretty Mark to lasts me through the rest of this decade.


----------



## Babs (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was jealous of not getting the oil too!  I was lucky and headed to the trades and was able to get some that way!  I am intrigued by the whole body oil thing and have never tried it before!


 Is the oil any good? I hear mix reviews about the smell but I love fragrant stuff. 

Also, you further prove my theory that Cali folks don't get oil. My main sub is coming next year (I know tell me about it.. complaints are pointless) so I am crossing my fingers, toes, hair, eyes for some of that awesome oil AND lipstick.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 27, 2012)

This is my first Glossybox, I decided to try it when the Black Friday promo came out. I'm pretty happy with my box. Though I'm a little confused.....are you supposed to get all of the items that the little card insert ists? I was missing 2 of the products listed. Also could someone help me out. I've heard mentions of taking surveys about the products we've received, to earn glossydots. how do we take these surveys? Also someone mentioned that you can gift yourself the Jan box for $15? Does this mean you'll receive 2 boxes (normal sub box and the $15 one) or just one box total? And my last question, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you earn enough dots for a free box, can you use those to pay for one of the monthly boxes? Thanks for all your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 27, 2012)

Am I the only person who hasn't received the December Glossybox yet?  I'm feeling lonely.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their wierd box-looking necklace, PM me. I just started compiling my trade list and it does not have everything, but let me know your wishlist and I am sure I can find good things you might like.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 27, 2012)

I also can no longer find the account log in tab on the website. This is strange.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 27, 2012)

> This is my first Glossybox, I decided to try it when the Black Friday promo came out. I'm pretty happy with my box. Though I'm a little confused.....are you supposed to get all of the items that the little card insert ists? I was missing 2 of the products listed. Also could someone help me out. I've heard mentions of taking surveys about the products we've received, to earn glossydots. how do we take these surveys? Also someone mentioned that you can gift yourself the Jan box for $15? Does this mean you'll receive 2 boxes (normal sub box and the $15 one) or just one box total? And my last question, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you earn enough dots for a free box, can you use those to pay for one of the monthly boxes? Thanks for all your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, u should receive 1 of each product on the product card. If your missing something send gb an email- they'll eventually get back to you and do the right thing. The surveys come up usually 2-3 weeks after receiving your box- in order to get a free box u need 1000 glossy points- which is approx 10 box reviews - u do receive glossy dots for referrals too- I think it's 200/referral. Sorry I can't help u out with all your questions- I'm sure someone on here can


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order shipped today too! Share pictures of your haul when it arrives!! I wish I knew where it was coming from so I can stalk the delivery guy.


 LOL! It's so gratifying to see all the products we purchased at 30% off now back to the original prices!

I am also surprised it shipped so quickly since it was the holidays and Missha had the "please allow 2 weeks" disclaimer on their site.

Btw, last January they had a huge sale on their clearance items (70% off).

I wonder if they will do the same next week?

Here is what I ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Product Price Quantity Size Total




*M Perfect Cover BB Cream SPF 42 PA+++ #23 Natural Beige*
$29.99$20.99
50ml
$20.99
 




*M Signature Real Complete BB Cream SPF25 PA++ ($60 gift) (No.23/Natural Yellow Beige)*
$45.99$0.00
45g
$0.00
 




*[santa Gift] Stars on Nail*
$0.00
  $0.00
 




*2012 F/W Sensual Smoky Look Limited Lip Kit*
$40.00$28.00
  $28.00
 




*M Perfect Cover BB Cream (New Subscriber First Purchase) #21 Light Beige*
$29.99$0.00
  $0.00
 




*Signature Glam Art Rouge SPF15/PA+ [2012 S/S] SPK106*
$15.99$11.19
3.5g
$11.19
 




*Speedy Solution Firming Eye Patch*
$1.49$1.04
  $1.04
 




*Real Essential Sheet Mask Collagen*
$2.99$2.09
25g
$2.09
 




*Real Essential Sheet Mask CoenzymeQ10*
$2.99$2.09
25g
$2.09
      Coupon Title Discount Minimum Purchase Amount Expiration Date



 New Subscriber First Purchase Gift - M Perfect Cover BB Cream #21   $ 1 12/27/2012 
Total : $65.40 Discount Total : -$0.00 Subtotal : $65.40 Free Ground Delivery Shipping : $0.00 Tax : $0.00 *Payment Total :*
*$65.40*

Sorry guys for this Missha interruption on the GB thread!



>


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only person who hasn't received the December Glossybox yet?  I'm feeling lonely.


 No, I order one for a friend and no box.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, u should receive 1 of each product on the product card. If your missing something send gb an email- they'll eventually get back to you and do the right thing. The surveys come up usually 2-3 weeks after receiving your box- in order to get a free box u need 1000 glossy points- which is approx 10 box reviews - u do receive glossy dots for referrals too- I think it's 200/referral. Sorry I can't help u out with all your questions- I'm sure someone on here can


 Thank you! I appreciate the help!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair oil vial was missing too. Got the cardboard container but no product.


 Mine was under the "stuffing". It slipped out but I found it under all the shredded paper.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also can no longer find the account log in tab on the website. This is strange.


 I had this issue too, it like fell off the page. I have  HUGE screen so I just made my browser window bigger and it was there.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was under the "stuffing". It slipped out but I found it under all the shredded paper.


 Same thing happened to me!


----------



## Brittann (Dec 27, 2012)

> LOL! It's so gratifying to see all the products we purchased at 30% off now back to the original prices! I am also surprised it shipped so quickly since it was the holidays and Missha had the "please allow 2 weeks" disclaimer on their site. Btw, last January they had a huge sale on their clearance items (70% off). I wonder if they will do the same next week? Here is what I ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry guys for this Missha interruption on the GB thread! Wow! That's awesome that you already got your order! I placed two orders and I can't wait to get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you like everything you ordered?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 27, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 27, 2012)

I so wanted the knuckle rings and got the silver filigree bracelet. I am still silently crying lol!


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 27, 2012)

I checked through all of the confetti.  Nope.  Nothing.  I was also missing the product card.  It just wasn't there at all.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super jealous.. not only is that an awesome box but you got two jewelmint pieces? I didn't get the oil and it seem like the other west coasters didn't either. Looks like it depends on the batch since everyone else around me got the same assortment with their multi box order. But then again I have enough of this really pretty Mark to lasts me through the rest of this decade.


 I'm west coast and also did not get the bath oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to try it. Also one jewelry piece and both of my boxes were identical.


----------



## Shayna11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I personally don't like the smell of the bath oil at all =/  It seems kinda old lady-ish.  It must be the jasmine.  I don't even know what to do with it.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally don't like the smell of the bath oil at all =/  It seems kinda old lady-ish.  It must be the jasmine.  I don't even know what to do with it.


I am sure a few ladies on this thread would take it off your hands.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup I love it and count me among those who would be happy to give it a home  I'm. Really enjoying it!



> I am sure a few ladies on this thread would take it off your hands. :icon_lol:


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 28, 2012)

I finally heard back on the "wrong item/card" issue. Apparently they put the wrong cards in some of the boxes and the box contents are correct. Which is slipshod, especially with gift boxes having this mistake in them. Poor customer service FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## kat46 (Dec 28, 2012)

did anyone else get extra boxes? I already received my two boxes, one regular sub and one gift box, before Christmas. Today I got two more boxes in the mail? I havent opened them. I'm not sure what to do. Just send them back? I hate emailing them because they take sooooo long to answer.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 28, 2012)

weirdly, it looks like they sent them the day before I received the first set.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 28, 2012)

I personally loved the jasmine oil- the smell lasted forever. My bf on the other hand is not a fan- I told him too bad, learn to love...lol!


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I personally loved the jasmine oil- the smell lasted forever. My bf on the other hand is not a fan- I told him too bad, learn to love...lol!







I am pretty good about just getting things that the hubby likes. Once in awhile I REALLY like something he doesn't and he has to suck it up.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else get extra boxes? I already received my two boxes, one regular sub and one gift box, before Christmas. Today I got two more boxes in the mail? I havent opened them. I'm not sure what to do. Just send them back? I hate emailing them because they take sooooo long to answer.


I have had this happen a couple times with companies. Every time they have told me to keep it. No one wants to pay the shipping to send it back.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else get extra boxes? I already received my two boxes, one regular sub and one gift box, before Christmas. Today I got two more boxes in the mail? I havent opened them. I'm not sure what to do. Just send them back? I hate emailing them because they take sooooo long to answer.


 I think you should keep them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should keep them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Part of me wants to... then I feel guilty. Ah... but it's their mistake.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 28, 2012)

Keep them. They owe me a box and the CS I am dealing with is too dense to actually read my account to see my sub was paid for in June but commenced in July. They are shoddy and sloppy and that is what happens when you are shoddy and sloppy. You lose merchandise.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 28, 2012)

I caved and opened them. The curiosity was killing me! Two more completely identical boxes... lol! At least they are different from the other two identical boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2012)

Yep, their service is so bad, I wouldn't feel guilty about keeping them at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I would send them a courtesy email and offer to return them ( and of course return the duplicates). They almost certainly won't ask for you to return them, but you don't want them to count as boxes that they sent and then not send January, or some such.


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of me wants to... then I feel guilty. Ah... but it's their mistake


 I think you got my missing box lol


----------



## Brittann (Dec 29, 2012)

> My order shipped yesterday. I didn't get it yet. This is just what I ordered. I can't wait for it to arrive! What did you get?Â


 The Style Swirl Tint Balm SPF10 RD01 $11.99$4.80 $4.80 M Perfect Cover BB Cream (New Subscriber First Purchase) #21 Light Beige $29.99$0.00 $0.00 MISSHA The Style Glam Fit Gloss RD01 $7.99$3.20 3.6g $3.20 MISSHA The Style Glam Fit Gloss PK01 $7.99$3.20 3.6g $3.20 The Style Art Designing Pore Cover Balm $14.99$6.00 $6.00 M Lip &amp; Cheek Dual Cream Pot No. 01 $12.99$9.09 $9.09 The Style Neon Tint Gloss SPF15 Marine Blue $12.99$5.20 7.5ml $5.20 The Style Neon Tint Gloss SPF15 Muse Red $12.99$5.20 7.5ml $5.20 The Style Eye Prime Boomer Beige $5.99$4.19 $4.19 Time Revolution Night Repair Science Activator Ampoule ($100 gift) $52.98$0.00 $0.00 The Style Pearl Eye Liner $6.99$4.89 $4.89 [santa Gift] 5 Pure Source Sheet Masks $9.95$0.00 21g*5 $0.00 Speedy Solution Firming Eye Patch $1.49$1.04 $10.40 The Style Dual Eye Tip PK01 $7.99$5.59 NET WT. 0.5g * 25 ml $5.59 Pure Source Sheet Mask Aloe $1.99$1.39 21g $4.17 The Style Under Eye Brightener Light Beige $5.99$4.19 $4.19 Pure Source Sheet Mask Caviar $1.99$1.39 21g $4.17 The Style Aceton-free Cream Nail Color Remover &amp; Massage $9.99$6.99 $6.99 Pure Source Sheet Mask Honey $1.99$1.39 21g $4.17 Pure Source Sheet Mask Pearl $1.99$1.39 21g $4.17 Pure Source Sheet Mask Raspberry $1.99$1.39 21g $4.17 [Travel Size] M Shiny BB Cream SPF27 PA++ (20ml) $8.99$6.29 20ml $6.29 The Style Beautiful Tint No.01 Moist Pink $12.99$9.09 8g $9.09 The Style Glow Tint Balm SPF18 RD01 (Rose Red) $12.00$8.40 $8.40 The Style Beautiful Tint No.02 Moist Red $12.99$9.09 8g $9.09 Black Ghassoul Tightening Mask $8.99$6.29 95g $6.29 This is what I ordered in my first order and I still have another order on the way! I really like everything that I got. The packaging is really cute including the boxes that the makeup comes in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Style Swirl Tint Balm SPF10 RD01
> ...


 This is an insanely fantastic order! My first order is supposed to arrive today (and then I have another one behind it too!)

I broke it up into two orders so I could get two of the free Signature BB Creams. (Didn't want the serum I am in serum overload)

I started a Missha post over in the Sales and Coupons forum btw,...they are having their HUGE winter sale now, so prices are even better then when we bought over the holidays.

I will post my haul over there when it arrives!

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!

How is the consistency for the glosses and lipsticks btw?


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 29, 2012)

It is quite comforting to know that I am not alone in my beauty product obsession. I have soooo much stuff that I will never be able to use it all but I love it!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is quite comforting to know that I am not alone in my beauty product obsession. I have soooo much stuff that I will never be able to use it all but I love it!


My mom is visiting from out of town and I scared her with my makeup collection. She thinks I have a problem. I think it's quite small compared to the ones I've seen on here!!!!!


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 29, 2012)

Where can I look to see some collections. Now I am curious to see how compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where can I look to see some collections. Now I am curious to see how compare


 I seriously downsized mine! Someone posted one recently on here that was awesome but I can't remember what thread. I just have a 2.5 feet wide and about 2 ft deep drawer full, then about 4 glossyboxes full, then another bigger box, a big cosmetic bag full, and a few ipsy bags with stuff. It's pretty small considering I recently threw a bunch of expired stuff away. I think it's very modest, but considering I'm a SAHM with no where to go I guess it could look like a lot.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm just saw this post on facebook.

Quote: Zoya said earlier today that "Electra is sold out and will not be coming back." Hope that helps, so you don't have to keep checking for it to be back in stock. It may still be in some Ulta stores, and there's a bunch on eBay.
I couldn't actually find where Zoya themselves said that, but if you got Electra and don't want it, you should try selling it XD;


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 29, 2012)

> Hmmm just saw this post on facebook. I couldn't actually find where Zoya themselves said that, but if you got Electra and don't want it, you should try selling it XD;


 Nice, lol. So today I came back for the day to pick up my 2 boxes and behold! There were 4 boxes waiting for me. I thought the Glossy Santa was especially generous until I opened 4 identical boxes! -.- 3 of them had the same ring.. which all look either really vintage (or bad tarnish) down to the 4 Electra nail polishes.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where can I look to see some collections. Now I am curious to see how compare


This is where you can find and post your new hauls and your makeup stashes: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/95/hauls-and-stashes


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 29, 2012)

I went through some of my stuff this morning to update my tradelist and I was a little surprised at how much I actually have


----------



## Brittann (Dec 29, 2012)

> This is an insanely fantastic order! My first order is supposed to arrive today (and then I have another one behind it too!) I broke it up into two orders so I could get two of the free Signature BB Creams. (Didn't want the serum I am in serum overload) I started a Missha post over in the Sales and Coupons forum btw,...they are having their HUGE winter sale now, so prices are even better then when we bought over the holidays. I will post my haul over there when it arrives! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!! How is the consistency for the glosses and lipsticks btw?


 Yep, I like their BB Creams too! I really like the glosses and lipsticks that I bought...they aren't too sticky, they are moisturizing and they stay on decently.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so confused... I've been using the oil after I showered- like a lotion. My bf read the container and said I'm suppose to use it in the shower after I bathe. What's the proper way to use- I was thinking it was like body oil- am I wrong??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so confused... I've been using the oil after I showered- like a lotion. My bf read the container and said I'm suppose to use it in the shower after I bathe. What's the proper way to use- I was thinking it was like body oil- am I wrong??


 It's a body oil, they suggest using it in the shower I think to avoid messes, and after you bathe because it is best absorbed while the skin is still warm and damp, your pores are open. I have been putting it in my bath water, personally, but I normally apply oils outside of the shower, and I never make messes with them.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 30, 2012)

I put it in my hand while in the shower and rub it all over. Last night I used it in bath water and it was awesome. I REALLY love this stuff. The smell is strong but I find once it's mixed with the water the smell mellows.
 

My skin was so soft after I use it I think I'll keep it in my regular routine.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I put it in my hand while in the shower and rub it all over. Last night I used it in bath water and it was awesome. I REALLY love this stuff. The smell is strong but I find once it's mixed with the water the smell mellows.
> 
> My skin was so soft after I use it I think I'll keep it in my regular routine.


So jealous. I enjoyed the smell and I love bath oils. Would have been perfect if it didn't give me a raging migraine.


----------



## birchhughes (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So jealous. I enjoyed the smell and I love bath oils. Would have been perfect if it didn't give me a raging migraine.


 I love oils too but this one wasalso way too strong for me, I had to trade it. Not to go on about The Body Shop again but I use their beauty oil sometimes after the shower. I have the coconut one now but will prob get sweet lemon next time as I looooove that scent of theirs. I also like philosophy body scrubs because they are nice and oily to use in the shower.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 30, 2012)

It is so funny how different smells do different things for people. This jasmine oil is perfect for me... Strong, but nice. I get headaches from many perfumes, including the Pleats Please and I haven't tried anything from the body shop in years as the smell of the store gave me a headache the last time I went in, ten or so years ago. I can't avoid Barh and Body Works as the smell seeps out into the mall but would if I could as the smells there also give me a headache. As for the oil... I do use it in the shower. I think that if your skin is still damp and your pores are open the oils holds the moisture in, so I've always used oils in the shower before I dry off. It seems to help my skin stay soft longer.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## wxhailey (Dec 30, 2012)

Has anyone been able to complete their December product surveys yet? Mine aren't showing up and I received my box a few weeks ago :/


----------



## merkington (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey ladies! I just got my box today. I haven't seen anyone with the same box so I thought I'd post what I got!! I got....

ModelCo lipgloss/lipstick duo (fullsize)

OC8 Professional Mattifying gel (fullsize) Pleats Please The hair serum foil packet Oscar blandi heat styling spray jewelmint necklace (the one with the colored beads around the chain, it's really super pretty!)
 
 
Just wondering if anyone has received these products and what they think of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 30, 2012)

wow! that's an amazing box...mine sucked downkey bawls, except for the Zoya...wait, aren't you supposed to get 5 items...you got 4, the hair serum and Pleats Please are supposed to be extras...


----------



## Mystica (Dec 31, 2012)

So, I've been seeing Avon salespeople leaving comments on Glossybox unboxing videos, saying that they sell Mark Cosmetics and leaving their info.

I would have preferred to have received a lipstick in my box, but I'm not really sure what to make of seeing random Avon ladies making the rounds to solicit business in youtube comment sections...





What do you guys think?  Seems kind of unorthodox to me, but then again, if someone wants Mark makeup, they're probably gonna need an Avon lady, sooo, I dunno what to think...given the nature of that business.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to complete their December product surveys yet? Mine aren't showing up and I received my box a few weeks ago :/


 I doubt the December box surveys will show up until mid-January. They seem to be a month late with those.



> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I just got my box today. I haven't seen anyone with the same box so I thought I'd post what I got!! I got....
> 
> ...


----------



## wxhailey (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt the December box surveys will show up until mid-January. They seem to be a month late with those.


 Thanks! Only on my second box so I haven't yet gotten accustomed to the timing on everything.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 31, 2012)

So,I emailed glossybox on 12/27 at 2:18pm about my missing Zoya. I received a reply stating they were behind with emails but would get back with me soon. I received a reply today stating they were sending me a replacement Zoya. Hopefully anyone waiting on a reply should hear back soon! I hope it gets to me soon (they are closed till Wednesday) and I'm so happy my first issue was dealt with. WHEW!!!!! (Hope I didn't jinx myself!)


----------



## Tica89 (Dec 31, 2012)

Same thing happened to me, the only thing that was different was the jewelmint pieces other then that exact same box.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to complete their December product surveys yet? Mine aren't showing up and I received my box a few weeks ago :/


 No surveys here yet! I think they usually take their time with posting those.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I just got my box today. I haven't seen anyone with the same box so I thought I'd post what I got!! I got....
> 
> ...


 That is the same box I received. I'm assuming this one is the gift one I purchased for a friend since I'd received both the

OC8 and ModelCo lipgloss/stick duo before. I was surprised that there wasn't a Zoya polish as I was under the impression that ALL the boxes received both a Zoya polish and a Jewelmint piece. This box has the bird cage bracelet which is quite odd in that it is not hinged. i have very small wrists, but can barely  get it on (afraid to put it on all the way that I won't be able to get it off). And in what I'm assuming was my reg. sub box the jewelmint piece was a silver ring with a large circle with what looks just like those round sprinkles/pearls in semi-bright colors. its very chunky and uncomfortable as it restricts movement of my middle and pinky fingers. i would NEVER purchase either jewelmint piece and there is NO way that the value of each is approx. $30, more like $3 (IF even that!)
and i'm still waiting for a replacement Nov box as mine came missing several things. I'm quite unhappy with the lack of prompt customer service. I first emailed CS during the first couple days of Dec. regarding the sloppy Nov. box and a week or so later was told they'd send out a new box, but no tracking number arrived in my email nor has a box landed on my doorstep. I understand it is the holidays, but there is still no excuse for such poor customer service. did anyone else have any problems with either the Nov or the Dec boxes? Did anyone else purchase a gift box during one of the sales?


----------



## missana90 (Jan 1, 2013)

I purchased the December box on Black Friday and then a few days later I ordered a gift box. I received one box but now the other. Is it normal to take this long? Has this happened to anyone else this month? Is there a number to call them? Or should I just email them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AMaas (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi,

New to the group but wanted to chime in on the question from wldflowur13 about whether you are supposed to get every item that Glossybox shows each month.  I don't think you do get all the items.  I have been subscribing for several months and I've never received all the items in one box. 

I looked at some of the other threads on this forum and it looks like people get different boxes each time.  Am I missing something? 

Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my first Glossybox, I decided to try it when the Black Friday promo came out. I'm pretty happy with my box. Though I'm a little confused.....are you supposed to get *all of the items that the little card insert ist*s? I was missing 2 of the products listed. Also could someone help me out. I've heard mentions of taking surveys about the products we've received, to earn glossydots. how do we take these surveys? Also someone mentioned that you can gift yourself the Jan box for $15? Does this mean you'll receive 2 boxes (normal sub box and the $15 one) or just one box total? And my last question, I promise
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 It looks like there are two different questions here.  wldflowur13 is asking about the card that arrives in the box.  Yes, you should get every item listed on that card.  AMaas seems to be asking about the products listed on the Glossybox website.  Those are all of the items that are sent out in the various boxes, kind of like Birchbox's page where they list everything they sent out in a particular month, whether you received it or not.  You will typically only get five of those items, although there have been occasions where they send out something that isn't listed on the site (one month, I got a blush that wasn't on that month's page, although it did show up on another month's page.  I don't know whether it was up on my survey page because they never got around to putting my surveys up that month despite multiple requests).

And as for taking surveys, they will put surveys up on your account eventually under the SURVEYS link on your account page.  Last month, the November surveys went up around December 7th.  My October surveys never went up, though, so I emailed them five or six times over a period of more than two weeks starting after everyone else had already reported having their surveys posted.  I think I actually had my November box before they ever responded.  I *know* people were receiving them because my last request to them was to see if they would just give me the points already since the next round of boxes were in-hand for some people.  They gave me 500 Glossydots instead of putting up the surveys.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And as for taking surveys, they will put surveys up on your account eventually under the SURVEYS link on your account page.  Last month, the November surveys went up around December 7th.  My October surveys never went up, though, so I emailed them five or six times over a period of more than two weeks starting after everyone else had already reported having their surveys posted.  I think I actually had my November box before they ever responded.  I *know* people were receiving them because my last request to them was to see if they would just give me the points already since the next round of boxes were in-hand for some people.  They gave me 500 Glossydots instead of putting up the surveys.


 They gave you _500_ Glossydots for just one missing round of surveys? That's odd because each survey is only worth 20 Glossydots.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2013)

> They gave you _500_ Glossydots for just one missingÂ round of surveys? That's odd because each survey is only worth 20 Glossydots.


 I think it was more because I was really, *really* pissed off at their complete lack of response for more than two weeks. It seemed like a scramble to save a customer on the verge of canceling. It might have worked if the boxes I've received since weren't boxes of fail for me.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 2, 2013)

Dang, this was my first Glossybox and I didn't even know about the surveys! :/     It probably doesn't matter since I cancelled anyway.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was more because I was really, *really* pissed off at their complete lack of response for more than two weeks. It seemed like a scramble to save a customer on the verge of canceling. It might have worked if the boxes I've received since weren't boxes of fail for me.


 Holy crap, I can't even get my Argan Oil replaced, 500 points would make me happy, LOL!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 2, 2013)

I've given up. Four emails got me nothing but stress. It would be fun to get accidental too much stuff or extra points, but I think they have my email address on "ignore", and I'll just be great foul I've gotten my boxes so far at a good discount and quit being bothered by their lack of response. I just won't ever pay full price for a box, unlike other subs that are worth their full price to me.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've given up. Four emails got me nothing but stress. It would be fun to get accidental too much stuff or extra points, but I think they have my email address on "ignore", and I'll just be great foul I've gotten my boxes so far at a good discount and quit being bothered by their lack of response. I just won't ever pay full price for a box, unlike other subs that are worth their full price to me.


that is why I cancelled them.  The CS issues make them not worth it.  If they resolved them, they would be a box (for me at least) to sub to.


----------



## AMaas (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there are two different questions here.  wldflowur13 is asking about the card that arrives in the box.  Yes, you should get every item listed on that card.  AMaas seems to be asking about the products listed on the Glossybox website.  Those are all of the items that are sent out in the various boxes, kind of like Birchbox's page where they list everything they sent out in a particular month, whether you received it or not.  You will typically only get five of those items, although there have been occasions where they send out something that isn't listed on the site (one month, I got a blush that wasn't on that month's page, although it did show up on another month's page.  I don't know whether it was up on my survey page because they never got around to putting my surveys up that month despite multiple requests).


 You know what, meaganola, you are right!  I wasn't separating "box in card" with what is listed on the site.  Duh!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for clarifying.

I wish they would allow you to see the different boxes like Birchbox does.  I did just update my survey and lied about my age, because I've been getting a lot of skincare stuff lately and would rather see more makeup...hope that works!


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 3, 2013)

So I actually haven't received my December box yet, in case anybody else has had this same problem. The last and only entry to the tracking number, is that the electronic shipping info was received by the shipper. Several emails and phone calls later (I feel like I have been very patient and reasonable up until this point, being as it supposedly "shipped" on December 12th), and I still have nothing. This is what I just wrote to them:

 
To whom it may concern:
 
I actually just got off the phone with USPS and Newgistics, to figure out what happened to my box. I have a case # with both USPS and Newgistics in case you would like them to call for yourself and see what happened. Apparently, according to the lady that I spoke with at Newgistics, they received the digital data for the box, but have not received the package yet, to send out. So, in response to your earlier email about this being a shipping problem, IT IS NOT. According to them, you never even sent the box out to be delivered to begin with. I have been very reasonable with overlooking all of the people talking about your crappy customer service and lost boxes, etc., since I have never experienced this myself. But I am appalled at the attitude and behavior of your customer service reps, and your service in general for the month of December. I am already going to be charged for the month of January before I even get a box for December. If I do not get my December box in a reasonable amount of time, you can rest assured that I will cancel my subscription and dispute the December charge with my bank for being charged for something that I never received. By the way, you guys should answer your phone. I have called a total of *38 times* in the past few hours trying to get a hold of somebody to talk to about this, and never got anything but your answering machine. Your products are great, and this used to be my favorite subscription service, but I think you guys have a lot to learn when it comes to customer service and running a business. You may have bit off more than you can chew.

Sincerely,

Melanie


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 3, 2013)

The products are great but the customer service is abysmal. My friend still hasn't received her December box. I want to tell them to get off twitter and facebook and address their customer service issues.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The products are great but the customer service is abysmal. My friend still hasn't received her December box. I want to tell them to get off twitter and facebook and address their customer service issues.


 
No doubt


----------



## BFaire06 (Jan 3, 2013)

after receiving three absolutely identical boxes, i cancelled my glossy box.  not really their fault that i got three of the same boxes, but now i have a bunch of crap i don't know what to do with.


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 3, 2013)

I haven't received my box yet either, and have been getting the run around that I need to contact the shipping companies because Glossybox has sent it.  I wonder if there is a lost palette sitting at Glossybox and everyone in the same area is missing their box.  I am in the upper midwest (Iowa).  Where are the rest of the people located who haven't received their boxes?


----------



## lolitam (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after receiving three absolutely identical boxes, i cancelled my glossy box.  not really their fault that i got three of the same boxes, but now i have a bunch of crap i don't know what to do with.


So what did you get?!  I'm thinking you could put some of your unwanted items up for trade...

I ordered 4 boxes at different times and so they were all different.  2 were gifts shipped directly to the recipients, 1 was for myself at the beginning of the month and 1 I ordered after I received my first Dec. box.   

The first 3 boxes had the Zoya polish (electra and storm,) different Jewelmint pieces, the Marc clickstick or Denise Richards spray, the bath salts,  the oil, the Pleats Please, and the Wella packet.

I gave my Zoya polish, lipstick, and bath salts as gifts because I figured I'd get them again in my second Dec. box but* Nope!*  In my second box, which arrived a few days after Christmas (I ordered very late in the month and knew it would arrive towards Jan.) I recvd the Modelco lipstick/gloss combo and the OC8 Mattifying stuff, both of which I got in a previous glossybox but they're both nice high value items.  Then the Oscar Blandi spray, Pleats Please, Wella hair packet, and Jewelmint piece (jewelmint piece was different than the previous Dec. boxes.)

I'm a little bummed that I gave away my Zoya polish because I wanted it! That'll teach me to expect duplicate boxes.

In case anyone is curious, the Jewelmint pieces I received were-

silver birds nest bangle (small opening but cute)

silver bottle necklace (LOVE this!)

long earrings with feathers - I didn't get to see this one in person, gifted box

and one more piece that I didn't get to see because it was a gift

I will eventually put up a trade link for some of the stuff I got.  But overall, I was very pleased with the contents of the boxes and the cost per box - I did go through ebates and I also used $5 off codes for 2 of the 4 boxes.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh, I feel for those of you getting the runaround from Glossybox.  I have never had issues that required interacting with customer service yet, but if I was having trouble like some of you are I would be really frustrated!


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 3, 2013)

> I haven't received my box yet either, and have been getting the run around that I need to contact the shipping companies because Glossybox has sent it.Â  I wonder if there is a lost palette sitting at Glossybox and everyone in the same area is missing their box.Â  I am in the upper midwest (Iowa).Â  Where are the rest of the people located who haven't received their boxes? Â


 I'm from Oregon


----------



## JessP (Jan 3, 2013)

I visited family for the holidays and my GB arrived the day after I left (ugh) so I'm finally picking it up today! It will be fun to see which variations I end up getting - hoping for a fun JewelMint piece and a non-gold Zoya polish.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 3, 2013)

> Oh, I feel for those of you getting the runaround from Glossybox.Â  I have never had issues that required interacting with customer service yet, but if I was having trouble like some of you are I would be really frustrated!


 I felt the same way towards everybody who had these bad experiences. I have been with them since day one, and loved every single box. I just think they should be really ashamed of themselves for treating their customers this way. It seems the only way to get a response out them is to harass them on Facebook or Twitter, and even then, they just say, "oh we'll give customer service your name".


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 3, 2013)

For me, I ordered 2 boxes (and somehow ended up with 4) at different times (cyber monday and a gift). Unfortunately all the boxes are identical. I'm surprised about having two extra ones, but it's kinda disappointing when I was hoping for mattifying gel and maybe some variation in the jeweled pieces. So I might also put mine up for trade. lol

But I have separate issues as well with the surveys from November. I feel that 20pts isn't sufficient for the weird format and confusing directions.



> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what did you get?!  I'm thinking you could put some of your unwanted items up for trade...
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 3, 2013)

I cannot believe that some people are getting multiple boxes and others are getting none. I bet the multiple boxes are the result of mislabeling and actually belong to the overlooked subscribers!

I am having a different issue- GB is claiming my subscription ended in November when I paid from July to December! I have been arguing like crazy with them, including sending screencaps  with explanations and all sorts of screeching. Never could get through on the phone either- just like everyone else! Insane. They claim they are sending me December's box. Believe it when I see it. I have ordered January's as a one off so I can get enough dots for a free February. URG!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a bit worried because my 3 month subscription ended in Dec. and there was no way on the website that I could find to change it to a month to month charge. I never could contact GB CS, nor get a reply other than the " We are overloaded" to my emails.
I initially had a month to month sub. but GB CS convinced me to change it to a 3 month in Sept.. so it ended in Dec.

I had reviewed every Glossybox US box since they started shipping them, but since I didn't see any way to change my subscription back to a month to month charge, I had to completely sign up again. I have no idea if my GlossyDots transferred or if I will get a box or get two boxes.

One just never knows with Glossybox. I got 2 December boxes. Identical in every way, but totally OK because I love the bath oil, the Jewelmint silver bottle necklace and the lipstick. I gave the second silver bottle necklace and the 2 gold nail polishes to friends, who are used to my sub box lil gifties.  I am loving the 2 bottles of bath oil. I will use the bath crystals and the 2nd lipstick. Lipstick color is perfect for me in the winter.

Glossybox would be perfect if they would hire more/ better CS. It's kinda strange to me that their headquarters phone number is a mobile phone... which never gets answered..


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 4, 2013)

> I'm a bit worried because my 3 month subscription ended in Dec. and there was no way on the website that I could find to change it to a month to month charge. I never could contact GB CS, nor get a reply other than the " We are overloaded" to my emails. I initially had a month to month sub. but GB CS convinced me to change it to a 3 month in Sept.. so it ended in Dec. I had reviewed every Glossybox US box since they started shipping them, but since IÂ didn't see any way to change my subscription back to a month to month charge, I had to completely sign up again. I have no idea if my GlossyDots transferred or if I will get a box or get two boxes. One just never knows with Glossybox. I got 2 December boxes. Identical in every way, but totally OK because I love the bath oil, the Jewelmint silver bottle necklace and the lipstick. I gave the second silver bottle necklace and the 2 gold nail polishes to friends, who are used to my sub box lil gifties.Â  I am loving the 2 bottles of bath oil. IÂ will use the bath crystals and the 2nd lipstick. Lipstick color is perfect for me in the winter. Glossybox would be perfect if they would hire more/ better CS. It's kinda strange to me thatÂ theirÂ headquartersÂ phone number is a mobile phone... which never gets answered..


 I have to agree with you with hiring more cs representatives and it doesn't seem very professional to use a mobile phone number if one isn't on call to pick it up.


----------



## JessP (Jan 4, 2013)

Just wanted to share my GB variations as I was finally able to grab my box yesterday! I got the Zoya in Electra and the little bird drop earrings from JewelMint. Love both items!


----------



## madcute (Jan 4, 2013)

a little late but here's my December box. I love eye cream and the JewelMint rings!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 4, 2013)

Huh.

I got a tracking email for my Glossybox.  I got my Glossybox in the expected delivery time in the tracking email, but tracking email didn't show it had left NJ.  So I was surprised when it showed up.  

Well...I've been watching the tracking email and it looks to me like a second box might just be coming my direction.  It made movement into CA today.  Guess I should see what GB says... I half hope they let me keep it to see if I get a JM piece I like and hopefully a different Zoya.  And maybe I'll get the body oil instead of the hair spray this time...

FWIW: I was content with my box although I'm NOT enjoying the Denise Richards hairspray at all.  While I rarely use hair spray, when I do I'm sticking with my Bumble &amp; Bumble.  And I got Electra for my nail polish!  Whew.

-L


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 5, 2013)

I think nelliebelle is right. There have been an awful lot of people getting double boxes when they should be getting one, and an awful lot of people not getting any box when they should be getting one. I'm not sure how that happened, but it looks like the missing boxes went to other people. I am hesitant to bring this up to customer service, since I have had such rotten luck with them. I wonder if it's even worth it.....I'm really pissed about not getting my box though; I got charged just like everyone else did. They never fail to collect their money on time, but getting their products out has been kind of a crap shoot lately.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

You need to do something. It is NOT RIGHT for you to lose your money! I have asked for a guarantee in writing that I am getting a December box; I am going to pay for January, get my freebie in February, then cancel for something else. May try the new seasons box or pick up PopSugar again, or an extra sample society. At least with SS I can get excellent CS!



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think nelliebelle is right. There have been an awful lot of people getting double boxes when they should be getting one, and an awful lot of people not getting any box when they should be getting one. I'm not sure how that happened, but it looks like the missing boxes went to other people. I am hesitant to bring this up to customer service, since I have had such rotten luck with them. I wonder if it's even worth it.....I'm really pissed about not getting my box though; I got charged just like everyone else did. They never fail to collect their money on time, but getting their products out has been kind of a crap shoot lately.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 5, 2013)

I remembered after reading back a few pages that I replied to the $15 " gift box" offer. The one with the totally rude email to the recipient, who luckily was also me.

That's why I got 2 boxes,  I bought an extra with the $15 offer.. but I did think they would send at least a bit of variation.

I knew they didn't send me an extra box by mistake but I ordered so much stuff during the holidays that I had forgotten about their offer and their really rude way of presenting it to the recipient. With GB,. I have come to expect rudeness/ neglect, but I totally love most of the boxes' contents! It's a LOVE/ HATE relationship!! The people who curate the boxes are savvy and innovative, but their CS dept.s a sick joke!! 

*On a positive and happy note: Does anyone else totally LOVE the bath and shower oil? I want to buy the full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love the way my skin feels and smells for hours longer than any lotion lasts on me. I threw away the boxes and cards and have no idea what company's product it is*.. I really don't want to look at my " new" account right now either until I know I can get a real live person on the other end of the phone.....

I think most of you KWIM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
"You take the good, you take the bad, you take them all and there you have Glossybox, Glossybox".


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2013)

Love the jasmine bath oil... My bf hated the scent of it til I reminded him of the smell of jasmine in New Orleans at night by pirates alley- now he loves it bc it reminds him of all of our time in Nola. Im so crafty i crack myself up!!! Nola is my fav city in the US- it rocks!! The best of all worlds- it's a little dirty with a lot of class. Great food and an awesome party- the people are the best!! Back to beauty- Honestly, this oil is my fav glossybox item that I received to date and I've been a member since month 1. I'm going to buy a full size bottle when mine runs low. Anyone have any promo codes??


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ps- I though overall that the December glossybox rocked!!!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The products are great but the customer service is abysmal. My friend still hasn't received her December box. I want to tell them to get off twitter and facebook and address their customer service issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## pride (Jan 6, 2013)

Feeling super dumb right now, but I'm trying to open the bath oil for the first time. Am I supposed to take the plug out to open it or something totally different, like punch a hole through it? I swear mine seems glued on, I just can't get it off. It smells amazing though.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 6, 2013)

> Feeling super dumb right now, but I'm trying to open the bath oil for the first time. Am I supposed to take the plug out to open it or something totally different, like punch a hole through it? I swear mine seems glued on, I just can't get it off. It smells amazing though.


 Pull the plug out! It's just super hard. I had to use my teeth.....don't tell my dentist! Shhhhh


----------



## pride (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha ok, thanks! I've tried prying it out with my nails, a file, ruler, couldn't get it to budge. Now that I at least know I'm not doing it wrong I'll try again.


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to do something. It is NOT RIGHT for you to lose your money! I have asked for a guarantee in writing that I am getting a December box; I am going to pay for January, get my freebie in February, then cancel for something else. May try the new seasons box or pick up PopSugar again, or an extra sample society. At least with SS I can get excellent CS!


 I got a response back to my email that they will be sending me a replacement box, so I should be getting that probably around the time my January box comes....maybe after. I'm not gonna get my hopes up too high. Just sucks reading everyone's responses to all of the great products, and I can't play with or use anything! GB really was my favorite sub. I just need to ask myself if all of the great products are worth the sucky customer service or not.....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my fear. I LOVE Glossybox and so far I have had no problems with them. I am scared one day I will and I will get the terrible customer service everyone else is having with them. Then I will have to decide if I want to give up something I truly like over it.



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a response back to my email that they will be sending me a replacement box, so I should be getting that probably around the time my January box comes....maybe after. I'm not gonna get my hopes up too high. Just sucks reading everyone's responses to all of the great products, and I can't play with or use anything! GB really was my favorite sub. I just need to ask myself if all of the great products are worth the sucky customer service or not.....


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you have to call to cancel glossybox or can you do it online?


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's frustrating, isn't it? I have said that January will be my last box...but it pains me because I love the boxes so much...but at the same time I hate to support a company with such lousy CS. Ahhhhh.


 Love your haircut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Delicia (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ps- I though overall that the December glossybox rocked!!!


 Ditto. I actually thought this was a pretty good box overall. Especially compared to the UK box I got, I thought the US box I received was far more generous, with more interesting products (If anyone wants to see what I got in the Dec UK box, I did a review on my site.).

Jewelry items are always going to be hit or miss though. That was a surprising move by Glossybox as jewelry is SO taste-dependent.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Delicia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ditto. I actually thought this was a pretty good box overall. Especially compared to the UK box I got, I thought the US box I received was far more generous, with more interesting products (If anyone wants to see what I got in the Dec UK box, I did a review on my site.).
> 
> Jewelry items are always going to be hit or miss though. That was a surprising move by Glossybox as jewelry is SO taste-dependent.


 I loved the box, and even though the jewelry I received wasn't my style, I think it's so neat they branched out a bit and included an accessory. It was smart of them to not make the Jewelmint one of the regular samples though, because I think people would have been more likely to get upset if they got something they didn't like or that didn't fit _and_ it counted as one of their 5 samples. I ended up trading my necklace for the perfume bottle necklace and love it!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love the jasmine bath oil... My bf hated the scent of it til I reminded him of the smell of jasmine in New Orleans at night by pirates alley- now he loves it bc it reminds him of all of our time in Nola. Im so crafty i crack myself up!!! Nola is my fav city in the US- it rocks!! The best of all worlds- it's a little dirty with a lot of class. Great food and an awesome party- the people are the best!! Back to beauty- Honestly, this oil is my fav glossybox item that I received to date and I've been a member since month 1. I'm going to buy a full size bottle when mine runs low. Anyone have any promo codes??


 OK, girl, your post gave me chills!!! I used to live within easy driving distance of NOLA and it was my fave place in the world!! I have spent 2 honeymoons there.

Last week, when I was soaking in my bath with the Jasmine bath oil, the most VIVID memory came to me of a special shop in New Orleans years ago which compounds its own unique perfume and body oils. I was wishing so hard that I could go back--- if the store still exists, that is..

Did you go to this wonderful and unique perfumerie in the Big Easy by any chance? It was in the French Quarter, of course, and was opulence personified.. It could be transported to Paris and fit in perfectly!! .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2013)

> OK, girl, your post gave me chills!!! I used to live within easy driving distance of NOLA and it was my fave place in the world!! I have spent 2 honeymoons there. Last week, when I was soaking in my bath with the Jasmine bath oil, the most VIVID memory came to me of a special shop in New Orleans years ago which compounds its own unique perfume and body oils. I was wishing so hard that I could go back--- if the store still exists, that is.. Did you go to thisÂ wonderful and unique perfumerie in the Big Easy by any chance? It was in the French Quarter, of course, and was opulence personified.. It could be transported to Paris and fit in perfectly!! .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Ahhh that sounds amazingly wonderful. I've visited the city on numerous occasions but have never been- the last time we were there was for jazz fest. What an amazing time in the best city in the world. Next time I get back , I'm going to peruse the area for the perfumerie, I can imagine how wonderful the experience will be ;-)


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, girl, your post gave me chills!!! I used to live within easy driving distance of NOLA and it was my fave place in the world!! I have spent 2 honeymoons there.
> 
> ...


I know that shop!  Hove Parfumeur, I beleive!  When we went there on our honeymoon (many moons ago) I bought several perfumes there and kept the bottles as a memento.  It is always fun when smells transport me back in time.

ETA:  I just googled New Orleans perfumeries and Hove came up as well as Bourbon French Parfums.  There could be others, but at least those two are still there.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

Surveys are up.  I got the email today while I was at work and had to wait to get home to get started.  1st survey I did was for Zoya, got to the last question and it asked "is there anything Wella could have done to improve your satisfaction?"

They might be listening to feedback because they seemed much shorter this month imo.  They also have surveys for all the products.  It asked did you recieve the oil?  When I said no it said, please only complete surveys for product you received but it is still in there.....


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surveys are up.  I got the email today while I was at work and had to wait to get home to get started.  1st survey I did was for Zoya, got to the last question and it asked "is there anything Wella could have done to improve your satisfaction?"
> 
> They also have surveys for all the products.


 Did the JewelMint have a survey?  I have a box (still) in transit a few hours away but not moving.  There was no JewelMint in my list of surveys so I was curious...


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

No Jewelmint survey.  They had a 1212 "bonus" survey that addressed the Jewelmint item where you got to rate your satisfaction with it on a 10 pt scale.  Hope that helps!



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the JewelMint have a survey?  I have a box (still) in transit a few hours away but not moving.  There was no JewelMint in my list of surveys so I was curious...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No Jewelmint survey.  They had a 1212 "bonus" survey that addressed the Jewelmint item where you got to rate your satisfaction with it on a 10 pt scale.  Hope that helps!


 Cool!  I did have the 1212 Bonus survey - so sounds like there might be a JM piece in my slow as molasses box.

The two issues I have with Glossybox is: processing issues and shipping speed! For whatever reason, boxes for my account don't usually get sent at the right time.  So I have to closely monitor everything.  When there has been issues, they do resolve it and I do eventually receive a box.  But it's a pain to not trust their process.

And then once it _does_ ship, it takes f-o-r-e-v-e-r.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree!  I make sure to put that in the boxes when they do these bonus surveys (Nov and December) when it says list 3 things that come to mind when you think of Glossybox I always put slow shipping first!  For $21 per month there have to be some better options!  I mean BB and Ipsy can do it right, faster shipping at half the cost?



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool!  I did have the 1212 Bonus survey - so sounds like there might be a JM piece in my slow as molasses box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 8, 2013)

The surveys did seem shorter this time. Still boring as heck. lol


----------



## Coocabarra (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's frustrating, isn't it? I have said that January will be my last box...but it pains me because I love the boxes so much...but at the same time I hate to support a company with such lousy CS. Ahhhhh.


 It's so incredibly frustrating! I haven't decided to give up quite yet. I am going to let them send me a replacement box for December (we'll see if it comes or not) and see if I get my box for January. If I don't get my replacement box for December, I swear I'm gonna blow a gasket! There is no reason that I should be charged for something that I did not get. The tracking even proves that all that happened was Newgistics received the electronic shipping info, and never received the box to send. That's what they told me as well when I called and got a case#. I told Glossybox all of this (in an email of course, since their phone system is a joke), and they are still contending that it was shipping's fault, not theirs. Shipping says they never had a box to send. I hate getting jerked around



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my fear. I LOVE Glossybox and so far I have had no problems with them. I am scared one day I will and I will get the terrible customer service everyone else is having with them. Then I will have to decide if I want to give up something I truly like over it.


 It's a hard decision to make. I have decided not to give up yet though, because I love their products. They screwed up big time this time though, so I may just give them one more chance. I hope nobody has to go through this BS. I wonder if you can report terrible customer service somewhere, or if you just have to complain to the BBB


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think January will be my last box. They really need to get their act together. The lack of customer service is infuriating. It seems that a good number of people didn't get their december box. I paid for my box in November, it was meant to be a xmas gift. This is beyond ridiculous. People are getting 4 extra boxes they didn't order and some can't even get one.


----------



## JessP (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm having some CS issues myself, unfortunately - they never uploaded my November surveys so I couldn't take them for dots/points. I've emailed them five times now since December 8th (I actually heard back the first time I emailed them; they explained there was a glitch in the system that would be fixed soon). I really enjoy the box itself so I'll most likely continue to subscribe even though their CS is sorely lacking. I hope it doesn't get to the point where I have to re-think this.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2013)

I would highly suggest filing a dispute with your debit/credit card holder ASAP and file a complaint with the New York Attorney General's office if you feel ripped off. If you paid for something in November and expected to get it in December and here it is already the 2nd week of January and you STILL haven't received anything then GET YOUR MONEY BACK ASAP!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having some CS issues myself, unfortunately - they never uploaded my November surveys so I couldn't take them for dots/points. I've emailed them five times now since December 8th (I actually heard back the first time I emailed them; they explained there was a glitch in the system that would be fixed soon). I really enjoy the box itself so I'll most likely continue to subscribe even though their CS is sorely lacking. I hope it doesn't get to the point where I have to re-think this.


 Did you get the R29 box like I did that month?  I emailed them about this and was told there would be no surveys for R29 since it was a special deal.  But they did award me 50 points for compensation since I'd been a loyal Glossybox subscriber.  

I usually use the Contact form on their website for issues with decent turn around times (1-2 days typ).  Had a small issue last night and they got back in touch with me this morning...

-L


----------



## JessP (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the R29 box like I did that month?  I emailed them about this and was told there would be no surveys for R29 since it was a special deal.  But they did award me 50 points for compensation since I'd been a loyal Glossybox subscriber.
> 
> ...


 Oooh thanks for letting me know! Yes I did get the R29 box so that's probably why - I wish GB had told me this in their initial response! I'll try using the Contact form on their website and see what happens. Appreciate the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it wrong that I'm kinda upset it was so easy to cancel my account? D: I kinda want this month's box D: and I'm hoping something went wrong and it wasn't canceled XD


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know that shop!  Hove Parfumeur, I beleive!  When we went there on our honeymoon (many moons ago) I bought several perfumes there and kept the bottles as a memento.  It is always fun when smells transport me back in time.
> ...


 Oooh, hope they have websites and will do Internet orders.. Thank you for checking this out. The one I am familiar with is a great and very old shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get the R29 box like I did that month?  I emailed them about this and was told there would be no surveys for R29 since it was a special deal.  But they did award me 50 points for compensation since I'd been a loyal Glossybox subscriber.
> 
> ...


I was wondering, did you get surveys for the regular November box in place of the R29 surveys?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 10, 2013)

> I was wondering, did you get surveys for the regular November box in place of the R29 surveys?


 Negative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. (I wish! Now I don't get my free box until prob March.)


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 14, 2013)

So my friend finally got her box. I'm annoyed because it was supposed to be The Glitz and Glamour theme for december. Instead she got a mish mash of

items from December, September and October. 

.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually according to Glossybox website that is some stuff that could possibly be included in the December box! I'm jealous. She got a better box then I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the OC8 is the only item that wasn't in the December boxes


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the OC8 is the only item that wasn't in the December boxes


 It was in one of the December boxes, quite a few new subbers got it...when that and the Modelco started popping up in reviews people were freaking out thinking they would get dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was in one of the December boxes, quite a few new subbers got it...when that and the Modelco started popping up in reviews people were freaking out thinking they would get dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 pffft I was a new subber and ofc didn't get it D: Sorreh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh yeah I see it on the site, must have forgotten it since well...none of us got it while we were getting the boxes XD


----------



## shammycat (Jan 15, 2013)

Glossybox is awesome. My jewelmint item was missing, and today I got a coupon code for one free jewelmint item.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 15, 2013)

I unsubbed from GB but they honored their promise to replace the Jewelmint piece! I got a voucher for a free item for up to $29.99 and just redeemed it for a cute fruit charm bracelet. If you got one too I'd hurry, there seems to be a lot of people who got a code because stuff is flying off the (virtual) shelves, lol. 

Shipping is free too so this item really IS free!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S. If anyone doesn't want their code.. I'll gladly take it


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

Well that's nice of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW, it seems like their CS is either " 100% there for the customer" or " Zoned out and not bothered to answer mobile phone or reply to specific question asked:"

I've only had one other sub box company do me that way, and you all aren't going to like it, but I'm going to name it.

Julep has had extremely inconsistent CS with me. I ordered a Mystery Box back in the fall. 2 bottles of top coat were broken and had spilled all over the color polishes. They wanted a PHOTO.

The top coat is CLEAR. The bottle broke off right at the neck ( like Julep bottles break) and nothing showed up as being wrong or ruined in a photo.

I would still have probably stayed with them if not for SquareHue, which I often type as SquareHug by " mistake'-- because they are SO nice, their shipping is GREAT, and their polishes really really appeal to me.

GB really needs for someone to contact the head of CS or Marketing and tell them how schizo their CS reps are.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW, it seems like their CS is either " 100% there for the customer" or " Zoned out and not bothered to answer mobile phone or reply to specific question asked:"
> 
> ...


 GB seems to have a very small staff. I think I remember it being less than 10 people. Anyway, I'm thinking there must be a bad apple or two in customer service because you are right, they are either awesome, or horrible. There's no way the person who is friendly and helpful is also awful. They need to get the  bad one out because it's hurting their reputation big time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## birchhughes (Jan 16, 2013)

Did everyone get a jewelmint code for a free piece? I ordered something from them after getting last months GB and didnt realize they have a yearly fee until they chrged my card for it.....I called and it was refunded but wanted to warn others.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone get a jewelmint code for a free piece? I ordered something from them after getting last months GB and didnt realize they have a yearly fee until they chrged my card for it.....I called and it was refunded but wanted to warn others.


 Ugh, that's so annoying! I did order my free piece but since it was free I didn't have to enter any sort of card info.Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know they have a yearly fee!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh, that's so annoying! I did order my free piece but since it was free I didn't have to enter any sort of card info.Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know they have a yearly fee!


 Right?  Once you buy a piece from any of the 'Mints, you are in a monthly sub program.  At Jewelmint, they charge you $29.99 each month and you get a credit towards any jewelry you want (note: credits expire after a year).  I believe you can opt out each month but only have 5 days to do so.

I am tempted to use their coupon for 70% off your first piece = $9.99 but I don't want to deal with the monthly sub catch.  I don't buy a lot of jewelry and I'm not sure all of their pieces are worth $30 either.  I do want to increase my accessory stash, but only when there is a deal to be had.

Ho hum.


----------



## wwallet (Jan 16, 2013)

I never got my December box and no matter what I do, I cannot get through to their CS.  Any ideas what I can do to get through to them?


----------



## wwallet (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received my box yet either, and have been getting the run around that I need to contact the shipping companies because Glossybox has sent it.  I wonder if there is a lost palette sitting at Glossybox and everyone in the same area is missing their box.  I am in the upper midwest (Iowa).  Where are the rest of the people located who haven't received their boxes?


 I am in IN


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right?  Once you buy a piece from any of the 'Mints, you are in a monthly sub program.  At Jewelmint, they charge you $29.99 each month and you get a credit towards any jewelry you want (note: credits expire after a year).  I believe you can opt out each month but only have 5 days to do so.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I agree. It reminds me of NuMe hair tools,  where they market their products as "wow look at this reeeeallly expensive thing you can get for really cheap" - That kind of makes it look cheaper than it is. The bracelet I ordered is not worth the original $109 it's listed as, not in a million year *eyeroll* I just thought it's cute. : D From the stuff online I Jewelmint looks like F21 jewelry to me.. which is cheap and cute but nothing you can keep forever. Haha.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 18, 2013)

Edited due to posting in wrong thread!  That's what happens after a loooong work week!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my December bag (after having it stolen from my mailbox and a month of back and forth with customer service).  I got the NYX in pale pink (woot).  Zero and highlight papers will go up for trade.
> 
> Is it just me or was the bag way smaller than pictures? I expected the dome (?) of it to be taller, bigger or something.  It is still a cute sturdy bag just not what I was expecting!


 Doesn't sound like Glossybox at all...did you reply to the wrong thread?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 18, 2013)

Whoops sure did.  Meant this for Ipsy!  Sorry!



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Doesn't sound like Glossybox at all...did you reply to the wrong thread?


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 24, 2013)

Still no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How many other people haven't received a December box?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't think anyone has, they said they start shipping at the end of this week


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How many other people haven't received a December box?


 There are several people still missing the December box. My friend finally got hers last week. Keep at them and if not...do a chargeback


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 24, 2013)

This.  I got mine last week sometime.


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 24, 2013)

I never got my box and when i emailed them...i got a basically oh well response..cancelled and off to try another box..


----------



## Christy327 (Jan 24, 2013)

I never got my box and when i emailed them...i got a basically oh well response..cancelled and off to try another box..


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never got my box and when i emailed them...i got a basically oh well response..cancelled and off to try another box..


 You should at least get your money back. Call your credit card company... This is the only way they'll fix their issues.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what I did for the Canadian version.

They would not replace my expired items and I went back and forth emailing a ton- at least 8 emails.

Same canned response "we are looking into it" and "sorry you do not like the colors" when my issue was unuseable items.

At least the US version has a phone #, but apparently they never answer- so maybe it does not matter.

I was really tempted by the US box, but maybe the only way I would do that is if you get a prepaid credit card? and it was very cheap too.



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should at least get your money back. Call your credit card company... This is the only way they'll fix their issues.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2013)

both of my boxes are out for delivery!!! i had a little incident where once my glossybox was taken back to the PO (for no reason, i always ask to please leave the packages at the garage which is huge and hidden and no thief would go there) so i wrote up a little note which i will tape to the front door. i don't want to risk that happening again!!! LOL

also funny... last week my modcloth package was taken back to the PO because the mailman came the 10 mins i wasn't home (-.-) so i ran around the neighborhood trying to find him like a crazy person : D didn't find him, had to wait for monday to get my package. the horror...


----------



## page5 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been using the jasmine shower oil from the December Glossy of and I really like it. Very easy to use and moisturizing. I was not expecting to like it as much as I do. The scent has grown on me too.


----------

